# Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina - Morrison "Buried" Talk Goes Here



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Isn't Melina heel?


----------



## DR JUPES (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

This was already posted in the other thread dweeb.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Ryan Clark from ewrestlingnews? Eh, half the time he's spot-on, but other times he's talking BS from his @$$.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Melina just turned heel, so turning her back would destroy the credibility of the divas division... oh, right.

Melina should have taken Snooki's spot. Trish is fine.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

They would have had to work a face turn and then get her mixed with the whole Snooki thing. I'm going to call BS on this, easily. Even if it's not, seeing Trish at WM27 is better than seeing Melina.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

But...Melina sucks. Trish is FAR superior


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

You would think Morrison would just shut the fuck up and be grateful for the inevitable push he is about to get...


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Reservoir Angel said:


> But...Melina sucks. Trish is FAR superior


Bret Hart called Melina the best wrestler in the business today. 

So yeah. Your opinion vs Bret Hart's...who am I gonna go with on this one.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

wait ain't that the same dude that said rey was all PO and leaving the wwe and rey denied the rumor.

smells like bs to me


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



CamillePunk said:


> Bret Hart called Melina the best wrestler in the business today.
> 
> So yeah. Your opinion vs Bret Hart's...who am I gonna go with on this one.


Also Melina vs Alicia Fox was the greatest match of all time didnt you know.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



CamillePunk said:


> Bret Hart called Melina the best wrestler in the business today.
> 
> So yeah. Your opinion vs Bret Hart's...who am I gonna go with on this one.


Not Bret Hart's in this instance. He was probably just trying to bang her anyway. He misses his Sunny days.

And LOL at Melina thinking she can lace Trish's boots. Of course the greatest woman wrestler of all time was in the match instead of you whom no one cares about at all.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Neeg said:


> Also Melina vs Alicia Fox was the greatest match of all time didnt you know.


Alicia Fox is terrible. Melina's pretty good.


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



CamillePunk said:


> Alicia Fox is terrible. Melina's pretty good.


go youtube it or watch tough enough the irony of my comment will become clear


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Wade Keller confirmed this on the hotline today. Sounds like Morrison has a ton of heat on him right now. Let's just say he shouldn't expect a push anytime soon. After listening to what I heard, I wouldn't be surprised to see him quit and join TNA.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



soxfan93 said:


> Melina just turned heel, so turning her back would destroy the credibility of the divas division... oh, right.
> 
> Melina should have taken Snooki's spot. Trish is fine.


Because this match totally would have happened without the main stream media attraction in Snooki..


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Cynic said:


> Of course the greatest woman wrestler of all time was in the match instead of you whom no one cares about at all.


Manami Toyota?!

Really though, it's easy to make stuff up about Melina cos I think a lot of people want to believe any crap they hear about her, she's incredibly annoying, like. Gotta be the first name on the post-draft future endeavoured list, she's gotta be dragging Morrison down right now though.


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

You know what's funny Alicia fox has put on Better matches than Menlina and she's been on WWE main roster for less than 3 years. Menlina is doing what she does best bitch and moan just to get her way same thing Mickie did reason why they got so many damn pushes. But Morrison better shut his damn mouth i want to see him beat that god awful Miz for the title by the end of this year. John dump the screaming botchy horse and let her get future endeavored by herself you have a bright future don't fudge it up.

[email protected] stratus being the greatest womens wrestler of all time...Seriously i hate Menlina with a passion but she is ten times the wrestler Trish is man the things i read in iwc land


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

JOMO should just be happy he was on the card at all. The only reason he and Ziggler were in the match was to give them something to do. IMO the match should have just been Trish ve Laycool. I think Trish and Mccool could have put on a great match.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

For wwe wise Trish is one of the greatest diva of all time.

Think bout this when Trish helped Kelly at EC it could of been meant for Melina to turn face but Vince put Trish in instead which is why she said never leave without your gear cuz you never know what will be done with the WWE.

Mr alicia kim your right the things people read like saying Fox is better then Melina or the stuff you said bout Mickie. Trish is good in the ring so i see why people would think she one of the best.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



CamillePunk said:


> Bret Hart called Melina the best wrestler in the business today.
> 
> So yeah. Your opinion vs Bret Hart's...who am I gonna go with on this one.


Maybe I should have said 'in my opinion' on that post...

Still, even if Melina is better, Trish is undoubtedly a bigger draw. And for Wrestlemania, that's what you need, especially when the match itself is pretty much a total throw-away celebrity vehicle.


----------



## BobLoblaw™ (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Theres a reason Melina hasnt been on TV in months, shes just not that good


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BobLoblaw™;9549458 said:


> Theres a reason Melina hasnt been on TV in months, shes just not that good


This. The only thing I like about her is her ass and her screams are so annoying that I'm happy she's barely ever on RAW now.

Btw, how is Morrison gonna be pissed that they picked Trish instead of Melina?

Trish: The greatest diva of all time...Melina: A regular on Superstars, adding to the fact that they'd have to turn Melina heel.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison must be pretty whipped to both take Melina back after she banged Batista and then take her side in some ridiculous complaint that she's somehow superior to Trish Stratus.

Come on, JoMo. You can get any girl on the planet. Don't go all Matt Hardy on us.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Melina = heel. 

GTFO Clark.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



notorious_187 said:


> This. The only thing I like about her is her ass and her screams are so annoying that I'm happy she's barely ever on RAW now.
> 
> *Btw, how is Morrison gonna be pissed that they picked Trish instead of Melina?*
> 
> Trish: The greatest diva of all time...Melina: A regular on Superstars, adding to the fact that they'd have to turn Melina heel.


This. It doesn't add up that Morrison would complain when he would get a chance to work with Trish.

And lets be honest, Melina is 30, her career is winding down.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If Morrison is acting like that, he's throwing away a main event push on a zilch who heads up my "future endeavored" list. What a dummy if this is true.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison could be piss for not working with his girlfriend at WM


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

SMH. What a b*tch move by Morrison, if true


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Let put it like this Morrison pinned by Vickie cuz of attitude


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Trish stratus is the greatest diva of all time women like Ivory,Jazz,Victoria,Molly holly,Alundra blayze,Aja kong can't hold a candle to the likes of stratusfaction. 
:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip:flip

It was needed.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

damn.. does that mean morrison won't get the push that he's not going to get anyway?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Jupiter said:


> This was already posted in the other thread dweeb.


Once again, Jupiter is wrong


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

apparantly London and Kendrick said Morrison used to accompany Melina on dates with other men in a shoot interview last year...anyone got a link to the shoot?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

London is a ranting dumbass, I wouldn't take anything he says too seriously. Though I do enjoy it when he makes fun of Matt Hardy.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Melina worships Trish Stratus, she's gushed about her in damn near every interview she's done since she came to the WWE.

So yeah, I call bullshit on this one...


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

But Melina looks like a horse and trish doesn't.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Trish is massively overrated. I mean damn I'm reading these comment and you'd think this broad was Kurt Angle or something. Her appeal was completely in her look that's it. She was just another model who walked in and started wrestling. She got good but she's not what everyone is making her out to be. 
With all that said Trish is simply a bigger star than Melina and thus Trish got the spot. If I was Morrison I'd be pissed Michael Cole is getting a bigger push and more face time than me. 
Besides who really gave a shit about that women's match at WM 27? Who gives a shit about women's wrestling period?!


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

This is obviously bull but some people are using this as a reason to hate on Melina and Morrison lol

I mean did we watch the same match at mania? Whatever was supposed to have happened would definitely have benefited if Melina was involved.

Trish the best diva of all time? She would have to learn to stop botching before that becomes true.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Wait, isn't Melina a heel?


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Deshad C. said:


> Melina worships Trish Stratus, she's gushed about her in damn near every interview she's done since she came to the WWE.
> 
> So yeah, I call bullshit on this one...


Maybe JOMO misunderstood Melina. She wanted to work with Trish instead of him lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Maybe they had Trish confirmed for a future event(WM27) long ago and they turned Melina heel because of that? or they had plans to turn Melina face so she can be with Morrison on screen and scratched it because they had Trish booked?


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If i was John Morrision i would worry more about being in a gimmicky pointless match (where he got to do one spot and wasnt even tagged in) When people like Michael Cole are getting more ring time than if my girlfriend was getting a mania bit part or not.

Christ they buried the US title into a dark match if anyone has a right to complain its daniels and sheamus...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

*Do you people think Morrison and Melina are so ungodly stupid that they would make a big deal out of this even if they really felt that way? 

Come on people. *


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Lady Croft said:


> *Do you people think Morrison and Melina are so ungodly stupid that they would make a big deal out of this even if they really felt that way?
> 
> Come on people. *


Carnies and rubes?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



W>C said:


> Carnies and rubes?


*Preach it brother. *


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Whether this part of the story is true... the other half of that dirtsheet report is what really interested me. It says the reason why Morrison isn't respected is because he let Melina have sex with Batista while they were still dating and didn't do anything about it.. wow. The guy is one of the better looking dudes on the roster (no ****) and he settles for horse-face and lets her two-time him? What the hell is going on there exactly? Unless they have an open relationship and he's doing the same thing to her, he is seriously on the losing end there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Annihilus said:


> Whether this part of the story is true... the other half of that dirtsheet report is what really interested me. *It says the reason why Morrison isn't respected is because he let Melina have sex with Batista while they were still dating and didn't do anything about it.. wow. The guy is one of the better looking dudes on the roster (no ****) and he settles for horse-face and lets her two-time him? What the hell is going on there exactly? Unless they have an open relationship and he's doing the same thing to her, he is seriously on the losing end there.*




*and you believe that?*


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Lady Croft said:


> [/b]
> 
> *and you believe that?*


It seems more plausible than the average dirtsheet rumor. Maybe not the stuff Brian Kendrick was claiming, but from all accounts Melina & Morrison have been in a long-term relationship of some sort. Batista was world champion and on top of the company in 2007, at which time he admitted in his book he was having a "physical relationship" with Melina. Morrison was a nobody at the time, so if it's true he wasn't in a position to do much about it.

From all accounts they're still together IRL, so it stands to reason that by taking her back after she was having sex with at least one other guy (or worst case, permitting it), he lost respect with anyone who was privy to what was going on.

At any rate, I don't entirely believe the WM/Trish story, but we'll know there's some truth to it if Melina and/or Morrison are included in WWE's spring cleaning.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amsterdam said:


> Ryan Clark from ewrestlingnews? Eh, half the time he's spot-on, but other times he's talking BS from his @$$.


Pretty much. Not to mention the guy is an attention whore.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

It must be pretty entertaining for wrestlers and staff to read these made up stories.


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Wow Melina..prostituting and Morrison her pimp  :shocked:

Yeah im going to stay away from that one i dislike the gal but i don't think she's a jazzebell.

Ok discontinuing myself from this conversation...*backs out slowly*:argh:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Annihilus said:


> It seems more plausible than the average dirtsheet rumor. Maybe not the stuff Brian Kendrick was claiming, but from all accounts Melina & Morrison have been in a long-term relationship of some sort. Batista was world champion and on top of the company in 2007, at which time he admitted in his book he was having a "physical relationship" with Melina. Morrison was a nobody at the time, so if it's true he wasn't in a position to do much about it.
> 
> From all accounts they're still together IRL, so it stands to reason that by taking her back after she was having sex with at least one other guy (or worst case, permitting it), he lost respect with anyone who was privy to what was going on.
> 
> At any rate, I don't entirely believe the WM/Trish story, but we'll know there's some truth to it if Melina and/or Morrison are included in WWE's spring cleaning.


*It's certainly more plausible than the other part of the dirtsheet report. You know, the one that only makes sense if you don't think about it. 


*


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

People how is this hard not to believe i mean Morrison did brush Trish off after the match at WM & Raw.



MrWalsh said:


> Trish the best diva of all time? She would have to learn to stop botching before that becomes true.


Then no one the best men or women since everyone botches.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

The match wouldn't of even made it to Mania without Trish imo. 90% of people hate Snooki...


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

*Could be true or it could be a big pile of BS, but like i've said before since we don't work there then we have no idea what goes on. I do enjoy how it's always one way or the other with people on here, like either it's completely true or it's complete garbage and all these wrestlers are friends in real life smh. Wrestling is the most cutthroat business there is and paranoia and jealousy run rampant in this sport.*


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I first read this news report on wrestlezone. The website cited as their source was Food Warehouse online. Yeah.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

JoMo has been hanging around the Divas a bit too often lately. He is already acting like one.


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

To some extent I agree. The main problem was turning her heel in the first place, her being the only competent woman wrestler apart from the then champion


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison should continue with his push right now & ignore Melina, I didn't like 6-person tag match myself at WM27 with Snooki, why is she there in 1st place? This is creative team's fault for not having Trish Vs Melina or any better diva match at WM27. Anyone would agree what I'm saying here.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I also heard that Morrison was blowing off a lot of ideas that Trish had for the match beforehand too. It's absolutely laughable.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Jareth Dallis said:


> This. It doesn't add up that Morrison would complain when he would get a chance to work with Trish.
> 
> And lets be honest, Melina is 30, her career is winding down.


Maryse is 28. 

Gail Kim is 34.

Beth Phoenix is 30.

Natayla Neidhart is 28.

Age isn't the big factor here. 

Morrison seems largely pussy whipped and a bafoon.

Unfortunately I am thinking this is the final straw for Melina, which stinks because I think she's one of the best current female wrestlers they got.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

The report comes from Pro Wretling Torch, so it's not a dirtsheet apparently...


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Austin & DX said:


> Morrison should continue with his push right now & ignore Melina, I didn't like 6-person tag match myself at WM27 with Snooki, why is she there in 1st place? This is creative team's fault for not having Trish Vs Melina or any better diva match at WM27. Anyone would agree what I'm saying here.


Snooki's ivolvement would have been more useful if they actually let Morrison and Ziggler wrestle in their match at WM, they're two of the best in ring workers in the roster right now and WWE didn't capitalize on their talents to attract new viewers (Snooki's fan base in this case), it's a shame really.

Anyway, i kinda doubt this rumor to be true, why was Melina suddenly regarded that highly after being irrelevant for months? I thought Trish was there to... uhm... represent "Attitude Era" just like Austin and Rock so it made sense if she was originally planned to be in the match since the beginning, she didn't steal anyone's spot in my opinion.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Prospekt's March said:


> Snooki's ivolvement would have been more useful if they actually let Morrison and Ziggler wrestle in their match at WM, they're two of the best in ring workers in the roster right now and WWE didn't capitalize on their talents to attract new viewers (Snooki's fan base in this case), it's a shame really.
> 
> Anyway, i kinda doubt this rumor to be true, why was Melina suddenly regarded that highly after being irrelevant for months? I thought Trish was there to... uhm... represent "Attitude Era" just like Austin and Rock so it made sense if she was originally planned to be in the match since the beginning, she didn't steal anyone's spot in my opinion.


I agree but I'd rather see Morrison-Ziggler 2 out of 3 falls match at Wm27, I'd stick with Heel Melina in my opinion & Trish can train with tough enough so I still think it's wrong idea for Snooki's match at WM27


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

What ongoing storyline? Between Trish and Melina? I didn't know there was one.


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Y2Joe said:


> Wade Keller confirmed this on the hotline today. Sounds like Morrison has a ton of heat on him right now. Let's just say he shouldn't expect a push anytime soon. After listening to what I heard, I wouldn't be surprised to see him quit and join TNA.


So one dirtsheet "confirmed" another dirtsheet. Gotcha.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

morrison needs to grow some fucking BALLS and drop that ugly bitch who already cheated on him with batista anyway.
seriously theres something wrong with him.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I remembered Lashley left WWE cause they released his gf Kristal bak 07-08 so hope this doesn't happen to Morrison/Melina


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Austin & DX said:


> I remembered Lashley left WWE cause they released his gf Kristal bak 07-08 so hope this doesn't happen to Morrison/Melina


i called Melina being cut months ago, def' wouldnt surprise me now. WWE turned her heel shorty after she came back and did nothing with her, no major storylines hardly any promos :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

This is awesome if it's true.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

First time he's garnered heat in his career.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

How dumb can John Morrison get? I'm a huge fan of his, can't wait for him to get his big push and he screws himself up like that? And to be honest Trish is more tap-pable than Melina .


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Having now read the "extensive" report, I can make this prediction:

Melina WILL be future endeavored next month.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

if this is true, I really want to scream

Morrison can't lose his steady push now... He'll lose his spot to Sin Cara T_T


----------



## Boavista (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

He sounds whipped.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If this is true then Morrison is a fucking moron and deserves to be held down for awhile.

- Vic


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Jeez, Morrison needs to get the hell away from Melina. I know Melina is loved by a lot here but I've heard too many negative stories about her which leads me to believe she has a lot of problems. Morrison needs to realize he has a bright future, but being associated with Melina is holding him back.

Melina is a great diva, but she's not Trish Stratus. Never has been, never will be. It's like comparing a 3.0 GPA student to a 4.0 GPA student.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Sounds like usual dirt sheet bs.


But if true, those two are even bigger idiots than I thought.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Trust people to actually believe Dirtsheet bullshit for the first time ever when it's slating Morrison.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison blew off Trish and her ideas, didn't hug her in post match celebration, and Vinnie Mac and the locker room think the guy is a cuckold because Batista, Paul London and Brian Kendrick gave Melina the ol' Sliced Bread Number 2.

Going to do wonders for that main event push that never seems to happen but is always rumored.



> Paul London and Brian Kendrick alleged numerous behind the scenes stories involving Melina and Morrison in their 2010 “shoot” interview, _Brian Kendrick & Paul London’s Excellent Adventure_. London stated that Morrison is ‘spineless’ because he repeatedly permitted Melina to engage in sexual activity with outside partners while the two were dating. He added that Morrison would accompany Melina on dates with her partner of choice. Kendrick also claimed that he himself had been intimate with Melina.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

SMH at Morrison. Thats all I gots to say.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Pasab said:


> The report comes from Pro Wretling Torch, so it's not a dirtsheet apparently...


Sigh, Wade Keller broke the story. 

Everyone check out X-Pac's tweet to Trish.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> Sigh, Wade Keller broke the story.
> 
> Everyone check out X-Pac's tweet to Trish.


What did he tweet ?


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Cliffy Byro said:


> What did he tweet ?


"@trishstratuscom It was wonderful seeing u this weekend. U r a true professional, unlike someone else in your match & I dont mean Snookie."

http://twitter.com/TheRealXPac/status/55702768345808897

Morrison is an idoit and I see Melina being Released soon, and It annoys me because i am a fan of both of them.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Neeg said:


> Also Melina vs Alicia Fox was the greatest match of all time didnt you know.


 :lmao

That moment was priceless.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison's into Cuckolding.... who figured?


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



RuthStar said:


> "@trishstratuscom It was wonderful seeing u this weekend. U r a true professional, unlike someone else in your match & I dont mean Snookie."
> 
> http://twitter.com/TheRealXPac/status/55702768345808897
> 
> Morrison is an idoit and I see Melina being Released soon, and It annoys me because i am a fan of both of them.


Ouch. This could really hurt Morrison if the reports are true.


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

lol wow I think Melina and Morrison need to get off their pedestal. I love them both but Trish was a fantastic addition to the match, if Melina wanted to be in Wrestlemania so bad then she should of brought up a storyline idea to do with Eve for the Diva's title instead of sulking and grudging against Trish.
As for Morrison, I didn't notice him shrugging off Trish at Mania but if he did for this reason, he needs to grow up.


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> lol wow I think Melina and Morrison need to get off their pedestal. I love them both but Trish was a fantastic addition to the match, if Melina wanted to be in Wrestlemania so bad then she should of brought up a storyline idea to do with Eve for the Diva's title instead of sulking and grudging against Trish.
> As for Morrison, I didn't notice him shrugging off Trish at Mania but if he did for this reason, he needs to grow up.


I just took a look at their match at Wrestlemania and Morisson really avoids Trish during the celebration.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison a bitch for letting Batista fuck Melina whilst they were together. Open relationship? That dude must be kinda fruity to let that happen, I bet he imagining Batista slamming melina and getting off on that shit.

He sounds like a fucking moron anyway, throwing away his career for a woman fpalm How pathetic is he?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Good job Morrison. Now your going to job to Ziggler.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

It won't be Ziggler. He'll job to Ted or some other low carder on Monday.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

and nobody will be to blame but morrison. People bitch about how morrison should be given a chance.

well he gets thrown out of nightclubs and is unprofessional to his fellow workers. Who knows what else he does, he is probably doing drugs, smoking and all kinds of other stuff. That's a guy you really want at the top of your company right? Nah


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Tony316 said:


> I just took a look at their match at Wrestlemania and Morisson really avoids Trish during the celebration.


really? I am surprised I didn't notice it, but then again I was talking to some friends during the celebration so that's probably why. I am disappointed in him for doing that, especially over something that silly. Like I know it was a Wrestlemania match but its not like Melina lost out on a championship match or something, but even if she did Morrison needs to treat Trish or anybody with more respect and not pout just cause his girlfriend couldn't come out to play instead. Besides Morrison is grudging against something that never would of worked out in the first place, Melina is in a heel mode so her teaming with two faces would not of worked out at all.


----------



## Dudalizer (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Supposedly he used to let guys, including Batista, bang Melina. That is why Vince and the rest of the lockeroom don't respect him. It's a shame because he has the potential to become a main eventer.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison will stand up to Trish Stratus to defend his girlfriend's honour, but not Batista? Maybe Vince is right, that's not really World Champion material...


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



iverson19 said:


> Morrison will stand up to Trish Stratus to defend his girlfriend's honour, but not Batista? Maybe Vince is right, that's not really World Champion material...


But a former spirit squad member who got the title handed to him for like 5 minutes is? lol. I agree that John's attitude sucks but I would prefer him to have a legit world title run then the run they gave Dolph.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



bboy said:


> and nobody will be to blame but morrison. People bitch about how morrison should be given a chance.
> 
> well he gets thrown out of nightclubs and is unprofessional to his fellow workers. Who knows what else he does, he is probably doing drugs, smoking and all kinds of other stuff. That's a guy you really want at the top of your company right? Nah


Is it hard to be such a bad troll?


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Back to Johnny Nitro/Blaze and being a bitch boy to the general manager for Morrison. Actually, if that ever happened I would laugh.

Melina needs to be future endeavored. Her screams are actually really annoying, she isn't the most impressive diva on the roster (no matter what Bret says) and well her ass is the only thing she's got going for him. Don't really give a shit about the Batista deal actually, like a lot of the IWC likes to bitch about.


----------



## Acchan (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



JeffHardyFanatic88 said:


> really? I am surprised I didn't notice it, but then again I was talking to some friends during the celebration so that's probably why. I am disappointed in him for doing that, especially over something that silly. Like I know it was a Wrestlemania match but its not like Melina lost out on a championship match or something, but even if she did Morrison needs to treat Trish or anybody with more respect and not pout just cause his girlfriend couldn't come out to play instead. Besides Morrison is grudging against something that never would of worked out in the first place, Melina is in a heel mode so her teaming with two faces would not of worked out at all.


They says that He avoid Trish at the end. He walks past her and use Snooki as a shield between them.

But isn't that what he suppose to do at that moment? I mean the match was so short and WWE want it to end as fast as possible for WWE championship match that come next.

So if he shakes hand with Trish or raise her hand. Trish would be in the middle and It's suppose to be Snooki, the winner of the match. After all of them raise their hands, They cut to the next match right away.

Isn't they think too much about this?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Otaku said:


> she isn't the most impressive diva on the roster (no matter what Bret says)


It seems she entertained Bret in every way possible...


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

This doesn't seem likely to me.

Melina is a massive Trish Stratus fan in the first place, so I can't see her being mad Trish was on Wrestlemania. Melina is also heel which wouldn't have made sense anyways and I doubt Morrison was too bothered, it wasn't like it was a massive match or anything. He isn't stupid enough to get in a feck about something so small.


----------



## Tonnmiister (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Not sure what to think of this, on one hand it doesn't seem like a big deal and it was hardly a "match" now was it? Also, didn't Trish and him have another match on Raw together? This being said I remember a few weeks back reading about a WWE Superstar who was unhappy with Wrestlemania and all the old wrestlers returning to "steal the spotlight" It was mostly centered around The Rock and Austin but Trish among others was mentioned, it was never said what WWE Superstar said that and I believed it was someone like Kofi or DiBiase, someone who's basically being buried, but it kinda makes sense if that guy was Morrison, it seems he's grown tired about being in mid-card for the last 6 or so years, he's right, I like Morrison he's one of my fave wrestlers at the moment, but he shouldn't act like a dick about wanting a push *Matt Hardy* Although his latest tweet was a fan sign very much directed towards John Morrison as WWE champ so it seems he may be heading down "that" road, which is unfortunate, I want to see him succeed much similarly to Miz, two guys who worked there way up from the bottom and I believe he could actually be big in the future but not with this butthurt attitude. BTW Trish/Snooki took Kelly Kelly's place, as well as Eve Torres, I was surprised we couldn't tell how pissed she was backstage, she's the freaking Divas champion and yet she's 5th ballot for a Mania match ONLY?


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Take this with a pinch of salt folks.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Damn John Morrison is one weak little bitch


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I just read that Morrison is a nice guy but isn't respected by his peers. so now you can see why he isnt being pushed for the title. WWE personnel have very little repsect for his off the camera antics. he allowed Batista to bang Melina while they were still dating and also allows Melina to bring another guy along on dates. thats fucked up. Melina has always been a drama queen since day one.


----------



## LTCWWE (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If Melina is in hot water, it might be because she stood up for herself and the other WWE divas, after SCSA's reaction to the Tough Enough girl saying her favourite match was Melina vs Alicia Fox. Austin clarified soon after that he meant "no disrespect".


----------



## Manix (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Why would Melina be mad at Trish for taking a spot of a current diva at WM, but not Snookie?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



lou76 said:


> I just read that Morrison is a nice guy but isn't respected by his peers. so now you can see why he isnt being pushed for the title. WWE personnel have very little repsect for his off the camera antics. he allowed Batista to bang Melina while they were still dating and also allows Melina to bring another guy along on dates. thats fucked up. Melina has always been a drama queen since day one.


What the fuck was Morrison supposed to do? Are we forgetting the time of the incident? For one, Batista is fucking huge while Morrison is pretty lean, and wasn't as strong back then. He'd probably get his ass whooped and be a bigger embarrassment.

2005, when Batista was right there with Cena as the top guy in the company and Morrison was just a tag team guy. Let's say Morrison DOES beat down Batista pretty bad. You can bet your ass Morrison is future endeavored while Batista and Vince have a little giggle.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

btw, x-pac

http://twitter.com/TheRealXPac/status/55702768345808897


----------



## Manix (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> What the fuck was Morrison supposed to do? Are we forgetting the time of the incident? For one, Batista is fucking huge while Morrison is pretty lean, and wasn't as strong back then. He'd probably get his ass whooped and be a bigger embarrassment.
> 
> 2005, when Batista was right there with Cena as the top guy in the company and Morrison was just a tag team guy. Let's say Morrison DOES beat down Batista pretty bad. You can bet your ass Morrison is future endeavored while Batista and Vince have a little giggle.


Are you saying Morrison let Batista fucked his girlfriend because He would get his ass kicked if He doesn't?


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Instead of firing Melina make her job to Rosa mendez and Kelly kelly weekly.

That would be awesome


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



W>C said:


> Isn't Melina heel?


*End thread.

Just another pointless rant from a pointless rumors site.*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Looks like the push of Morrison will fade away if this report is true. He was on fire since the Royal Rumble too. How sad. Looks like he is the "Marty Jannety" of this generation.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Just watched the Morrison/Trish vs Ziggler/Vickie match from RAW and from their entrances up until the post-match celebrations Morrison clearly makes an effort to avoid eye contact with Trish. She comes over to congratulate him after the match and he just walks off, completely ignoring her.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Cut that shit out guys. You all know you'd let Batista fuck your girlfriend :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

*Melina sucks anyway.*


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Cut that shit out guys. You all know you'd let Batista fuck your girlfriend :lmao


Most of the guys on here would let Batista fuck them if he wanted.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> btw, x-pac
> 
> http://twitter.com/TheRealXPac/status/55702768345808897


I had my doubts about this being real but after reading x-pac's tweet, it makes things very interesting. Fucking drama.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Cut that shit out guys. You all know you'd let Batista fuck your girlfriend :lmao


Ehh fuck no......either it doesnt happen, or my relationship with my girl friend is over.

To let that shit happen and continue seeing that girl is dirt low..


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

It was my understanding that Melina and JoMo were on a "break" when she and Batista started fooling around.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

So X-pac is a credible source now? LOL at that junkie being in the know about anything.

If this is real though then he has heat for sticking up for his girlfriend in her feud with Trish? LOL I swear backstage politics are just dumb


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I just hope Melina becomes the new Jillian hall[even though Jilly was a better wrestler] she needs to job out to gals like Natalya and Gail before she gets future endeavored.

I still can't believe she's a former multiple time champ. She gives botchy a new meaning and i hate her screeching in every match. It's like stfu you're not even a average wrestler to be making all that noise.:no:


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If Melina was fucking around and he knows, who cares? There's plenty of divas in WWE and I know Batista, Punk & Undertaker aren't the only ones plowing 'em. I'm sure John got polished up a few times too and even if he didn't I won't judge him based off gossip. Shit he could have been using her to get a better gig for himself we don't know.
I do know this: Melina is gettin canned she's been on the block for awhile and is a notorious troublemaker. If John quits with her so be it. WWE will just be adding to TNA's roster.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Cut that shit out guys. You all know you'd let Batista fuck your girlfriend :lmao


Maybe you would but that doesn't mean the rest of us would. If ANYONE was nailing my girl i'd cut off his limbs with a fucken chainsaw and lastly stuff his own balls down his throat


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I'm pretty sure absolutely nothing will come of this. The WWE seem to pretty high on Morrison. It would be interesting however to see how Morrison would react if they decided to throw Melina to scrap heap. Either way, I don't see ANYTHING coming of this, if it is true, which it probably isn't.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Simply...amazing said:


> Maybe you would but that doesn't mean the rest of us would. If ANYONE was nailing my girl i'd cut off his limbs with a fucken chainsaw and lastly stuff his own balls down his throat


remind me not to mess with this guy's girl


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> What the fuck was Morrison supposed to do? Are we forgetting the time of the incident? For one, Batista is fucking huge while Morrison is pretty lean, and wasn't as strong back then. *He'd probably get his ass whooped and be a bigger embarrassment.*
> 
> 2005, when Batista was right there with Cena as the top guy in the company and Morrison was just a tag team guy. Let's say Morrison DOES beat down Batista pretty bad. You can bet your ass Morrison is future endeavored while Batista and Vince have a little giggle.


So, you think it's less embarrassing to let a guy fuck your gf than losing a fight?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Manix said:


> Why would Melina be mad at Trish for taking a spot of a current diva at WM, but not Snookie?


This!


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

A thought had occurred to me. If he is getting heat its probably for calling McCool, Skeletor.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

eh, Melina don't be mad at Trish, be mad at Snooki, or how about the writers/creators.

Besides, nobody really gives a crap about the divas anymore.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If the stories about Morrison being cuckolded are true then he might as well just quit WWE now, cause he'll never have the respect of Vince and the other ultra-conservatives at the top of WWE. Not that I approve of Morrison's alleged antics myself, but he should be free to do what he wants in his personal life without it effecting his job. 

I don't understand it myself though, he's probably in the best shape of anyone on the roster and could in theory get any girl he wanted on the planet, yet he lets a horse-faced 30 year old two-time him. She can't be THAT good in bed to put up with that bullshit.. so if the stories are true, then he must like it.. which means his career is doomed.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Annihilus said:


> If the stories about Morrison being cuckolded are true then he might as well just quit WWE now, cause he'll never have the respect of Vince and the other ultra-conservatives at the top of WWE. Not that I approve of Morrison's alleged antics myself, but he should be free to do what he wants in his personal life without it effecting his job.
> 
> I don't understand it myself though, he's probably in the best shape of anyone on the roster and could in theory get any girl he wanted on the planet, yet he lets a horse-faced 30 year old two-time him. She can't be THAT good in bed to put up with that bullshit.. so if the stories are true, then he must like it.. which means his career is doomed.


Do you see how flexible Melina is? I bet she changed his life. 
Anyway Morrison was in a Matt Hardy situation. Matt flipped out and got fired, Morrison stayed cool and kept his job. Neither one is respected (allegedly) but those are the only 2 ways to deal with that happening. 
Batista being a top star, a fist fight, win or lose = Morrison fired (Batista isn't so tough Booker T whooped his ass). We have seen that happen with the Hennig/Lesnar altercation where main event guys can get you fired. So all points lead to Morrison doing the right thing.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Think about this:

- Dave Meltzer has already said that this makes no sense and it has nothing to do with him, despite the original report attaching itself to Wrestling Observer.
- Melina is a massive fan of Trish, and actually sought her out in Canda to train in her Yoga Studio a while back.
- John Morrison just picked up the win last Monday for his team.
- The report DOESN'T make sense, because Melina is a heel.
- The 'extensive report' tries to link unrelated Melina tweets to this incident when in reality they were in response to a flood of complaints from her fans about Tough Enough.
- The internet hates Melina, and hates Morrison by association.
- The internet has bitched about Melina and has claimed she has been 'in the doghouse' in the past, only for her to get a push pretty much every time one surfaced.

But yeah, this is totally true.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Also, I love that people on here are so keen to gossip about the wrestlers' personal lives. Yet Morrison is the bitch here, apparently.

Seriously, some of you really need lives of your own.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I hope that's not true. Openly disrespecting Trish Stratus is akin to handing in your resignation for most wrestlers, given how highly regarded she obviously is by management.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> Think about this:
> - John Morrison just picked up the win last Monday for his team.


This exactly. Surely if the report were true, this has been going on as long as Trish was introduced into the picture, about four weeks ago. Especially after Mania when he gave her the 'cold shoulder' so if there's MASSIVE backstage heat on the guy, why would they let him beat and get the pin for the team on Monday?

The bit about Morrison giving Trish the cold shoulder might be true, but I doubt it has much of an effect on his push.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> Also, I love that people on here are so keen to gossip about the wrestlers' personal lives. Yet Morrison is the bitch here, apparently.
> 
> Seriously, some of you really need lives of your own.


What an outrageously silly point for the following reasons:

a) They are public figures
b) Public figures who have played out in public for years
c) Melina has tweeted about their relationship including a major fight on New Years Eve
d) Melina once went on record about how much she loves threesomes in the WWE magazine

Use some common sense.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> What an outrageously silly point for the following reasons:
> 
> a) They are public figures
> b) Public figures who have played out in public for years
> ...


a) Idc if they're public figures, it's still a pretty sad reflection on you if you take pleasure in gossiping about the ins and outs of their relationship.

b) See above.

c) Excluding that incident (which is sketchy in itself), give me one Melina tweet that shows she's putting her relationship out there to be scrutinized. She posts pics of them together and makes reference to being with him, but that hardly supports your point.

d) Lmao, you're actually using WWE Magazine to back an argument? That happened in 2006, when Melina was playing what was probably the bitchiest and most heelish female role in the company. WWE Magazine discusses wrestlers in character.

Use some common sense.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I am using common sense. They are celebrities they have chosen to play out their relationship publicly. Any other point you make is just dumb and ignores culture and human nature. Anything else is just by the numbers contrarism on your part.

Ive just spotted your sig you are probably an obsessive Melina fan so discussing this is pointless.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



chronoxiong said:


> Looks like the push of Morrison will fade away if this report is true. He was on fire since the Royal Rumble too. How sad. Looks like he is the "Marty Jannety" of this generation.


does this mean that melina is his drugs


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

For starters, Melina and Morrison had already split up when she had a thing with Batista. So that point is defeated.

Secondly, rumours appear about Melina all the time which have little to no proof backing it up. Melina has a lot of friends backstage, she always seems to get a push after these things come out. Most of the stuff about them is 95% dirt sheet bullshit.

Thirdly, maybe Bret Hart hasn't got the mental age of a 13 year old who's just discovered masturbation.

If the story about Trish is true, then it's misguided at best and will blow over.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> I am using common sense. They are celebrities they have chosen to play out their relationship publicly. Any other point you make is just dumb and ignores culture and human nature. Anything else is just by the numbers contrarism on your part.
> 
> Ive just spotted your sig you are probably an obsessive Melina fan so discussing this is pointless.


So wait, how about people who update their Facebook status to 'In a relationship with...'? Do they merit that kind of a response and interest as well? I don't care if you think it's human nature; gossiping and taking pleasure in the personal affairs of a person (or two people in this case) is creepy and really quite sad regardless of who said person is. 

And for the record, it'd be creepy and sad whether it was Melina or anyone else. I'm not much of a Lita fan, but the amount of people who ran straight to internet to declare her a 'slut' or 'whore' or whatever when the Matt/Edge situation surfaced kind of gave justification to the stereotype that the typical wrestling fan is someone who lives on the internet and relies on dirtsheets to keep themself happy in life.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Mixing Business with Pleasure. I don't see why Superstars and Divas are getting involved.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

They've been involved since before either was employed by the company tho.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> They've been involved since before either was employed by the company tho.


Didn't they meet during Tough Enough 3?, I think Melina was in that but never made it that far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> So wait, how about people who update their Facebook status to 'In a relationship with...'? Do they merit that kind of a response and interest as well? I don't care if you think it's human nature; gossiping and taking pleasure in the personal affairs of a person (or two people in this case) is creepy and really quite sad regardless of who said person is.
> 
> And for the record, it'd be creepy and sad whether it was Melina or anyone else. I'm not much of a Lita fan, but the amount of people who ran straight to internet to declare her a 'slut' or 'whore' or whatever when the Matt/Edge situation surfaced kind of gave justification to the stereotype that the typical wrestling fan is someone who lives on the internet and relies on dirtsheets to keep themself happy in life.


*

When a couple makes their relationship a public affair they can't really cry when the public comments on it. It's no one's fault but their own. It's one of the downers of being a celebrity. This is the life they have chosen.*


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

They're not crying about it though. I'm just saying that the people who do post things like "She's a slut!" (despite her only being romantically linked to two men in her six year plus WWE career, but that's another story) or "He's a pussy! He needs to toss her to the curb!" are sad and most likely have no lives of their own so compensate by doing stuff like that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> They're not crying about it though. I'm just saying that the people who do post things like "She's a slut!" (despite her only being romantically linked to two men in her six year plus WWE career, but that's another story) or "He's a pussy! He needs to toss her to the curb!" are sad and most likely have no lives of their own so compensate by doing stuff like that.


*I agree with that entirely. But opinions like that carry very little weight to begin with so it's not really a big deal. It just shows how ignorant the poster is... so at least those opinions are useful in the sense that those who say stupid/ignorant/idiotic things openly hold up a sign that tells anyone who has the misfortune of having to read such a posts how ignorant that person/poster is. And with that being known one can easily not even read what they say in the future. 

So, thus, I get a kick out of it.


That being said I couldn't care less how upset a celebrity gets when their public life is talked about. I find it funny.

It's kinda like those people who go ape-shit after their sex tape gets released. There's an easy way to avoid that shit...but that seems lost on them.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

From Trish's mouth:


> Trish Stratus on John Morrison snubbing her at Wrestlemania: "I got a bit of cold shoulder action, correct. John Morrison himself is amazing. He’s a great athlete. I was really looking forward to working with him. I thought it would be cool if we could do some stuff together. He didn’t think it would be that cool. It happens.
> 
> "Hey whatever. It happens. You know he’s into his thing and just didn’t think that I should part of his thing I guess, but I still admire him as an athlete, as a performer. I think he does a great job out there. Cold shoulder? Yeah I felt it. I was shunned. Some people are not smart maybe? You know they wrestle well, but maybe they’re not smart. I don’t know.”


prowrestling. net


Morrison, you fucknugget.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

No mention of Melina makes me think this has more to do with Morrison being a little peeved that he went from wrestling in title matches to getting a few seconds of in-ring action at WM in what was pretty much the night's diva match. Mainly 'cause the other explanation doesn't make sense.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> From Trish's mouth:
> 
> 
> prowrestling. net
> ...


Trish is better person then me. I would have told Morrison to stop crying like a baby.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> No mention of Melina makes me think this has more to do with Morrison being a little peeved that he went from wrestling in title matches to getting a few seconds of in-ring action at WM in what was pretty much the night's diva match. Mainly 'cause the other explanation doesn't make sense.


Seems to be. Why does she keep a little bitch like him anyway?


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I don't think we can judge him based on this, and I won't. I just hope he gets over it and apologizes for blowing her off, purely because I feel kinda bad for Trish.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Silly JoMo. And here I was being nice to him at morning madness lol. Idiot.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

THOSE DIRTSHEETS ARE NEVER RIGHT


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> So wait, how about people who update their Facebook status to 'In a relationship with...'? Do they merit that kind of a response and interest as well? I don't care if you think it's human nature; gossiping and taking pleasure in the personal affairs of a person (or two people in this case) is creepy and really quite sad regardless of who said person is.


Then why do you post here at all?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Oh well Melina will be future endeavored anyway and Morrison will pull a Lashley or Lawler and follow her.
He suddenly grew a pair but still hasn't grown a personality.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> Oh well Melina will be future endeavored anyway and Morrison will pull a Lashley or Lawler and follow her.
> He suddenly grew a pair but still hasn't grown a personality.


And Morrison can be EY and OJ buddy


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> Oh well Melina will be future endeavored anyway and Morrison will pull a Lashley or Lawler and follow her.
> He suddenly grew a pair but still hasn't grown a personality.


Such a pair lol. Giving the cold shoulder to a woman half his size can hardly be considered growing a pair. Now if he suddenly calls out Batista, THAT would count as growing a pair lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Starbuck said:


> Such a pair lol. Giving the cold shoulder to a woman half his size can hardly be considered growing a pair. Now if he suddenly calls out Batista, THAT would count as growing a pair lol.


I was trying to be nice. lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I'm with Morrison who is Trish again? Why should he have to kiss her non existant ass?

If hes pissed because Melina got snubbed then thats his deal.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Aww one man on Earth didn't want to hug Trish. Poor baby.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I seriously doubt this has much to do with Melina since...it wouldn't make any sense.

Maybe he was pissed he was on a hot streak a couple of months ago, getting title shots, winning matches with Sheamus etc and then suddeenluy he's in a six man tag at Wrestlemania being overshadowed by Trish and Snooki. I'd say tht was the more likely scenario. Either way, I doubt much comes of it. If he wants to has issues with Trish, he can have issues with Trish. It's not like he's done much massively wrong.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> I seriously doubt this has much to do with Melina since...it wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> Maybe he was pissed he was on a hot streak a couple of months ago, getting title shots, winning matches with Sheamus etc and then suddeenluy he's in a six man tag at Wrestlemania being overshadowed by Trish and Snooki. I'd say tht was the more likely scenario. Either way, I doubt much comes of it. If he wants to has issues with Trish, he can have issues with Trish. It's not like he's done much massively wrong.


Exactly. Going from title contender to bitches to a part-time diva and a celebrity is pretty pathetic. He should be above that.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

lol @ people thinking Morrisson and Melina are celebrities. Funniest shit I've heard today.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> From Trish's mouth:
> 
> 
> prowrestling. net
> ...


WOW..John Morrison is a real piece of shit. Always thought it was overrated and kind of a undercover homosexual but this confirms it all. Thank you, Trishie. I hope they bury him 6 FT under.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> Then why do you post here at all?


Did you actually read the post you quoted? Because I'm pretty sure that (thankfully) not every thread in here consists of insults and really terrible jokes about the sex lives of the wrestlers and whether or not they're 'sluts'.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Premeditated said:


> lol @ people thinking Morrisson and Melina are celebrities. Funniest shit I've heard today.


Well technically they are because they are famous.

Not exactly A-list but still famous.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

good the WWE should release both of these charismaless botching spot monkey hacks.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Starbuck said:


> Silly JoMo. And here I was being nice to him at morning madness lol. Idiot.


You wanted to leave me in the queue and go onto Axxess!


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Premeditated said:


> lol @ people thinking Morrisson and Melina are celebrities. Funniest shit I've heard today.


As goodness knows no wrestler has ever been on TMZ or E!.

Dumb post.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If Melina was "charismaless" then she wouldn't be getting stronger reactions than every other woman on the roster. In fact, she's not even face now and she's still getting more cheers than any of them bar K2. Likewise with Morrison; his popularity demonstrates that there has to be some charisma there, even if you don't connect with it.


----------



## BigBen13 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

At least he got to be on the wrestlemania card, and got his hand raised. I wonder if Sheamus and Daniel Bryan sulked in the corner for the rest of the night, because they got a much rougher deal than he did.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> As goodness knows no wrestler has ever been on TMZ or E!.
> 
> Dumb post.


Melina and John Morrison sure haven't.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Both Morrison and Melina are talented and valuable to any company. But yeah it looks like the end is near. Can't believe Morrison really let his chick dictate his job.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> As goodness knows no wrestler has ever been on TMZ or E!.
> 
> Dumb post.


Benoit has.....


----------



## Avenged Crow (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

thats some bullshit eh. Melina and Morrison are extremely talented but, thats just uncalled for.

Dont know if Melina had anything to do with Morrison being a dick.

Morrison should become the company's jobber for awhile if he's gonna act like that. Get him off his high horse


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BigBen13 said:


> At least he got to be on the wrestlemania card, and got his hand raised. I wonder if Sheamus and Daniel Bryan sulked in the corner for the rest of the night, because they got a much rougher deal than he did.


Yeah, at the end of the day not everyone gets to be on the card at Mania so he should be grateful, i'm a JoMo fan and was glad he got on somewhere. Also met him at Morning Madness! Who wears sunglasses indoors though?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



M.S.I.I. said:


> Both Morrison and Melina are talented and valuable to any company. But yeah it looks like the end is near. Can't believe Morrison really let his chick dictate his job.


his chick that cheated on him multiple times too.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



scrilla said:


> Melina and John Morrison sure haven't.


Alex Riley has your point?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> I was trying to be nice. lol


Screw being nice lol.



NJ88 said:


> I seriously doubt this has much to do with Melina since...it wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> Maybe he was pissed he was on a hot streak a couple of months ago, getting title shots, winning matches with Sheamus etc and then suddeenluy he's in a six man tag at Wrestlemania being overshadowed by Trish and Snooki. I'd say tht was the more likely scenario. Either way, I doubt much comes of it. If he wants to has issues with Trish, he can have issues with Trish. It's not like he's done much massively wrong.


If I were him I'd be pissed too although I wouldn't be surprised. He has watched them do the exact same thing to Swagger, Seamus, Barrett and countless others before him. I don't know why he would be thinking that he would be any different, especially considering Vince's recent hard on for heels and those with mic ability.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> it is from Ryan Clark, so take it for what it's worth.


since when did Triah have creatvie control


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I like Morrisson and all but he is just taking Ls left to right.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> As goodness knows no wrestler has ever been on TMZ or E!.
> 
> Dumb post.


Melina and Morrison have though? HELL FUCKING NO. I gotta see that..post the clip...no way TMZ gives a fuck about those two. I've seen Rock, Booker, Austin..all of them. Not no half talents like Melina and Metro.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Starbuck said:


> If I were him I'd be pissed too although I wouldn't be surprised. He has watched them do the exact same thing to Swagger, Seamus, Barrett and countless others before him. I don't know why he would be thinking that he would be any different, especially considering Vince's recent hard on for heels and those with mic ability.


True, true.

Although at least the guys you mentioned actually HAD their big push to the top (maybe bar Barrett but he was basicaly there), they won the top title, then got dropped back down for a few months. With Morrison though, he always LOOKS as though he's getting the big push. He get's big wins, gets great performances, gets title shots, gets as over as he's ever been...and it comes to a grinding halt for no reason...at least this time there was no reason. He'd done everything right with his current push and they still dropped the ball.

With heels, they actually get the push and can run with it, or fail with it. A face isn't given the time of day, so its understandable if that's what he's pissed at because it has happened to him so many times.


----------



## illmatikapps (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

It's looking more like that HBK comparison is valid but for all the wrong reasons, all he needs is drugs, a dickish heel gimmick with actual charismatic ability, and forfeiting titles when he doesn't want to put people over and bam he's this generation's Shawn Michaels. 











:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao who am I'm kidding this guy is a pistol-whipped lapdog loser


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Nexus One said:


> Melina and Morrison have though? HELL FUCKING NO. I gotta see that..post the clip...no way TMZ gives a fuck about those two. I've seen Rock, Booker, Austin..all of them. Not no half talents like Melina and Metro.


TMZ only talk about you if you have a mugshot.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I still hope it happens for JoMo though, i think he deserves it.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Nexus One said:


> Melina and Morrison have though? HELL FUCKING NO. I gotta see that..post the clip...no way TMZ gives a fuck about those two. I've seen Rock, Booker, Austin..all of them. Not no half talents like Melina and Metro.


You are a moron the point is that people much lower on the totem pole have been covered by major entertainment outlets and Melina & JoMo can be considered as celebrities.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



P.Smith said:


> TMZ only talk about you if you have a mugshot.





> Your search for wrestling returned about 268 results


I'd like to see these 268 mugshots.


Face the facts kids John Morrison is irrelevant.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

lol @ DH Smith making it on TMZ one time.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Carcass said:


> lol @ DH Smith making it on TMZ one time.


Mike Knox too

Chyna a billion times.

I cant believe people have a difficulty with this.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Only way Morrison gets on TMZ is if he comes out of the closet as the first ever openly gay active American pro wrestler.


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



MrWalsh said:


> I'm with Morrison who is Trish again? Why should he have to kiss her non existant ass?
> 
> If hes pissed because Melina got snubbed then thats his deal.


Trish is one of the most popular WWE divas of all-time, and a BIGGER STAR then John Morrison.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Melina is pretty much irrelevant these days, and Morrison isn't going to move up the cards anytime soon. Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



scrilla said:


> I'd like to see these 268 mugshots.
> 
> 
> Face the facts kids John Morrison is irrelevant.


They're not all about mugshots, but there has to be at least 5 different reports on each mugshot, and there has been a lot of mugshots.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> You are a moron the point is that people much lower on the totem pole have been covered by major entertainment outlets and Melina & JoMo can be considered as celebrities.


Melina and Morrison, along with 99.9% of the roster, are far from "celebrity status". TMZ and any other tabloid aren't interested in any personal lives of a wrestler. Only Rock, and MAYBE Cena, can be seen as a celebrity.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

What a fool. He's doing a good job at shooting himself in the foot.


----------



## The$ecretWeapon (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Melina is irrelevant, and lucky to still have a job considering the Candice's, Maria's, and Ashley's and the rest of her pack are all gone.

Eve and Michelle are the top two diva's now, Melina just needs to be quiet and Morrison might lose steam for this.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> From Trish's mouth:
> 
> 
> prowrestling. net
> ...


Damn. That was unprofessional to say the least.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Whatever, if it was anyone I cared about I'd be upset, but it's Morrison and I really couldnt give two shits about the dude. He's a dumb shit though, but I wouldn't be surprised if he was just siding with his girlfriend instead of believing his own BS


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Well Trish has confirmed that Morrison gave her the cold shoulder in an interview...

All I can say is that I'm massively disappointed with you, Morrison. Damn you were working your way up and YOU BLEW IT! All because of Melina? What the hell were you or her thinking, that she deserved a WM spot over Trish, while being a heel? What a fool, if Natalya or Beth or even the Diva's Champion Eve get a spot, why would Melina? Morrison, you fucking let down your fans. You're screwed, with Sin Cara here. He'll take your place and you'll be doomed to mid-card hell.

I sure hope you publicly apologise...


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Oh boo hoo, Morrison wouldn't hug me. This entire thing is stupid and as of right now, Morrison seems fine, he could have been buried on Sunday and Monday if the boys in the back really thought it was a big deal. Morrison might have given her the cold shoulder for a variety of reasons, and as long as he didn't just run her down back stage or something horrid, I really don't care. Notice Trish had to get her little digs in the interview.

From what I've read, Melina (and other divas) were miffed because Trish--someone who knows how hard they work--opted to once again have another moment in the sun instead of lend her star power in a prominent supporting role. I'd be a tad pissed too if someone comes back pretty regularly to have a "ruin a current superstar (typically a heel's) day" returns to Wrestlemania to have yet another glorious ride off into the sunset. Trish could be putting over other divas, not reliving her glory days. And yes, as Trish is coming back as a ratings favor to WWE, she has some say over what she is doing.


----------



## stephens1 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



starship.paint said:


> Well Trish has confirmed that Morrison gave her the cold shoulder in an interview...
> 
> All I can say is that I'm massively disappointed with you, Morrison. Damn you were working your way up and YOU BLEW IT! All because of Melina? What the hell were you or her thinking, that she deserved a WM spot over Trish, while being a heel? What a fool, if Natalya or Beth or even the Diva's Champion Eve get a spot, why would Melina? Morrison, you fucking let down your fans. You're screwed, with Sin Cara here. He'll take your place and you'll be doomed to mid-card hell.
> 
> I sure hope you publicly apologise...


link


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

http://www.pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_49167.shtml

OP could add this


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



daemonicwanderer said:


> Oh boo hoo, Morrison wouldn't hug me. This entire thing is stupid and as of right now, Morrison seems fine, he could have been buried on Sunday and Monday if the boys in the back really thought it was a big deal. Morrihttp://www.gamefaqs.com/ps2/562386-final-fantasy-x-2/faqs/25872son might have given her the cold shoulder for a variety of reasons, and as long as he didn't just run her down back stage or something horrid, I really don't care. Notice Trish had to get her little digs in the interview.
> 
> From what I've read, Melina (and other divas) were miffed because Trish--someone who knows how hard they work--opted to once again have another moment in the sun instead of lend her star power in a prominent supporting role. I'd be a tad pissed too if someone comes back pretty regularly to have a "ruin a current superstar (typically a heel's) day" returns to Wrestlemania to have yet another glorious ride off into the sunset. Trish could be putting over other divas, not reliving her glory days. And yes, as Trish is coming back as a ratings favor to WWE, she has some say over what she is doing.


In wrestling respect is everything. He should be grateful he's even in the match.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I doubt Trish went out of her way to steal the spotlight from the rest of the female personalities. T


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Premeditated said:


> lol @ people thinking Morrisson and Melina are celebrities. Funniest shit I've heard today.


If you're referring to my post, I meant Snookie when I said celebrity.



Funny to see all the Morrison haterz jumping on his back and calling for his release papers when all he did was ignore a diva's creative ideas. 3 months later, nothing will come out of this.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Also, seems like Morrison is adressing the situation indirectly



> RT @TheRock: "if you don't have enemies, you don't have character" Paul Newman.
> 33 minutes ago via Echofon



*waits for the morrison haters to bash the irony of that statement*


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

wow, its confirmed now. any hope i had left for morrison is gone.

trish-
"Some people are not smart maybe? You know they wrestle well, but maybe they’re not smart. I don’t know.”

basicly said it all. he puts on some decent matches and has some good flashy moves but hes not intelligent enough to take it to the next level.

sorry to say it but hes a pussywhipped, embarrassingly crap on the mic, dodgily bearded full of himself moron.
thats not main event material right dere.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> Also, seems like Morrison is adressing the situation indirectly
> 
> 
> > RT @TheRock: "if you don't have enemies, you don't have character" Paul Newman.
> ...


Uh-oh... stop digging your own grave T_T


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Twitter will be the ruin of many a mid carder. Might as well quit while you're behind, but what do I know? I'm not the Prince of Parkour.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> Also, seems like Morrison is adressing the situation indirectly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must be trolling the IWC with such asinine statements.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

In b4 JoMo gets punished by being put into mixed tag team matches for the next 6 months.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

*I didn't believe this report when it first came out not because I didn't think they were upset but I thought they weren't stupid enough to make a big deal about it.

Well they are that stupid.... wow! 

No one knows how to climb a ladder do they... *pun intended* *


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If you don't have enemies... you don't have character. Okay, JoMo. What part of your character did you display in deciding Trish was your enemy? Unprofessionalism? Pettiness? IMO, that kind of stuff is only interesting if it's funny. Like, Bret and Shawn were funny. Bret pulling Shawn's hair, Shawn's "Sunny Days" comment, etc. Sucked for them, funny for me. And they actually kind of had a reason to be rivals... small dudes fighting for approximately the same spot in the company, wildly different views of how to do it. 

But JoMo is feuding with a legend because his girlfriend didn't get a Wrestlemania payday. Seriously, dude? If this is what he's gonna be like going forward, he deserves to be outshined by Miz for perpetuity. He needs to wise up.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

So Morrison decides to try and make up for his complete lack of personality by being enemies with trish stratus. lol.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

And for some strange reason, Beth Phoenix reposted Morrison's tweet


----------



## Goodwrench (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Well,isn`t there some heat with Beth and Trish from the past? If the divas backstage was upset about not being on the card, im sure Phoneix was one of them. As for Jomo. Welcome to Jobberville, you will be staying for a while.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Goodwrench said:


> Well,isn`t there some heat with Beth and Trish from the past? If the divas backstage was upset about not being on the card, im sure Phoneix was one of them. As for Jomo. Welcome to Jobberville, you will be staying for a while.


Not that Im aware of


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

It's pretty obvious what comes next.. If it's true that Melina pressured him to ignore Trish because she thought that should've been her in that match at Wrestlemania, she's gonna get future endeavoured real quick. If it was just Morrison's idea.. he'll be stuck in midcard jobber hell for a long time. I like to think he has too much potential for WWE to just up and release, but who knows.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I seriously doubt Morrison will get in that much trouble just because he upset WWE's 'Golden Girl'

Like I said people are making way too big a deal about this. It's not all that serious and everyone will be over it by next week.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

This is worse than that time I facepalmed when Morrison said the platypus was from Africa.

- Vic


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



iBeaDom said:


> I seriously doubt Morrison will get in that much trouble just because he upset WWE's 'Golden Girl'
> 
> Like I said people are making way too big a deal about this. It's not all that serious and everyone will be over it by next week.


Wanna bet? WWE is pretty big about respect, if someone doesn't respect their elders in the business, they get buried. Do you really think Morrison would've laid down 1-2-3 for Vickie Guerrero the week before WM if there wasn't some kind of drama going on behind the scenes? Wait till we see what happens to him in the coming weeks because of this..


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Lady Croft said:


> *I didn't believe this report when it first came out not because I didn't think they were upset but I thought they weren't stupid enough to make a big deal about it.
> 
> Well they are that stupid.... wow!
> 
> No one knows how to climb a ladder do they... *pun intended* *


Carnies and rubes


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Ugh I hate that this turned out to be true. He needs to get it together and apologize and stop declaring himself an enemy to a virtual legend held in high regard by management. If he had a tiff with some other undercarder it wouldn't matter but the politics involved in this case could eat him alive. Don't be stupid.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

So I guess this is actually true. So, fuck you Morrison & Melina. Morrison is lucky to have anything to do with Tristh Stratus.


----------



## MR_ALICIA_KIM (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Way off topic but i still lol when ever someone refers to Trish stratus as a legend.

If i recall people hated her when she was in WWE winning the womens title back to back she was the John cena of the divas division...But now she leaves for a few years and is considered a legend. More attitude era band wagoning imo.

Back on topic Morrison buried himself by snubbing the ''legendary''[lol] Trish stratus at Mania shot yourself in the foot John over some silly pride. Also for a woman who will most certaintly be released by years end.

I wouldn't be suprised to see Morrison jobbing out to hornswoggle. :gun:


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Annihilus said:


> Wanna bet? WWE is pretty big about respect, if someone doesn't respect their elders in the business, they get buried. Do you really think Morrison would've laid down 1-2-3 for Vickie Guerrero the week before WM if there wasn't some kind of drama going on behind the scenes? Wait till we see what happens to him in the coming weeks because of this..


Trish isnt an elder. I could understand if he pissed of someone like Shawn cause he actually has pull. I doubt Trish has much of any kind of pull, heck she wasnt even messing with WWE after she retired until they wanted her to be a trainer.

Morrison is not the only one who has had to lay down to someone less talented then him. I'm sure this situation probably rubbed some the wrong way, but they'll get over it just like everyone else will.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Trish has one trait that Morrison doesn't and why he will never main event and that is Charisma. The sad thing is Trish is actually much better on the mic than Morrison is.


----------



## Heckrashi (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If only Trish was a guy...


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I don't know if it'll hurt his career, but LOL at possibly fucking your career over for a girl whose cheated on you with Batista...

Not a good look dude.

Well find out in the next couple of weeks if it has any affect. I hope it doesn't though...


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

jomo is the blowski of the week. he needs to hop on the first train to knobville, and beat it.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I should add that whilst I don't agree with Morrison's actions, it was unprofessional of Trish to make things public. The whole situation seems totally petty, and she's essentially tried to hurt his career here for it (whilst mascarading it with compliments). People deserve respect (and it has nothing to do with Trish being a legend...everyone from the lower card to main event should be treated with the same level of respect no matter how many titles they've held), but this hasn't solved anything. Part of me is getting the impression that Trish is more upset at Morrison not going out of his way to praise her and go head over heals for her than at his brushing her off. She's probs a fun girl, but based on previous interviews there's a bit of a superiority complex there.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



laugh-out-loud said:


> I should add that whilst I don't agree with Morrison's actions, it was unprofessional of Trish to make things public. The whole situation seems totally petty, and she's essentially tried to hurt his career here for it (whilst mascarading it with compliments). People deserve respect (and it has nothing to do with Trish being a legend...everyone from the lower card to main event should be treated with the same level of respect no matter how many titles they've held), but this hasn't solved anything. Part of me is getting the impression that Trish is more upset at Morrison not going out of his way to praise her and go head over heals for her than at his brushing her off. She's probs a fun girl, but based on previous interviews there's a bit of a superiority complex there.


This. She is fun as a sex object and that is about it. She is worthless and any dumb slut put in her spot could have done what she did. She is just a manipulative vindictive bitch, maybe the attention whore will be happy when she gets her gown ripped off like the filthy pig she is.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

All those chicks in that match and the bitchiest actions come from Morrison? Man, that's just really lame. 

At least he got on the card in a match that was fairly well-publicized by WWE and "entertainment journalists."

Poor AmDrag and Sheamus were stuck out in the cold. Considering their backstage reps, I doubt they'd behave in a manner even remotely like Morrison in this case.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Well that's smart, instead of saboting her, making her look bad or something, he actually is showing her the cold shoulder. Pissing People off is always good if you want go high in your profession, she might not have much pull but i am sure WWE won't like that at all. It's weird that he would ruin his career for a Woman that is fucking around with other Men, and then he won't stand up to a Batista, but he sure as hell can stand up to a 5'4 Woman.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



DesolationRow said:


> All those chicks in that match and the bitchiest actions come from Morrison? Man, that's just really lame.
> 
> At least he got on the card in a match that was fairly well-publicized by WWE and "entertainment journalists."
> 
> Poor AmDrag and Sheamus were stuck out in the cold. Considering their backstage reps, I doubt they'd behave in a manner even remotely like Morrison in this case.


You don't know the whole story. Pigs like Trish like to cause trouble, it's who they are. Drama Queens. Trish probably did something bitchy, Morrison is a really smart guy and would have been professional. He just didn't buddy up with her and feed her attention craving ego. Trish probably tried to flirt with him and he turned down her advances, is just as likely as the spin on the story being reported.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Melina and Morrison, along with 99.9% of the roster, are far from "celebrity status". TMZ and any other tabloid aren't interested in any personal lives of a wrestler. Only Rock, and MAYBE Cena, can be seen as a celebrity.


What on earth are you talking about.

I cant believe people are struggling with this.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Reservoir Angel said:


> But...Melina sucks. Trish is FAR superior


:no:


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> This. She is fun as a sex object and that is about it. She is worthless and any dumb slut put in her spot could have done what she did. She is just a manipulative vindictive bitch, maybe the attention whore will be happy when she gets her gown ripped off like the filthy pig she is.


The interviewer brought up the topic, Trish merely answered the question, just so you know.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



DX-HHH-XD said:


> The interviewer brought up the topic, Trish merely answered the question, just so you know.


To exploit the situation and get some attention, she is being vindictive. I have her number, women like her are not to be trusted. She will do anything for money and attention.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> This. She is fun as a sex object and that is about it. She is worthless and any dumb slut put in her spot could have done what she did. She is just a manipulative vindictive bitch, maybe the attention whore will be happy when she gets her gown ripped off like the filthy pig she is.


Coming from a guy with a Miz avataar??

The good thing is that Trish can actually wrestle unlike the Miz.Heck even Trish can get more stars than the Miz


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> You don't know the whole story. Pigs like Trish like to cause trouble, it's who they are. Drama Queens. Trish probably did something bitchy, Morrison is a really smart guy and would have been professional. He just didn't buddy up with her and feed her attention craving ego. Trish probably tried to flirt with him and he turned down her advances, is just as likely as the spin on the story being reported.


Trish is married, you stupid bastard.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

People need to chill out a bit.

1. Morrison had an issue and gave Trish the cold shoulder, yes it probably wasn't the best thing to do. But it's not like he verbally attacked her or anything, just upset with the situation. He should have gone about it a different way definatly, but it's not as big of a deal as people are making it out to be. People have issues with others all the time and deal with them differently. They won't be working together from now on anyways.

2. I'm not sure where the 'Morrison will get depushed' assumption is coming from. They've obviously had these issues in the lead up to Wreslemania, yet they won at Mania and Morrisno got the winning pin in the tag match on RAW. If he was in the 'dog house' they would have lost, or at least Trish would have got the pin over him.

3. It's a petty issue that will be forgotten about in a couple of weeks.

People need to stop jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

NJ88

You can't be that naive, can you? Morrison isn't going to get anything for a while. And Melina may be released.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> 2. I'm not sure where the 'Morrison will get depushed' assumption is coming from.


Trish is very well respected by higher ups and Trish is good friends with Raw head writer Brian Gerwitz.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Target 02 said:


> NJ88
> 
> You can't be that naive, can you? Morrison isn't going to get anything for a while. And Melina may be released.


I'm not being naive, I'm telling people not to jump to conclusions when there hasn't been any kind of hint that Morrison will suddenly get buried on the next episode of RAW. In fact he was booked strongly on this past RAW. Melina might be released, but I doubt anything major happens to Morrison in the long run...or really even the short run.

Just because two people had some pettty little issues, doesn't mean it has to affect someones career. They aren't 12 years old.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

He pissed off Stratus, acted like a big baby, and really has no pull in the company unlike many others who've been there for so long. You don't think anything severe happens to him? I wonder what he would do if Melina got released. Would he pull a Lashley and walk out? He already seems immature enough, so that's a certain possibility. He's a man with a kid's attitude.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Target 02 said:


> He pissed off Stratus, acted like a big baby, and really has no pull in the company unlike many others who've been there for so long. You don't think anything severe happens to him? I wonder what he would do if Melina got released. Would he pull a Lashley and walk out? He already seems immature enough, so that's a certain possibility. He's a man with a kid's attitude.


This is the FIRST news of Morrison getting heat in his career (to my knowledge) and people seem to think they can make assumptions about what he's like when we don't know the reasoning behind what went on in the slightest. I have no idea what kind of person he is, but honest...I don't really care. He entertains me, and that's all that matters to me. So I find it pointless to sit here and accuse him of being 'childish' or having a 'kids attitude' because I have no idea what went on, or why, much like nobody else does.

Honestly, If something was going to happen to him...why would they not just start the burial on RAW this past week? Why give him the winning pinfall? Why book him strnogly there, when this has obviously been going on since the angle started? I doubt anything 'severe' happens to him, it's not like he shit in someones bag, or verbally abused Trish. They had a petty issue.

I'll wait til this weeks RAW to see if anything happens, if it does, then while Morrison handles things wrongly, it's pretty petty of the company tbh.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Mr.S said:


> Coming from a guy with a Miz avataar??
> 
> The good thing is that Trish can actually wrestle unlike the Miz.Heck even Trish can get more stars than the Miz


Ha ha, she is a slut who got spanked and her dresses ripped off. Trish had like four moves and did all of them sloppy, her character was presented as being the best and you horny gullible fanboys eat it up. She isn't even comparable to WWE's lesser male workers in the companies history. Your standard for judging Divas ability to entertain is very low. She flashes some tit and gets attention, Vince gave her a big platform to do just that and only that... that is her legacy. The legacy of a PIG!



SummerLove said:


> Trish is married, you stupid bastard.


Lol, and that will stop her form jumping other mens bones. He is rich and handsome, Trish would do anything for a dude like that, she is trash, women like her have no shame and just use men for money, attention and status.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> You don't know the whole story. Pigs like Trish like to cause trouble, it's who they are. Drama Queens. Trish probably did something bitchy, Morrison is a really smart guy and would have been professional. He just didn't buddy up with her and feed her attention craving ego. Trish probably tried to flirt with him and he turned down her advances, is just as likely as the spin on the story being reported.


You're scary. Scarier still because you live about 50 miles away from me! :shocked:

You can give us your fever dream-induced insights, but in the meantime what this situation has been defined as is a professional issue. In other words, one person's distinct lack of professionalism. Trish Stratus was plugged back into the product because she's the biggest female draw WWE's had in what feels like an eon and she's a Tough Enough trainer. Moreover, she's a face (and Melina's a heel who barely shows up anymore). Why Melina and/or Morrison would think that Trish has somehow taken "Melina's spot," I have no idea, but nevertheless his apparent, alleged behavior is remarkably unprofessional. He may not like his match, he may not like that he got to do one spot as has been said here, but having a PMS attack with someone who's almost universally valued as a credit to the pro wrestling business, especially as a woman who has been noted as someone who tirelessly strove to get better and better as a performer, is just really dumb and at best ill-mannered and unprofessional. 

Morrison has many gifts, natural and hard-earned himself, but he would have only done himself good by at the very least attempting to work with Trish rather than stew and pout. 

As far as the ramifications go, I land somewhere in-between *NJ88* and *02 Target*. I can't think Morrison's done himself any favors with this business, but I don't see them jobbing him out to Zack Ryder and Primo on alternating Monday nights for two months, either. But then Trish is Vince's golden girl, so who knows?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> Trish is very well respected by higher ups and Trish is good friends with Raw head writer Brian Gerwitz.


That doesn't mean he's going to write Morrison out of TV work just because he gave a bit of a cold shoulder to one of his friends. If he did he'd be a totally petty little bitch.

People have issues with each other all the time. Under the circumstances he could have acted a lot worse. He just snubbed her a little, bit deal. She's a big girl, she shouldn't go crying to daddy to deal with the nasty man who made her feel bad.

People saying Morrison will be depushed for this are pathetic. I believe that Trish is strong enough to deal with ONE GUY being cold to her without making her writer friend or her friends in high places punish the guy.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



DesolationRow said:


> You're scary. Scarier still because you live about 50 miles away from me! :shocked:
> 
> You can give us your fever dream-induced insights, but in the meantime what this situation has been defined as is a professional issue. In other words, one person's distinct lack of professionalism. Trish Stratus was plugged back into the product because she's the biggest female draw WWE's had in what feels like an eon and she's a Tough Enough trainer. Moreover, she's a face (and Melina's a heel who barely shows up anymore). Why Melina and/or Morrison would think that Trish has somehow taken "Melina's spot," I have no idea, but nevertheless his apparent, alleged behavior is remarkably unprofessional. He may not like his match, he may not like that he got to do one spot as has been said here, but having a PMS attack with someone who's almost universally valued as a credit to the pro wrestling business, especially as a woman who has been noted as someone who tirelessly strove to get better and better as a performer, is just really dumb and at best ill-mannered and unprofessional.
> 
> ...


No, you know about as much as I do about Trish's behavior here. You don't know what his behavior was like or if he really did give her the cold shoulder, or what it was about, the motive and reason. This is all just conjecture. He hasn't shown publicly that this is in his nature, Trish has shown publicly that everything I have said about her is her nature.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> Ha ha, she is a slut who got spanked and her dresses ripped off. Trish had like four moves and did all of them sloppy, her character was presented as being the best and you horny gullible fanboys eat it up. She isn't even comparable to WWE's lesser male workers in the companies history. Your standard for judging Divas ability to entertain is very low. She flashes some tit and gets attention, Vince gave her a big platform to do just that and only that... that is her legacy. The legacy of a PIG!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, and that will stop her form jumping other mens bones. He is rich and handsome, Trish would do anything for a dude like that, she is trash, women like her have no shame and just use men for money, attention and status.


You're just a troll, so I won't even dignify that with a response.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



SummerLove said:


> You're just a troll, so I won't even dignify that with a response.


I speak the truth and it hurts. This comes from the heart, it needs to be said.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> I speak the truth and it hurts. This comes from the heart, it needs to be said.


It hurts you, so why say it?


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> Just because two people had some pettty little issues, doesn't mean it has to affect someones career. They aren't 12 years old.


This isn't as small as you make it out to be. Morrison can ignore Trish the whole day backstage if he wants to, but he gave the cold shoulder on-air and was very disruptive during ore-match planning. That is pure unprofessionalism to me. He's supposed to do his job and not let his personal issues get in the way. And while I don't expect him to become David Hart Smith overnight, I very much fear that his main-event push will be derailed. I'm sure you too would hate to watch Morrison be a midcarder for life. And it might be derailed forever. It's really very disappointing for us, the fans, if Morrison never makes it to the main event all because he and Melina screwed themselves. And he's still defiant - his retweet of "if you don't have enemies you don't have character"...


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



JakeC_91 said:


> It hurts you, so why say it?


It needs to be said. Extreme irony.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Somebody has some serious issues with women lol.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



HHH Mark said:


> Somebody has some serious issues with women lol.


He got laughed at for being too small.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Reservoir Angel said:


> That doesn't mean he's going to write Morrison out of TV work just because he gave a bit of a cold shoulder to one of his friends. If he did he'd be a totally petty little bitch.
> 
> People have issues with each other all the time. Under the circumstances he could have acted a lot worse. He just snubbed her a little, bit deal. She's a big girl, she shouldn't go crying to daddy to deal with the nasty man who made her feel bad.
> 
> People saying Morrison will be depushed for this are pathetic. I believe that Trish is strong enough to deal with ONE GUY being cold to her without making her writer friend or her friends in high places punish the guy.


She wasnt crying other people saw it were offened/annoyed her behalf.

I dont know where you are getting this fanfic about her going to management from.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I love women, classy strong minded women who are my equal. I have many female idols and heros. Bitches who do anything for a buck ,like get their dresses ripped off ect. are just female pigs. Women like her are weak, the people who hire her are weak minded, she is the female version of the male chauvinistic pig... the meek attention craving worthless filthy pig!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



lou76 said:


> I just read that Morrison is a nice guy but isn't respected by his peers. so now you can see why he isnt being pushed for the title. WWE personnel have very little repsect for his off the camera antics. he allowed Batista to bang Melina while they were still dating and also allows Melina to bring another guy along on dates. thats fucked up. Melina has always been a drama queen since day one.



Why people take Brian Kendrick & Paul London's shoot interview like it's the Book of Truth ?


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Somebody loves Morrison.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> To exploit the situation and get some attention, she is being vindictive. *I have her number, women like her are not to be trusted. She will do anything for money and attention*.


Clearly that explains why she chose to walk away from a spot as the no.1 female in wrestling 5 years ago to go home to Ontario and open a Yoga studio...oh wait.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



4hisdamnself said:


> Why people take Brian Kendrick & Paul London's shoot interview like it's the Book of Truth ?


No one is it was public knowledge prior.

Have you read the Batista book?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



soxfan93 said:


> Melina just turned heel, so turning her back would destroy the credibility of the divas division... oh, right.
> 
> Melina should have taken Snooki's spot. Trish is fine.


THIS.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Tombstoned said:


> Clearly that explains why she chose to walk away from a spot as the no.1 female in wrestling 5 years ago to go home to Ontario and open a Yoga studio...oh wait.


Because she got tired of being and attention whore in WWE and wanted a place where she can be the center of attention and make more money. Vanity rules.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



4hisdamnself said:


> Why people take Brian Kendrick & Paul London's shoot interview like it's the Book of Truth ?


Don't know about the Morrison stuff,but to be fair Melina is a known whore. She cheated on Morrison with Batista after being with him since their WWE debut on Tough Enough to get a top spot(ironicly leaving John in the dust),and she's apparently made advances to other top stars before.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Um, Morrison got the pin in the match last week. He hasn't entered jobber hell yet.


He won't anyway, people are blowing this out of proportion


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison = idiot, clearly, over this. However I agree its really being overblown. They really should stay the hell of twitter with their stupid comments though.

From a business perspective its not really sensible to depush Morrison because they need a face to push up to main event level on Smackdown, seeing as Undertaker is basically a 2 matches a year guy now, and Edge is a 6 month layoff waiting to happen. JoMo is probably the best option to take that spot, even if it means a summer of losing to ADR.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Annihilus said:


> Wanna bet? WWE is pretty big about respect, if someone doesn't respect their elders in the business, they get buried. Do you really think Morrison would've laid down 1-2-3 for Vickie Guerrero the week before WM if there wasn't some kind of drama going on behind the scenes? Wait till we see what happens to him in the coming weeks because of this..


Alex Riley had a DUI a month ago, and he managed to get himself in the main event of Wrestlemania.

Booker T called out Batista in 06, when he was the top guy in the company, and even started a fight but Booker was punished by getting KOTR and the world title a couple months later/



Target 02 said:


> He pissed off Stratus, acted like a big baby, and really has no pull in the company unlike many others who've been there for so long. You don't think anything severe happens to him? I wonder what he would do if Melina got released. Would he pull a Lashley and walk out? He already seems immature enough, so that's a certain possibility. He's a man with a kid's attitude.


lmao, we've only heard one side of the story. Who knows what Trish's creative ideas were? I mean she does come from the attitude era and is known for her slutty storylines. All Morrison did was ignore a diva. They won't depush because of that. The only "punishment" i can see is losing to Dolph at ER and getting drafted to smackdown


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



superspear said:


> Trish is very well respected by higher ups and Trish is good friends with Raw head writer Brian Gerwitz.


ok? It's been widely known that Trips, and mainly Steph, like Morrison. Pretty sure they have some creative pull.


It couldn't just be that Morrison's push started around the time Trips got the senior creative advisor role right?


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> ok? It's been widely known that Trips, and mainly Steph, like Morrison. Pretty sure they have some creative pull.


Source considering it is widely known?


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I don't think releases are going to happen over something like this. If Vince wants someone to succeed, it'll take a lot more than that for them to be canned. Look at the stuff Orton got away with.

Sometimes people just don't get on.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> Ha ha, she is a slut who got spanked and her dresses ripped off. Trish had like four moves and did all of them sloppy, her character was presented as being the best and you horny gullible fanboys eat it up. She isn't even comparable to WWE's lesser male workers in the companies history. Your standard for judging Divas ability to entertain is very low. She flashes some tit and gets attention, Vince gave her a big platform to do just that and only that... that is her legacy. The legacy of a PIG!


Seriously you come off as whining attention whore yourself & you are dissing Trish.

Trish was not a trained professional wrestlers when she came in,its to her credit that she stuck around & improved.She has more than 4 moves but a pre-adolescent 8 yr old like you wont know as all you would have done is google videos of Trish stripping.Even Trish's mic skills are better than Morisson & she can actually tell a story.

In the attitude era most women were "sex objects" & its to her credit she has improved & gained all-round acceptability.

BTW Trish even main-evented Monday Night RAW in a match for the divas title.The only possible time & i can remember a 1 on 1 Diva Title match main-eventing the show without having any relation to the WWE title in any way & that was a FANTASTIC match by Diva standards.ATLEAST 3 times better than any match Miz cal pull off with anyone not named Danielson.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Swag said:


> Booker T called out Batista in 06, when he was the top guy in the company, and even started a fight but Booker was punished by getting KOTR and the world title a couple months later/


No. Booker T was already the KOTR and reigning World Champion when this incident happened, and Batista was actually the one at fault, he allegedly got too cocky. I think Batista was punished too, this incident happened at Summerslam, and he didn't get the title til Survivor Series.

But that's besides the point, personal issues can and should be resolved by the individuals and on some level, it should not affect what they do professionally but what Morrison did was unprofessional.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> Because she got tired of being and attention whore in WWE and wanted a place where she can be the center of attention and make more money. Vanity rules.


Yes of course. leaving a multi-million dollar worldwide industry to open a Yoga studio. Clearly she wants everyone to be obsessed with her all the time.

Dude, you're a total dumbass troll and it's just pitiful


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison got better chance and opportunities than christian or Daniel bryan but he failed...Morrison doesn't have Mic skills or charisma. take a look at chris Beniot who had no mic skills but he kick ass in the ring and do the talking in the ring put alot of great memorial matches. how about Daniel Bryan? better in ring performance and had better mic skills than Morrison...i got no hope and Morrison is nothing but midcard, please prove me wrong...


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

The Booker/Batista fight happened at a few weeks before Judgement Day (the PPV featuring the KotR final). Batista was still injured at the time.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

guess the dirtsheets were right for a change.
since trish basically comfirmed it. Was it wrong what Jomo did maybe but am I going to think he's a jackass in real life just cause of this incident. No


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



starship.paint said:


> This isn't as small as you make it out to be. Morrison can ignore Trish the whole day backstage if he wants to, but he gave the cold shoulder on-air and was very disruptive during ore-match planning. That is pure unprofessionalism to me. He's supposed to do his job and not let his personal issues get in the way. And while I don't expect him to become David Hart Smith overnight, I very much fear that his main-event push will be derailed. I'm sure you too would hate to watch Morrison be a midcarder for life. And it might be derailed forever. It's really very disappointing for us, the fans, if Morrison never makes it to the main event all because he and Melina screwed themselves. And he's still defiant - his retweet of "if you don't have enemies you don't have character"...


He gave her the cold shoulder so blatantly on TV that...nobody actually noticed or believed this story until Trish commented on it? 

It doesn't seem like a massive deal to me. He and Trish didn't get on, the 'ideas' she had probably wouldn't have affected the booking of the angle or anything, since it was only building for about two weeks. He didn't celebrate with her on air, that's all. He still posed for the fans, sold the storyline with Dolph etc. Morrison doing what he did on air caused no disruptions to those watching, they didn't even notice, it didn't effect a storyline either. So the on air stuff shouldn't be a problem because he didn't react in a horrible way on air.

I would hate to watch Morrison be a mid-carder for life, and if this does make that happen then it would be incredibly petty of the company. I don't think it will happen though and still believe Morrison will be world champion on Smackdown this year. They need to push a new face and Morrison is in the best position to get pushed up, especially on Smackdown where they have the top faces of Edge (who will soon be feuding wtih Christian probably) and Rey Mysterio (who they wont let win the title most of the time). I doubt he gets a depush, and I think he's going to get a push on Smackdown.

I definatly don't think it's a big of a deal as most are making it out to be. As someone else said, the worst that could happen is him losing to Dolph at ER before moving to Smackdown. He's NOT going to get jobbed out for no reason.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Shes good diva, but darm what john saw in her? her face is ugly. Only thing she has is her boobies


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Target 02 said:


> He pissed off Stratus, acted like a big baby, and really has no pull in the company unlike many others who've been there for so long. You don't think anything severe happens to him? I wonder what he would do if Melina got released. Would he pull a Lashley and walk out? He already seems immature enough, so that's a certain possibility. He's a man with a kid's attitude.


It would be extremely stupid if Morrison walked out when Melina gets released. It was stupid when Lashley did it because he was guaranteed to be a World Champion (even though he wouldn't have deserved it and had the personality of a plank).


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

so hbk comparison have come full circle lol


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison causes controversy he'll get the title push right after the Miz drops the strap to CM Punk


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

people are saying its not a big deal, but if you actually think about it, this kind of attitude to ignore and disrespect a veteren, the stories about being melinas bitch... they all add up to why morrison sucks and he hasnt pulled it together yet.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



p862011 said:


> so hbk comparison have come full circle lol


Morrison only wishes he could have epic backstage feuds like HBK! He's gonna have to put in a little more effort (and go after dudes, rather than ladies) if he wants to reach HBK levels of lunatic rebel-without-a-cause-ism.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



kobra860 said:


> It would be extremely stupid if Morrison walked out when Melina gets released. It was stupid when Lashley did it because he was guaranteed to be a World Champion (even though he wouldn't have deserved it and had the personality of a plank).


If he's as sensitive and weak as he seems to be, at least based off these sheets, it's feasible.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



starship.paint said:


> This isn't as small as you make it out to be. Morrison can ignore Trish the whole day backstage if he wants to, but he gave the cold shoulder on-air and was very disruptive during ore-match planning. That is pure unprofessionalism to me. He's supposed to do his job and not let his personal issues get in the way.


I assumed they had been told to have Snooki in the middle of the trio during the post-match stuff and as for pre-match planning, how much of that is required for a 5 min match that was just there to take advantage of mainstream attention.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



kobra860 said:


> It would be extremely stupid if Morrison walked out when Melina gets released. It was stupid when Lashley did it because he was guaranteed to be a World Champion (even though he wouldn't have deserved it and had the personality of a plank).


You're definitely overestimating him when it comes to this situation. He will.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

NO fucking he way he will. Miz, SAVE this man.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> You're definitely overestimating him when it comes to this situation. He will.


I hate to disagree with a fellow Golden Girls fan but I don't think Morrison will walk out on WWE just cause his proverbial ball and chain got dumped overboard.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison and melina seem content with all this drama bullshit. shut your mouths and fucking wrestle, like The Miz for example. No drama. no bullshit. Just wants to be there to perform and get better. that simple.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*










_Our babies will be smart beautiful and TNA champions _


----------



## xxyu3463463 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

best this to ever happen to Morrison. this is the last thing left to save his career. turn it into a story line. it gives this pathetic looser a bit of an edge. perfect time to turn him heel and make him something


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



4hisdamnself said:


> _Our babies will be smart beautiful and TNA champions _


:lmao
I laugh because it's true and I laugh because that is a great "caption this photo" game waiting to happen.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Domingo123 said:


> Shes good diva, but darm what john saw in her? her face is ugly. Only thing she has is her boobies


She prob give some good head


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> :lmao
> I laugh because it's true and I laugh because that is a great "caption this photo" game waiting to happen.


I accept your challenge










Morrison: If you get fired and go to TNA, I'll dump this company and go with you
Melina If I get fired and go to TNA, I'll dump your ass the first chance I get


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



virus21 said:


> I accept your challenge
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! :lmao











Morrison: Melina can I pleeeaaase have my balls back?
Melina: Not until you drop me off at Batista's. *kisses forehead*
Morrison: Aw shucks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Amber B said:


> Ha! :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*:lmao X a billion


My caption.



"Don't spit Batista on my forehead please."*


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Lady Croft said:


> *:lmao X a billion
> 
> 
> My caption.
> ...


took me a few to get it ... i wish i didn't


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Lady Croft said:


> *:lmao X a billion
> 
> 
> My caption.
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Lady Croft again.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Look at you all making fin of two victims in Morrison & Melina, completely innocent parties here. Some people are really incentive and ignorant... ******!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



4hisdamnself said:


> ]


I want to try!

Morrison: "Hey babe, what did you think of my promo"
Melina: zzzzzzzzzzz
Morrison: "Oh babe, you must me tired"


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Reservoir Angel said:


> Yes of course. leaving a multi-million dollar worldwide industry to open a Yoga studio. Clearly she wants everyone to be obsessed with her all the time.
> 
> Dude, you're a total dumbass troll and it's just pitiful


You are completely out of touch with reality. She wasn't getting milti-millions and some business men offered her her very own TV show and business plan. Her grubby little eyes were bulging out of her scatter brained skull. It was enough to get the aging tramp wet at the thought of being pampered to that degree. She thought she could take her vanity into movies, be a real star, but nobody pays to see her so no sale on her shitty films. Nobody pays to see pigs Divas, people pay to see the men, she has made no real achievements in life, she is a bottom feeder. It made sense because younger sluts were rising up the ranks and Vince had virtually used her up, off camera and on camera.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> Look at you all making fin of two victims in Morrison & Melina, completely innocent parties here. Some people are really incentive and ignorant... ******!


"Incentive" doesn't make sense in that sentence, imbecile.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> You are completely out of touch with reality. She wasn't getting milti-millions and some business men offered her her very own TV show and business plan. Her grubby little eyes were bulging out of her scatter brained skull. It was enough to get the aging tramp wet at the thought of being pampered to that degree. She thought she could take her vanity into movies, be a real star, but nobody pays to see her so no sale on her shitty films. Nobody pays to see pigs Divas, people pay to see the men, she has made no real achievements in life, she is a bottom feeder. It made sense because younger sluts were rising up the ranks and Vince had virtually used her up, off camera and on camera.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



SummerLove said:


> "Incentive" doesn't make sense in that sentence, imbecile.


No, yes it does.



kobra860 said:


>


I'm like...


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> No, yes it does.


Incentive is a noun, not an adjective. So if you meant to say those people were an incentive, laying aside the fact that you should add in what they are an incentive for, you would still need an article and a pluralization. I suspect you meant to say "inventive".


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I haven't even seen Melina in months...




Nasi said:


> Incentive is a noun, not an adjective. So if you meant to say those people were an incentive, laying aside the fact that you should add in what they are an incentive for, you would still need an article and a pluralization. I suspect you meant to say "inventive".


Judging by the context clues all up and around that post, I would say he meant insensitive.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Nasi said:


> Incentive is a noun, not an adjective. So if you meant to say those people were an incentive, laying aside the fact that you should add in what they are an incentive for, you would still need an article and a pluralization. I suspect you meant to say "inventive".


No, I meant to say 'insensitive' but the spellchecker changed it and I didn't realize. My comment to the other guy was just me being a defensive smart ass.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



xXWoRMachineXx said:


> I haven't even seen Melina in months...


That's because she wrestlers on SuperStars, along with Gail Kim and Nattie.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

...And puts on absolutely fantastic matches. She and Gail outwrestled Bryan and Kidd in that mixed tag match a couple of weeks ago. Melina is a fantastic wrestler when given the time and a decent opponent; much better than Trish ever was. People just don't rate her on as high a level because she's never been given that kind of an opportunity, and because people don't think she's as pretty as Trish is. Melina has all the potential in the world to be the best female competitor they've ever had; the fact that she's been so over for six straight years in an era were WWE really couldn't give a damn about their female roster says it all. Think of how popular she could be if they _did_ care.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



4hisdamnself said:


> _Our babies will be smart beautiful and TNA champions _


:lmao :lmao 

What a fail couple. This entire situation is retarded.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Men will attack Morrison for any small contrivance of an issue like the one presented in this thread. He has it all, he is superior, you are all just insecure and feel like you must attack him. Bitches. It happens to all good looking guys, the uglies and attention whores have to knock him down. It makes you feel better about your worthless existences.


----------



## MarcN7 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I love this thread haha. God dammit Morrison!


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> You are completely out of touch with reality. She wasn't getting milti-millions and some business men offered her her very own TV show and business plan. Her grubby little eyes were bulging out of her scatter brained skull. It was enough to get the aging tramp wet at the thought of being pampered to that degree. She thought she could take her vanity into movies, be a real star, but nobody pays to see her so no sale on her shitty films. Nobody pays to see pigs Divas, people pay to see the men, she has made no real achievements in life, she is a bottom feeder. It made sense because younger sluts were rising up the ranks and Vince had virtually used her up, off camera and on camera.


You don't know what you are talking about. Trish left because she was getting married and wanted to spend more time with her family. And yeah Trish was so used up which is why she retired as Women's champion lol. And the fans haven't given a damn about the Divas division once she and Lita left.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

_DELETE PLEASE_


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*










you really want your BF be a World Champion girl?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Baloo is trolling up a storm. Keep on truckin' bro.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

morrison , you stupid monkey.


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



JTB33b said:


> You don't know what you are talking about. Trish left because she was getting married and wanted to spend more time with her family. And yeah Trish was so used up which is why she retired as Women's champion lol. And the fans haven't given a damn about the Divas division once she and Lita left.


And you believe this cover story? She was given the title on retirement for story line reasons bud. The fans didn't give a dam about it when she was there. She left because she got a better deal elsewhere and she wasn't physically cut out for wrestling or entertaining.



Adramelech said:


> Baloo is trolling up a storm. Keep on truckin' bro.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

*Baloo, you're walking on a thin line there...and you know that's true coming from me.*


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Just close it, too many trolls bagging on Morrison and Melina. There isn't any more to say.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Melina is slut i dont understand why John is still with her.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Mr.S said:


> Seriously you come off as whining attention whore yourself & you are dissing Trish.
> 
> Trish was not a trained professional wrestlers when she came in,its to her credit that she stuck around & improved.She has more than 4 moves but a pre-adolescent 8 yr old like you wont know as all you would have done is google videos of Trish stripping.Even Trish's mic skills are better than Morisson & she can actually tell a story.
> 
> ...


Lita vs Stephanie for the women's title


----------



## BalooUpoo (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Mr.S I didn't see your post earlier. You are obviously a fanboy of hers. Her mic skills definitely aren't better, she sounds like a wet cat being strangled.

She had basic moves and didn't pull any of them off with credibility. She was a terrible actor all round. She was written to be the top person and the male crowd cheered for her the most because she was a) put in a position as the number one woman b) had the most sexual character. She, like all the Divas, road on the coattails of the men.

Trish was very popular as a sex object and Vince put her in the main event spot once. What does it mean? You are just being silly with the Miz comment. Her main event of that one Raw was just a novelty thing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Personal opinions are personal opinions. However, it was totally unprofessional for Morrison to give Trish the cold shoulder on TV and reject storyline ideas and basically not work with Trish at all just because Melina felt that Trish was stealing a place another diva could have had (although I just think she was sulking because she didn't get a match). At least Trish acted in a professional manner over the whole thing. Morrison should be privileged to get the chance to wrestle (sorry, entertain) at Wrestlemania (Entertainia), and at that with Trish Stratus who is the greatest women's wrestler of all time imo (her and Fabulous Moolah though I have more respect for Trish).


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I don't think bringing such a petty situation to the public eye was professional, but that's just me. Again, sounds like someone isn't used to people not loving her and couldn't handle it. God forbid.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



BalooUpoo said:


> Mr.S I didn't see your post earlier. You are obviously a fanboy of hers. Her mic skills definitely aren't better, she sounds like a wet cat being strangled.
> 
> She had basic moves and didn't pull any of them off with credibility. She was a terrible actor all round. She was written to be the top person and the male crowd cheered for her the most because she was a) put in a position as the number one woman b) had the most sexual character. She, like all the Divas, road on the coattails of the men.
> 
> Trish was very popular as a sex object and Vince put her in the main event spot once. What does it mean? You are just being silly with the Miz comment. Her main event of that one Raw was just a novelty thing.


right and wrong. i mean, let's face it, trish was one of the best divas in recent memory. the match at mania she had with mickie james was very good and she did the job. so i disagree with you, it was way beyond sexual appeal. you could argue alicia fox and melina get away with a lot more than trish ever did. trish just showed up most of the time. if it was all about sexual appeal, torrie would have held the belt for a while or hell, sable. i think you're selling trish short...she like hbk, was never the most technical, but put on good matches.

that said, i rewatched the segment and it did seem like jomo was intentionally avoiding any trish contact in the celebration. am i the only one who thinks he comes off as p**** whipped in light of the batista comments? did this guy really not want to offend melina that much? his career path is on a much higher path than melina's is currently (she's fallen off imo)...and these incidents aren't going to help him out backstage. i'm sort of waiting for a jomo push but it's stuff like this that makes me hold my breath, if it's part of a bigger problem. he needs to be smarter than this.

judging by your sig though, i apparently didn't' miss much.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

What really sets Trish and most other Divas apart is her Charisma. She wasn't great in the Ring, she was ok and could be good, she wasn't the greatest talker, but she had a great look and is very charismathic, Melina isn't in the same league even though she is also good, plus they put Trish in the Match to promote Tough Enough.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

You know I don't blame Morrison if he did act out in that way. I'm sure he was well aware of what he was doing and what consequences may entail with it. It sucks that when he decides to man up it was against a Diva...


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Ass Buster said:


> You know I don't blame Morrison if he did act out in that way. I'm sure he was well aware of what he was doing and what consequences may entail with it. It sucks that when he decides to man up it was against a Diva...


Apparently he's not afraid of being unprofessional, but he IS afraid of getting his ass kicked. I'd like him better it were the other way around, tbh.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

So wait people wanted Morrison to kick Batista's ass for dating his old girlfriend?
LOL I swear the more the IWC talks about wrestler's personal lives the more it reflects how bitter and insecure they themselves are.

Say something bad about Melina in front of Jomo I bet Morrison would just let that slide like any other dude when someone insults your girlfriend.

As far as his issues with Trish, so he won a match and purposely didn't want to be in contact with her while their hands were being raised? Morrison didn't want pointers on how to work his matches from someone who isn't as skilled as he is? 

If Trish was hurt by this then she needs to suck that shit up and get over it. As far as Melina not liking Trish thats her beef, I doubt all the people that don't like Mcool get fired so this is really a non issue.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Wrestling people are legitimately stupid, I think.

It's not like Trish marched into the booking room and booked herself to take Melina's spot. 

Vince, or whomever backstage (Stephanie? Trips? Writers?) decided to feature Trish Stratus, did so with the knowledge that it would deprive another Diva of a spot. They administer the payoffs so they know damn well.

Sounds like misdirected anger. Of course, they are p-ssies who would never dare blame Vince to his face.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Maybe Morrison was just mad for the booking... and i can't blame him. 

there was no money in the bank this year and he was in a tag match where he did 2 moves before the ending.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



4hisdamnself said:


> Maybe Morrison was just mad for the booking... and i can't blame him.
> 
> there was no money in the bank this year and he was in a tag match where he did 2 moves before the ending.


He still got his Wrestlemania payday and he got to participate in a match at Wrestlemania. What's there to be mad about? I'm pretty sure that Ziggler wasn't exactly thrilled about being in this type of match either.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Can't blame Morrison for being pissed off after having a solid push to be given that match and that time just so a Jersey Shore reality TV bint can be the centre of attention- same for Ziggler.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



kobra860 said:


> He still got his Wrestlemania payday and he got to participate in a match at Wrestlemania. What's there to be mad about?



6 years in the company and still be booked like he's a part of " the future of the WWE " ? and be on a "push - depush" mode for 2 years ?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

for the lolz i bet trish asked morrison to fuck him, morrison told her to fuck off and bitched to melina about it and make it a scene.

btw, apparently kelly kelly was also pissed off according to meltzer


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

^^^^

Well, apparently, the original plan before they either got or knew they could get Snookie was to have Kelly Kelly in what eventually became her spot. So, yeah, she kind of does have something to at least complain about, I suppose.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



4hisdamnself said:


> 6 years in the company and still be booked like he's a part of " the future of the WWE " ? and be on a "push - depush" mode for 2 years ?


He needs to accept the fact that he isn't good enough and stop being a little bitch about it or learn how to talk on the mic and DO something about it. A change of attire wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

That's a serious case of oneitis


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Starbuck said:


> He needs to accept the fact that he isn't good enough and stop being a little bitch about it or learn how to talk on the mic and DO something about it. *A change of attire wouldn't hurt either.*


oh yeah, let's give him some tights and cut his hair to create ted dibiase close v200


----------



## Tonnmiister (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

He should be pissed, but for different reasons, apparently he isn't respected backstage for his personal life (which would piss off most people, that's why its called a personal life, it shouldn't really have any bearing on a career unless it was some major shit, which it most definitely wasn't) and later this year will mark the 9th anniversary of him signing with WWE, he's been there nearly a decade and part of the main roster for 7 seven years, and has been in mid-card for that entire time, regardless of what we believe of him he probably thinks he's awesome in the ring (obviously he thinks that, if he didn't he wouldn't have the courage to the crazy shit he does) If he's going to pissed about anything, be pissed about techincally being able to call himself a bit of WWE vet and having nothing to show for it, its what most mid-carders, past, present and future are/should be pissed about


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Starbuck said:


> He needs to accept the fact that he isn't good enough and stop being a little bitch about it or learn how to talk on the mic and DO something about it. A change of attire wouldn't hurt either.


Disagree with this. 

1. Morrison IS good enough to main event.

2. He can't really get anywhere with the on/off booking he recieves. He gets really over with certain pushes, has some decent feuds, puts together some fantastic matches...and they stop his push out of the blue. Consistant booking can do wonders.

3. His attire is fine...in fact I preferred the old tights to the new trouser look he's got now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> Disagree with this.
> 
> 1. Morrison IS good enough to main event.


On this program.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

He needs to be in a company where you don't need to be a heel to get a main event push cause its certainly not the WWE.imo


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Morrison needs to be good on the mic to even be considered for a main event push in 
the WWE. Letting Melina go would also help him.


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Is Melina good on the mic? If she is, just have her be his manager, and voila, a new contender.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



MrWalsh said:


> He needs to be in a company where you don't need to be a heel to get a main event push cause its certainly not the WWE.imo


He also needs to be in a company that doesn't need mic skills, psychology and presence to get a main-event push


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I really don't understand the whole story about "Melina fucking all around the locker room" and shit like that i know she like to bitch backstage like Maria Kanellis said in some video shoots whatever 

It remind me of Batista's book when he talked about Melina/John Morrison and i quote "He (Hennigan) knew everything from day one. From the day we started talking That was one of the things that a lot of people didn't realize and didn't bother to ask. Melina and John weren't together anymore. He was always aware of what was going on, and she was very honest with him. They split up and moved apart, and we started dating each other. She still considers him her best friend in the world. But he always knew exactly what was going on."

So when i read something like " Vince don't push Morrison cause he didn't kick Batista'ass back in the day" it just put a smile on my face


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



MrWalsh said:


> So wait people wanted Morrison to kick Batista's ass for dating his old girlfriend?
> LOL I swear the more the IWC talks about wrestler's personal lives the more it reflects how bitter and insecure they themselves are.


Pretty much this.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



> TheRealMorrison:
> 
> Raw in Bridgeport today- Lookout @HEELZiggler... I got a mean punch, a furious kick, and a cold shoulder!


loled


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> Disagree with this.
> 
> 1. Morrison IS good enough to main event.
> 
> ...


Well of course you disagree lol. But I stand by what I said. He isn't good enough and is never going to make it imo.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Amazing how insensitive Morrison is being on twitter. Can't believe he's acting like a kid who got told no to ice cream.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

This dumbass needs to shut the fuck up before he digs himself a hole he can't get out of.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Lol I actually looked at JoMo's twitter account to see if he was being a prick but this made me laugh hard!



> John Morrison
> @TheRealMorrison John Morrison
> @findevan: at the THQ All Stars Challenge you're going down faster than LayCool a WM after party! #Allstars


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Target 02 said:


> Amazing how insensitive Morrison is being on twitter. Can't believe he's acting like a kid who got told no to ice cream.


If Trish Stratus is allowed to talk about Morrison, I hardly think him making a few comments is him being insensitive. Is he not allowed to comment upon recent happenings?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> If Trish Stratus is allowed to talk about Morrison, I hardly think him making a few comments is him being insensitive. Is he not allowed to comment upon recent happenings?


Trish was asked about it. Morrison isn't being asked about anything.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



SummerLove said:


> Trish was asked about it. Morrison isn't being asked about anything.


So he's not allowed to express an opinion or mention anything that's been going on?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> So he's not allowed to express an opinion or mention anything that's been going on?


He is, but he doesn't need to sound like a child doing so.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

lol good for morrison, troll the iwc on something that doesnt mean shit




lmao acting like a child? please.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



SummerLove said:


> He is, but he doesn't need to sound like a child doing so.


Why does he sound like a child? He mentioned having a cold shoulder, since the reports were sayig he was giving her the cold shoulder...whilst promiting RAW on his twitter.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

I don't think JM will get fired, but I will not be surprised to see him being pushed down the card (hopefully to Hornswoggle level)


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



NJ88 said:


> So he's not allowed to express an opinion or mention anything that's been going on?


Except he isn't expressing an opinion, he's taking pot shots at how Trish felt she was treated at Wrestlemania by him.

He isn't coming out and saying "This is what happened from my point of view and this is why I did it. He's just making fun of Trish because she felt she got the cold shoulder from him.


----------



## keie (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

haha funny. The guy is damn'd if he does and damn'd if he doesn't.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Target 02 said:


> Amazing how insensitive Morrison is being on twitter.


Insensitive about what? You're acting as if someone has just died and JoMo is making jokes about it.

Anyway I found JoMo's twitter comment pretty funny.


----------



## GNasTyx (Feb 16, 2011)

*The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

How do you put R truth over JoMo its just stupid


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

it kinda defeats the spoiler warning when you say John isn't being pushed when he is in a big title opportunity tonight lol


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

How the hell does Ziggler lose to Truth? That's the big fucking question.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

inbeforeclosed 




Morrison sucks, thats why.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

Maybe if he wasn't an ass and burn his bridges he might get somewhere, everyone needs to network especially in a political environment like WWE.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

I fucking agree I wanted Ziggler to win but it should have been Ziggler or Morrison not R Truth WTF. AND ONCE AGAIN A PERFECT CHANCE FOR A HEEL TURN GONE BY THE WAY SIDE.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*



king of scotland said:


> inbeforeclosed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and R-truth is good, right?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

:lmao

It's pretty clear this is true now. Morrison has had the most build and backstory and would have made the most sense to make it into the triple threat with Cena and Miz, and I wouldn't be surprised if he was supposed to beat Miz for the title. ...and now he's been replaced with R-Truth. :lmao


----------



## RawIsWiz28 (Nov 10, 2009)

*WWE screwed themselves*

How awesome would have Miz v Morrison v Cena have been?
I think the promos and that suspense of former partners thing would've been excellent 
That backstage de-push stuff is stupid 
But also give Truth a break


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*



THE Assassin™ said:


> and R-truth is good, right?


off topic: you sig is cracking me up man LMAO


----------



## Kcired (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

I know this will probably sound like complaining but god damn why did Morrison not win this match!?

I mean I'm glad they're pushing R-Truth, but now is not his time.

Miz vs Morrison vs Cena would have been a pretty awesome match.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

So that was his punishment, by jobbing to R-Truth and Truth take his spot at ER.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*

Morrison screwed Morrison.


----------



## Harlem9019 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*



codyj123_321 said:


> How the hell does Ziggler lose to Truth? That's the big fucking question.


The same reason on how the hell Vicky pinned Morrison. lol....also Ziggler and R-Truth are both pretty good in the ring so...yeah it seemed evenly matched up to me. 

The difference is that Ziggler has the heel machine Vickie by his side.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



P.Smith said:


> Insensitive about what? You're acting as if someone has just died and JoMo is making jokes about it.
> 
> Anyway I found JoMo's twitter comment pretty funny.


I thought it was pretty unfunny. Is that because I'm jealous of his abs? 

Anyways see you in TNA Johb Morrison.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*



RawIsWiz28 said:


> How awesome would have Miz v Morrison v Cena have been?
> I think *the promos* and that suspense of former partners thing would've been excellent
> That backstage de-push stuff is stupid
> But also give Truth a break


wat.

R-Truth at least can cut a promo, something Morrison could never do.

I agree though, Morrison is obviously being punished. He has far more backstory and build up than Truth did to get into a title match with Miz.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*



codyj123_321 said:


> How the hell does Ziggler lose to Truth? That's the big fucking question.


cause he is nothing more then a mid-carder like R-Truth?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

Yeah, he fucked up _big time_. He'd probably be pinning The Miz in a rivalry angle at a PPV for the title. Now I have to see R Truth wrestle AND Miz as champ for another month. :cuss:


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*

I'm of the impression Trips pissed off Vince sometime around 2009. So now that he knows Trips will eventually get the company he's doing everything he can to ruin it before Trips gets a chance. Either that or Jeff Hardy wrote a heroine induced 6 month arc for RAW. But I'm going with Vince screwing Trips.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*

R-truth is just there to take the fall.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



dan_marino said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's pretty clear this is true now. Morrison has had the most build and backstory and would have made the most sense to make it into the triple threat with Cena and Miz, and I wouldn't be surprised if he was supposed to beat Miz for the title. ...and now he's been replaced with R-Truth. :lmao


Ahh, good ol' WWE/Vinnie Mac policies. As much as the product evolves, somethings'll never change.

Guess that's JoMo deserved. :no:

Stratus taking his skanky GF spot at Mania...
Screw that, the Zoe Keepa isgonna take your a Extreme Rules. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

You know what, if it gets the Morrison marks heated then maybe R-Truth won't be so bad. Guess he's going to give Truth the cold shoulder too.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*



dan_marino said:


> wat.
> 
> *R-Truth at least can cut a promo, something Morrison could never do.*
> 
> I agree though, Morrison is obviously being punished. He has far more backstory and build up than Truth did to get into a title match with Miz.


He's gonna wesle his fwend and Extweme Wules.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

Truth was actually the best option other than orton.
Morrison had his match...and lost and he also has political troubles on top of being a botchmaster, and
Ziggler quite frankly isn't over w/o Vickie. 
I'm happily surprised Truth is in this match even though we know he's just in it to take the fall so neither Miz or Cena gets damaged.


----------



## kazukek (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

Can you really blame them not putting Jomo in the match? I am a huge fan of his but what do you expect. If you want want to be at the top of the company you cant go around acting like he did.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

sigh, i guess i have to give up on jomo getting a push. false hope. he needs to be better smarter about how he conducts himself. he's gotta know the game that is played as far as backstage politics goes. maybe he just doesn't care and is too honest in a way. i thought his comment was kinda funny but apparently, it can be serious business.


----------



## Demoxx (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*

they better have something else, like the WHC, scheduled for Morrison


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*



W>C said:


> R-truth is just there to take the fall.


This. Obviously.

Sad because he has no business there at all. Surely they could have put either Punk/Orton or Ziggler/Morrison into fatal four way without pushing this idiot.


----------



## Outburstz (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*



jonoaries said:


> Truth was actually the best option other than orton.
> Morrison had his match...and lost and he also has political troubles on top of being a botchmaster, and
> Ziggler quite frankly isn't over w/o Vickie.
> I'm happily surprised Truth is in this match even though we know he's just in it to take the fall so neither Miz or Cena gets damaged.


Ziggler winning the championship with Vickie would be the perfect excuse to get rid of her. Because then he can be like "I don't need you any more get outta my face"

Ziggler or Morrison should have been in that match not R Truth .


----------



## drunkenbastard (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

did ya'll forget that vince hates morrison? thats why! 

or else he wouldnt put r-truth over morrison HAHAHAHAH BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURN


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

If it's all true JoMo Fucked up


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*



TMPRKO said:


> I'm of the impression Trips pissed off Vince sometime around 2009. So now that he knows Trips will eventually get the company he's doing everything he can to ruin it before Trips gets a chance. Either that or Jeff Hardy wrote a heroine induced 6 month arc for RAW. But I'm going with Vince screwing Trips.


Surely he would have started drilling it into the ground before then lol?


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*

fpalm

Trish once again leaving a path of destruction.


----------



## Kingstund101 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*

Jomo still has beef with Zigler.
soooooooooo

But why isn't anyone upset that we get another John Cena PPV main event.


----------



## natetendo83 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: WWE screwed themselves*

I'd say they did. The ending of RAW just solidified me NOT buying Extreme Rules. First of all fpalm @ the Tag match with King/JR vs Cole/Swagger and then R-Truth in a Triple Thread Match with Cena and Miz? 

I don't care what Morrison did, he should be in that match. It's EXTREME RULES after all and Morrison is a spot monkey so that should have been a no brainer, I don't care how much of a douche bag he was to Trish.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Backstage heat on Morrison & Melina*



Dylanlip said:


> fpalm
> 
> Trish once again leaving a path of destruction.


i'm not privy to the situation. once again? what happened before and is she really this sensitive? jomo was dumb the way he went about it but still.


----------



## A Double (Jan 26, 2010)

Fucking Morrison! Now we get to be annoyed by R-Truth every week because of his whinny ass! And Morrison being in that match would have been very good.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

Morrison better pray he's not a Christian


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

I like Morrison but I just don't see him making it to HBK-like status.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

18 different guys held the WWE Championship between 2000-2010. Before that it was 19 in the 90s. In this decade we're up to 5, Morrison might get to hold it one day. He's up there with RVD, Hardy, Big Show, JBL.

I can only imagine him as a MITB winner and cashing it in on an established heel, but there's so few to choose from.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Truth is only in the match to take the fall...or turn heel sometime during the match for...absolutely no reason. Morrison would have obviously made a lot more sense in this match but heck maybe they are punishing him for something so small. I guess he'll be in a match wtih Ziggler at Extreme Rules or something before getting drafted.

I can't believe we have to watch R-Truth in the main event though...*sigh*, really? He hasn't been on TV in months!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I like Trish..but you have your push taken away and a chance at a world title because your weren't friendly enough with her..the whole thing just seems like there has to be more to it then that..hmm..I wonder if he shat in her bag


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah b4 the Guantlet match occured I had the elminations played out in my head.

Once I saw Orton and Ziggler start I said, Ziggler is winning against Orton
due to some interference (from Vickie or Cm Punk).

Then would beat R-Truth NO PROBLEM 

Then to John Morrison and Morrison beats him clean.

Then its John Cena vs John Morrison. Morrison gets in a strong showing and comes 
close and loses due to Ziggler's inteference.

BOY WAS I WRONG lol. I was like where is this push for Truth coming from? Poor 
Morrison, he is one a roll right now and his push has seemingly been derailed 
due to that WM post match fiasco.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

So does this also make Morrison the Jannetty of the R-Truth/Morrison tag team?

Has anyone ever been a double Jannetty?


----------



## BourneLowKi (Feb 10, 2010)

el dandy said:


> So does this also make Morrison the Jannetty of the R-Truth/Morrison tag team?
> 
> Has anyone ever been a double Jannetty?


Well to be fair, he is the HBK of MNM


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Is it safe to presume R-Truth toke Morrison's place in the triple threat due to the backstage heat? Or no?


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't pretend to know about WWE backstage politics, but it would seem that Truth just got the rub that Morrison was supposed to get.

Morrison is a fucking idiot for this. He should've just did whatever Trish wanted...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> I can't believe we have to watch R-Truth in the main event though...*sigh*, really? He hasn't been on TV in months!


Blame Morrison. It's clear that Truth just got what was to be Morrison's push into the WWE Championship picture, even if it's just a big red herring anyway. Being unprofessional to Vince's golden girl who drew lots of money isn't "so small" to Vince! Morrison's Twitter defiance only makes him look worse. Calling Trish his enemy? What did she do to become his enemy?



el dandy said:


> So does this also make Morrison the Jannetty of the R-Truth/Morrison tag team?
> 
> Has anyone ever been a double Jannetty?


LMFAO.



IAmNotAJ said:


> Is it safe to presume R-Truth toke Morrison's place in the triple threat due to the backstage heat? Or no?


Yes, it is. 



Deshad C. said:


> I don't pretend to know about WWE backstage politics, but it would seem that Truth just got the rub that Morrison was supposed to get.
> 
> Morrison is a fucking idiot for this. He should've just did whatever Trish wanted...


It's like she said, apparently. Some guys just aren't smart. 

In the end, WWE will reward passion, perseverence and professionalism. Talent by itself won't get it done for them. If the Kavals and Morrisons want to shoot themselves in their feet, they'll continue to be released or languish about in the midcard while the Sheamuses and Mizes get pushed.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Edge gave him cold shoulder last night cause Morrison's fault he didn't gave Trish a WM hug, so he's an idiot not going 2 extreme rules for wwe title shot, Melina has something 2 do with this with her bitchy attitude


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Austin & DX said:


> Edge gave him cold shoulder last night cause Morrison's fault he didn't gave Trish a WM hug, so he's an idiot not going 2 extreme rules for wwe title shot, Melina has something 2 do with this with her bitchy attitude


WTF ? 

So Edge gave a lot of cold shoulder last night during the backstage moment...


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

This is just bad all around. Morrison spends another year in midcard-mainevent purgatory, and WWE gets no new faces. R-Truth hardly counts as a new face because its not like he'll ever get the WWE Championship. He is just being booked to be more credible so the HUGE gap between Cena and the rest of the faces on Raw won't seem so big.

I can imagine Morrison is kicking himself right now. I really hope this won't effect his chances of getting a world title reign in the future. Honestly though, its not like WWE can afford to be picky. They are severely lacking in terms of faces and in terms of superstars in total. They need to build and use who they can and not keep people down because of small things like this which is being blown way out of proportion by the looks of it.

I can see them making him wait another year or so before they push him again, just to see if he can be patient or some stupid reason like that. Apparently being loyal for like 8 years with only this one reported incident isn't enough to warrant a better status.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I sure hope you learn from this, Morrison.

No, that doesn't mean going to TNA. Be patient...


----------



## Acchan (Jan 11, 2011)

I think this is pretty light punishment. At least he’s still in title picture. Look at Sheamus. He’s completely out of it. So I say WWE just want to warn him.
It’s reminding me of Punk behavior to Undertaker in 2009. He lost the champ and buried by Rey for awhile but eventually back on top a year later.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

well , wwe is known for it's politics .. so when u fool around and rt some of the rock's comments on twitter like "if u dont have enemies , u dont have chracter" or making fun of vince's former golden girl , dont cross ur fingers for a championship


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lmao.. WWE is so stupid.. they gave R-Truth the Morisson's spot just because he didnt hug Trish at WM.. WWE is so pg.. they need to grow up.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

4hisdamnself said:


> WTF ?
> 
> So Edge gave a lot of cold shoulder last night during the backstage moment...


Yeh right, it's Morrison's fault not getting his wwe title shot at Extreme Rules, he screwed this up himself or blame on wwe writers as well.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Everyone here defending Morrison, if you were working at a company for a long time and you were ready for the promotion that was coming up would you do what JoMo did to Trish to a former and extremely successful employee of the company? Who is held in extremely high regard by all the people responsible for the decision of your promotion?

No you wouldn't. You'd do what you were asked, you kiss ass and you'd be their bitch if it meant you'd get that promotion.

It's Morrison's own stupid fault that he is where he is. If he wants to act in a way that is going to threaten his career success then that's his prerogative. But as a man in charge I would not be pushing someone forward in my company if they displayed that attitude. It's not wrestling, it's business in general.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

Evolution said:


> Everyone here defending Morrison, if you were working at a company for a long time and you were ready for the promotion that was coming up would you do what JoMo did to Trish to a former and extremely successful employee of the company? Who is held in extremely high regard by all the people responsible for the decision of your promotion?
> 
> No you wouldn't. You'd do what you were asked, you kiss ass and you'd be their bitch if it meant you'd get that promotion.
> 
> It's Morrison's own stupid fault that he is where he is. If he wants to act in a way that is going to threaten his career success then that's his prerogative. But as a man in charge I would not be pushing someone forward in my company if they displayed that attitude. It's not wrestling, it's business in general.


I defo agree with that, that's what Morrison should've hug Trish at WM but his attitude came negative so he's blown his shot at wwe title, R-Truth got his spot at Extreme Rules, just confirmed in UK it's on Sky Box Office again on May 1st


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: The WWE is pissin me off for not pushing JoMo(spoiler)*



THE Assassin™ said:


> and R-truth is good, right?


He's much better than that awful John Morrison. And I hate Truth.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Morrison did not hug Trish Stratus or he didnt liked the fact that Trish was his partener and not Melina.. alright.. But this definitely is not a HUUUGE Mistake he made, for what WWE has to bury him. Many co-workers dont like each other.. but they have to work together.. Morrison just did that.. Its not like he punched Trish.. or called her a skank.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Vince lost respect for Morrison when he allowed Batista to sleep with Melina while they were living together.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> Morrison did not hug Trish Stratus or he didnt liked the fact that Trish was his partener and not Melina.. alright.. But this definitely is not a HUUUGE Mistake he made, for what WWE has to bury him. Many co-workers dont like each other.. but they have to work together.. Morrison just did that.. Its not like he punched Trish.. or called her a skank.


Morrison is an idiot lost some respect on him now, I'd rather hug Trish myself if I was 2 wrestle in a match, everyone would do same here.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

WWE better really fucking convince us that R-Truth deserves to be in the main event and that this is all worth showing Morrison that he's in deep shit. If they waste this time just to have Truth get pinned at EXTREME RULES while not building up whatsoever during these 3 weeks I will be very pissed off at the WWE because that will truly show me they don't give a shit about what they are doing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

They'll build Truth up a bit for Extreme Rules but he's only there to eat the pin and after that he'll go back to jobbing to whoever they actually want to get behind. All they're trying to do is extend Miz/Cena for another month without those two having another one-on-one match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Could they at least have made it less obvious that they were spiting Morrison when they replaced him? I mean, R-Truth, THE FUCK?! Not that I hate or even dislike Truth, its just, he in no way belongs in this match. I would've gladly accepted Orton or someone else. Someone with a shred of credibility. Its one thing to punish a guy who did something stupid, fair enough. But to crutch your title match in the process? WWE is just as idiotic as Morrison is then.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> They'll build Truth up a bit for Extreme Rules but he's only there to eat the pin and after that he'll go back to jobbing to whoever they actually want to get behind. All they're trying to do is extend Miz/Cena for another month without those two having another one-on-one match.


What a waste that is going to be. It's like Jack Swagger all over again except worse. Swagger we atleast knew was an up and coming wrestler but was just rushed out of nowhere but R-Truth is an old 40 year old going nowhere jobber now in the MAIN EVENT.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Theyre finally pushing new talents and people complain because its not the one(s) they want.Figures.Morrison has nobody to blame but himself(well,his girlfriend too).


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Everyone here defending Morrison, if you were working at a company for a long time and you were ready for the promotion that was coming up would you do what JoMo did to Trish to a former and extremely successful employee of the company? Who is held in extremely high regard by all the people responsible for the decision of your promotion?
> 
> No you wouldn't. You'd do what you were asked, you kiss ass and you'd be their bitch if it meant you'd get that promotion.
> 
> It's Morrison's own stupid fault that he is where he is. If he wants to act in a way that is going to threaten his career success then that's his prerogative. But as a man in charge I would not be pushing someone forward in my company if they displayed that attitude. It's not wrestling, it's business in general.


You're right.

At first I wasn't all for R-Truth taking Morrison's spot but now I realized that anybody who would be a douchebag enough to give an respected future WWE HOF like Trish Stratus the cold shoulder only because of something stupid deserves to be punished. That's not a good thing to do and if he were to be let off the hook then it'd give him an good idea that he can do whatever the fuck he wants without paying his dues... Morrison should clean his act up pronto or else he's gonna end up like Carlito.

I've lost a lot of respect for John Morrison and it's clear that even his fellow colleagues have too, since Edge gave that jackass the cold shoulder as he was leaving.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Evolution said:


> Everyone here defending Morrison, if you were working at a company for a long time and you were ready for the promotion that was coming up would you do what JoMo did to Trish to a former and extremely successful employee of the company? Who is held in extremely high regard by all the people responsible for the decision of your promotion?
> 
> No you wouldn't. You'd do what you were asked, you kiss ass and you'd be their bitch if it meant you'd get that promotion.
> 
> It's Morrison's own stupid fault that he is where he is. If he wants to act in a way that is going to threaten his career success then that's his prerogative. But as a man in charge I would not be pushing someone forward in my company if they displayed that attitude. It's not wrestling, it's business in general.


Its bad business either way you try and rationalize it.
This is pretty stupid considering its not hurting Morrison at all to wait a little longer to get into the title picture its hurting the WWE by elevating a shitty jobber to the main event like hes actually credible when he came out of no where.

No one takes R-truth seriously, so while the boys in the back are thinking they are punishing Morrison for whatever reason they are only serving to hurt their product by okaying shit like this. The only thing worse then this would be to have Yoshi Tatsu or Ted dibiase in the main event. All things considered WWE has run itself into a hole where they have to have R-truth be the star for the next few weeks and considering his green bay blunders thats not a good thing.

Trish at the end of the day is a Diva, she has no drawing power outside of her sex appeal which has dwindled. Now how she comes off as someone who needs to be respected by any wrestler to the point that she feels she needs to give JOMO pointers when she herself hasn't been in the ring for a while and ends up derailing a main event storyline over her own ego shows at the end of the day shes going to come out looking like an idiot in all this.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

A Morrison de-push, in which he himself is the very reason for his downfall. I am a very happy Morrison H8R.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

If the WWE was really pissed about Morrison's behavior, why did he get the better of Dolph at Wrestlemania and then pin Dolph the next night on Raw? Trish stated he wasn't warm and welcoming to her from the beginning, why "reward" him right after the infraction but punish him later? Trish could have pinned Vickie on Raw and Dolph could have nailed JoMo with a sick move instead. Also if Melina is in hot water, why is she appearing on Superstars this week? *Spoiler* she doesn't take the pin/submission for her team either. 

Truth is obviously in the main event of Extreme Rules to take fall for either Cena or Miz to keep their feud going. Morrison and Ziggler haven't had their blow off match yet as it is and with the next PPV 3 weeks away this is the perfect time to have it. The thing with Trish probably didn't settle well with some people, but in the end, JoMo did what he needed to do: he made sure to showcase Snooki (the outside media draw) and kept his kayfabe heat with Ziggler. If Trish was having problems with him beforehand, why did she think a hug was going to go down well? Obviously someone isn't too smart at reading people and situations.

By the by, Melina wasn't mad because she herself wasn't in a match (although a multi-diva tag was originally scheduled it seems). She and other divas like Kelly and Nikki Bella were miffed that most of the current roster was snubbed, with Laycool and two women who aren't on the road getting automatic tickets to Mania when they bust their asses 52 weeks out of the year. And Trish didn't do anything for the Divas division. She put over no one and it seems like nothing is coming out of the Mania story. Besides, Trish was there to promote Tough Enough, Snooki was the main draw for that match. Once again, Morrison made sure Snooki got to take her bow.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

MrWalsh said:


> Its bad business either way you try and rationalize it.
> This is pretty stupid considering its not hurting Morrison at all to wait a little longer to get into the title picture its hurting the WWE by elevating a shitty jobber to the main event like hes actually credible when he came out of no where.
> 
> No one takes R-truth seriously, so while the boys in the back are thinking they are punishing Morrison for whatever reason they are only serving to hurt their product by okaying shit like this. The only thing worse then this would be to have Yoshi Tatsu or Ted dibiase in the main event. All things considered WWE has run itself into a hole where they have to have R-truth be the star for the next few weeks and considering his green bay blunders thats not a good thing.
> ...


Her sex appeal dwindled?
When.
Anyways, I agree with what some of the people are saying.
Respect. If a current superstar disrespects a another superstar that's been in the biz way longer,than he/she does deserve to be punished.
I really don't think the fans are being punished either with having R-Truth being a potential champion. If he's pushed enough he could become Cena status. 
I hope.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

daemonicwanderer said:


> If the WWE was really pissed about Morrison's behavior, why did he get the better of Dolph at Wrestlemania and then pin Dolph the next night on Raw? Trish stated he wasn't warm and welcoming to her from the beginning, why "reward" him right after the infraction but punish him later? Trish could have pinned Vickie on Raw and Dolph could have nailed JoMo with a sick move instead. *Also if Melina is in hot water, why is she appearing on Superstars this week?* *Spoiler* she doesn't take the pin/submission for her team either.
> 
> Truth is obviously in the main event of Extreme Rules to take fall for either Cena or Miz to keep their feud going. Morrison and Ziggler haven't had their blow off match yet as it is and with the next PPV 3 weeks away this is the perfect time to have it. The thing with Trish probably didn't settle well with some people, but in the end, JoMo did what he needed to do: he made sure to showcase Snooki (the outside media draw) and kept his kayfabe heat with Ziggler. If Trish was having problems with him beforehand, why did she think a hug was going to go down well? Obviously someone isn't too smart at reading people and situations.
> 
> By the by, Melina wasn't mad because she herself wasn't in a match (although a multi-diva tag was originally scheduled it seems). She and other divas like Kelly and Nikki Bella were miffed that most of the current roster was snubbed, with Laycool and two women who aren't on the road getting automatic tickets to Mania when they bust their asses 52 weeks out of the year. And Trish didn't do anything for the Divas division. She put over no one and it seems like nothing is coming out of the Mania story. Besides, Trish was there to promote Tough Enough, Snooki was the main draw for that match. Once again, Morrison made sure Snooki got to take her bow.


I think you just answered your own question,just sayin'.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> I think you just answered your own question,just sayin'.


Melina has been doing very well on Superstars (her and Gail outworkd Tyson and Bryan recently). The argument was more that they could have used Alicia Fox (who hasn't been on TV at all recently) instead. 

By the by, Trish hasn't been in the business longer than Morrison--Trish started in 2000 and left in 2006. Morrison got his contract in 2003-4... Morrison is better in the ring than Trish (and actually is getting over based on his ring work). Trish had no reason to be mad that Morrison shot down her ideas if they had anything to do with ringwork as that is his forte and he knows what he's doing.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Morrison's ring work is over rated,i'm still shocked the WWE hasn't made him change his finisher yet seeing how he botches it 96% percent of the time he uses it,then again they probably don't care enough to make him change it. Fact is Morrison snubbed a co worker who's well respected by the top guys & just about everyone in general.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Most of the Starship Pain botches can be attributed to incorrect positioning of the opponent. And I'm not saying JoMo should have snubbed Trish. I just doubt it is going to affect business for very long--he is over and they need over faces.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree with other divas left out for Wm27, this is creative shitty writers fault for not making proper divas match in 1st place. Trish is the draw for WrestleMania, I only liked few divas who actually CAN wrestle every week, I would bring bak women's title not boring ass divas title. 

Makes no sense with that stupid title anyway, also Morrison was Bischoff's apprentice as Johnny Nitro on RAW 2004. Morrison better stay or else he's gone, I'm not happy what that idiot did at WM27, Trish doesn't have a large ego, that's a fact. I know Billy Gunn doesn't like her, called her a bitch no idea why he hates her, superstars don't get along with divas sometimes but they have to in any match so that's what I'll do or else you're fired, what others think here?


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Honestly after seeing RAW this Monday, fuck Trish and fuck Vince. De-pushing someone because they gave you a cold shoulder? Sounds like someone is a gigantic, petty bitch. And VInce is at fault more than she is. Why listen to her just to fuck up your ME at ER. Why not at least let Orton or Ziggler or any other upper mid card win? Why Truth? He's terrible in every way.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> Its bad business either way you try and rationalize it.
> This is pretty stupid considering its not hurting Morrison at all to wait a little longer to get into the title picture its hurting the WWE by elevating a shitty jobber to the main event like hes actually credible when he came out of no where.
> 
> No one takes R-truth seriously, so while the boys in the back are thinking they are punishing Morrison for whatever reason they are only serving to hurt their product by okaying shit like this. The only thing worse then this would be to have Yoshi Tatsu or Ted dibiase in the main event. All things considered WWE has run itself into a hole where they have to have R-truth be the star for the next few weeks and considering his green bay blunders thats not a good thing.
> ...



Before I reply let me categorically say I have always supported Morisson in this forums & have found him deserving of a push.

When it comes to business depushing Morisson isnt bad business pushing Morisson is.Morisson has zero MIC skills & can never carry the business.

Truth's push has nothing to do with Morisson.Ziggler or Orton could easily got that spot.The fact is with the same push Truth will always be 10 times more over than Morisson is,even if Truth is horrible & Vince needs a TOP black superstar aroud the ME.ADD to that Vince was always very high on Truth.

Trish is not going to look like an idiot.She came in when Vince ASKED her too.She filled the spot,did her best & tried to chalk out ideas with Morisson to better the match.She did her best to help Snooki too.She did whatever she could for her age & only came in when Vince asked her too.Trish could hardly wrestle when she came in but improved by leaps & bounds to even MAIN-EVENT raw in a 1 on 1 DIVA MATCH.

PEOPLE in the business need to RESPECT FUTURE HOF's who have given their everything not DISRESPECT them.If you dont have respects for such people,you deserve to be thrown off.RESPECT IS VERY IMPORTANT


----------



## Guro of Sexy (Jun 30, 2010)

I wonder if the wrestlers play 'I have never' on the bus. For those who don't know, it's a drinking game where you take it in turns to say something you've never done and everyone who has takes a swig. Imagine how awkward it'd be when someone says 'I have never slammed Melina,' then half the bus, including Gail Kim, the Bellas and Michael Cole take a sip.

But yea, if they have an open-relationship, good on them. Monogamy is a silly christian idea. But open relationships have to be equal. Saying that, I'm not sure that could be equal when you compare how many birds'd wrap their legs round his back to how many lads'd knock off Melina.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Morrison is such a pussy.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I love how Trish doesn't deserve respect because she is a Diva. Fuckin' Morrison markboys.

To progress in this business, you have to at least show respect for the most respected vets. Trish Stratus is one of them. At least SHE had the respect to talk about how talented he is regardless of whatever happened. Morrison trying to act like a too-cool-for-school tool isn't going to do him any favours. You piss off the top guys (and girls) in this business, why the fuck should you be pushed? Nope, back to the bottom of the barrel for this fool for all I care. He can get a World Championship when he can respect those that paved the way.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

Morrison didn't go in the main event doesn't mean he is burried, FFS GO LEARN THE MEANING OF THE WORDS BEFORE YOU SAY THEM LIKE YOU KNOW WHAT THEY MEAN.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Trish Stratus is a LEGEND in the Diva division, she is a very well respected at WWE.

Would he do that to someone like The Undertaker? Hell no.

So don't do it to someone like Trish Stratus.

Bellend.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_JoMo is a ****_


----------



## Inhal (Apr 12, 2011)

I smell some de-push going on in vince's mind!!!!


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Mr.S said:


> Before I reply let me categorically say I have always supported Morisson in this forums & have found him deserving of a push.
> 
> When it comes to business depushing Morisson isnt bad business pushing Morisson is.*Morisson has zero MIC skills & can never carry the business.
> *
> ...


@ the bolded.
Morrison has pretty good mic skills, the fact that he has none is a myth. Check his last few promos, they were decent at worst. And Truth is never and has never been more over than Morrison. 

And Who cares if he disrespected Trish? That should have nothing to do with his push. For one thing, she is a diva legend, and did nothing for him and didn't pave anyway for him, and if he doesn't like her for w/e reason then so be it. No reason to de-push someone. Why not de-push Cena last year and 2 years ago for talking bad about Rock, the ultimate legend.



TankOfRate said:


> I love how Trish doesn't deserve respect because she is a Diva. Fuckin' Morrison markboys.
> 
> To progress in this business, you have to at least show respect for the most respected vets. Trish Stratus is one of them. At least SHE had the respect to talk about how talented he is regardless of whatever happened. Morrison trying to act like a too-cool-for-school tool isn't going to do him any favours. You piss off the top guys (and girls) in this business, why the fuck should you be pushed? Nope, back to the bottom of the barrel for this fool for all I care. He can get a World Championship when he can respect those that paved the way.


Trish deserves respect, but getting a cold shoulder shouldn't be grounds de-push someone. And why should he be pushed, because he's talented? Or because he's worked hard his whole life to be a wrestler? Because he's over? Fuck the legends if it means sacrificing new, actual good talent, respecting legends is nowhere near as important as actual talent.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

http://bambuser.com/channel/ValVenisENT/broadcast/1575053


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

For fuck's sake, all this thread is... is speculation. Shady reports, people assuming stuff, why is it even alive?


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

Morrison and Macho Man got paired on the WWE All Stars game as a fantasy match-up - it made me sick! I turned the ps3 off when they used the word 'charisma' to describe Morrison.
JoMo is a true waste of time, aside from ladder matches...


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Val Venis is such a badass mothafucka.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Melina was with Knox? wtf?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Who wasn't Melina with? lol


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

yea lol. but knox is so random


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Pareshx said:


> Morrison and Macho Man got paired on the WWE All Stars game as a fantasy match-up - it made me sick! I turned the ps3 off when they used the word 'charisma' to describe Morrison.
> JoMo is a true waste of time, aside from ladder matches...


JoMo has charisma. He's managed to get cheered heavily as a face and booed as a heel (without having a manager).


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

He doesn't get cheered because he has charisma. He get's cheered because he does cool SPOTZ.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

And his abz


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

True. I forgot to mention them becuz im totaly jeluz, right P.Smith?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Who the fuck is Val Venis? Oh yeah.........that guy
I swear Trish must have sucked off all the dudes back in the day to get them so pissed at Morrison.

Who the fuck talks shit on the internet like that? people with no lives that who
shame Val

Morrison>>>>>>>>Val Venis by a lot now


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dont be ridiculous, Trish only sucked off the penises that matter. Like Triple H and Vince

:side:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I guarantee more people know who Val Venis is than John Morrison. The man has more charisma and mic skills in his pinky finger than Morrison has shown in his entire WWE stint.

Why would she have to suck them off for them to realize he's a tool for disrespecting a legend in this business? What the fuck has John Morrison ever done?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

scrilla said:


> I guarantee more people know who Val Venis is than John Morrison. The man has more charisma and mic skills in his pinky finger than Morrison has shown in his entire WWE stint.
> 
> Why would she have to suck them off for them to realize he's a tool for disrespecting a legend in this business? What the fuck has John Morrison ever done?


LOL shes not a legend
No one will be talking about her now flat ass in 20 years like they do with Moolah and May young.
Morrison does Venis' gimmick better then him and he hardly gets mic time. what does that say about Morrison? yeah he obviously has more charisma then Val
Only an attitude era mark would think Venis was over like that when he was got buried in the right to censor stable and never recovered.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He did that one cool spot in the Rumble. 

If that doesnt make you a legend in this industry then i give up.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Trish Stratus at her height was more popular than Mae Young or Fabulous Moolah could ever hope to be. How does Morrison do Venis' gimmick better than Venis? Venis was a porn star and Morrison is supposed to be some Jim Morrison clone. Venis got over because he could talk a good game, Morrison is over because he does gymnastics in the wrestling ring. Pretty sure SPOTZ =/= Charisma


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol. Melina was a better wrestler than Trish was in 2005, and she's sure as hell a better wrestler than Trish in 2011. When Trish puts on match on the level of Melina's and Gail's a few weeks ago in that mixed tag with Bryan and Kidd, call me. 

And her lack of support by management in comparison to Trish has little to do with her wrestling ability and charisma and everything to do with the fact that unlike Trish, she didn't have the opportunity to wrestle for the WWE in the early 2000s. 

Whatever the case, it took me like two minutes to realise that was Val Venis. Shows how much of an impact he made tbh.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina better than Trish?? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Trish Stratus at her height was more popular than Mae Young or Fabulous Moolah could ever hope to be.


LOL only a true mark would say stupid stuff like this. Not even Lita is going to be remembered like Mae Young and Moolah. To put it in perspective Mae has be wrestling since the 50s and is still remembered now. Now just wait 40 more years and see if people still give a shit about Trish when she gets old.



scrilla said:


> How does Morrison do Venis' gimmick better than Venis? Venis was a porn star and Morrison is supposed to be some Jim Morrison clone. Venis got over because he could talk a good game, Morrison is over because he does gymnastics in the wrestling ring. Pretty sure SPOTZ =/= Charisma


Have you listened to a Val Venis promo? Even someone like Ken Shamrock owned him on the mic. Morrison has the sexy guy gimmick that Venis had and hes actually over and has technically sustained it longer then Venis. What happened to Val Venis I thought he could talk? Why isn't he still in the WWE like Edge and Mark Henry?

Your obviously overestimating his talent.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Morrison absolutely did not do the lady's man gimmick better than Val Venis. Thats absurd.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Melina better than Trish?? Don't make me laugh.


Face it, people prefer Trish because she's blonde and in their eyes prettier. Melina played a better bitch than Trish ever 2005-2007, and had all the potential in the world to be a better face, but didn't get the chance to shine. She's certainly a more skilled wrestler and a better athlete than Trish ever was.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> Dont be ridiculous, Trish only sucked off the penises that matter. Like Triple H and Vince
> 
> :side:


shes married


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol hair color has nothing to do with it son. I prefer brunettes to blondes any day of the week but that doesn't mean I'm gonna lie and pretend like Melina has ever not been boring. The only thing Melina was good at was getting in the ring and botching the shit out of stuff. Melina is trash and Trish is a legend. It's just that simple.

Just look at the quote in your sig. Mick Foley and Bret Hart praised Melina, what do those guys both have in common? Destroyed brains. Plus they are dirty old men probably looking for a quickie from the lockerroom cum dumpster.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Face it, people prefer Trish because she's blonde and in their eyes prettier. Melina played a better bitch than Trish ever 2005-2007, and had all the potential in the world to be a better face, but didn't get the chance to shine. She's certainly a more skilled wrestler and a better athlete than Trish ever was.


lita is better than both.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn lita was hot. She almost made believe the hardy boys could wrestle.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm so glad that Jomo has fucked up his push. Now I don't have to worry about him main eventing for another few years (if at all)


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> lol hair color has nothing to do with it son. I prefer brunettes to blondes any day of the week but that doesn't mean I'm gonna lie and pretend like Melina has ever not been boring. The only thing Melina was good at was getting in the ring and botching the shit out of stuff. Melina is trash and Trish is a legend. It's just that simple.
> 
> Just look at the quote in your sig. Mick Foley and Bret Hart praised Melina, what do those guys both have in common? Destroyed brains. Plus they are dirty old men probably looking for a quickie from the lockerroom cum dumpster.


Given that she's been able to gain more popularity (whether face or heel) than a ton of the males on the roster despite managemtn clearly not making an effort shows that she resonates with people. Idc if you don't give a fuck, because that post kind proves how much your opinion is worth (how about getting a proper life and stop living through wrestling gossip? Just a thought).

I'm proud to be a fan of Melina, and I doubt there are many other wrestlers who make the kind of effort she does to remain true to themselves and to connect with and appreciate the support of their fans and roots. 

I won't get into your Foley/Bret comment, because it just makes you look incredibly sad tbh.


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Given that she's been able to gain more popularity (whether face or heel) than a ton of the males on the roster despite managemtn clearly not making an effort shows that she resonates with people. Idc if you don't give a fuck, because that post kind proves how much your opinion is worth (how about getting a proper life and stop living through wrestling gossip? Just a thought).
> 
> I'm proud to be a fan of Melina, and I doubt there are many other wrestlers who make the kind of effort she does to remain true to themselves and to connect with and appreciate the support of their fans and roots.
> 
> I won't get into your Foley/Bret comment, because it just makes you look incredibly sad tbh.


Nobody cares about Melina. I forgot she was even on the roster until this incident happened.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Melina is a whore. How is cheating on your boyfriend being true?


----------



## axl626 (May 11, 2010)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Face it, people prefer Trish because she's blonde and in their eyes prettier. Melina played a better bitch than Trish ever 2005-2007, and had all the potential in the world to be a better face, but didn't get the chance to shine. She's certainly a more skilled wrestler and a better athlete than Trish ever was.


You live up to your name good sir.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Melina is a whore. How is cheating on your boyfriend being true?


You don't know her. I know you like to think that you live backstage with the wrestlers, but you don't. As a fan, I judge Melina based on how she handles herself (both in the ring and in interviews and the like) and based on what people who have actually MET her say, and the accounts are overwhelmingly positive. I'm not going to pretend to know what her personal life is like, because I don't, but I can say that she never fails to impress me. I think she's inspirational, and I know plenty of other people agree with me. It's a shame she has weirdos on the internet acting like they know her inside and out and calling her 'whore' and 'slut' and w/e else, but hey, I'm sure she deals with it.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok well plenty of wrestlers who have met her and been backstage with her have said that she cheated on Morrison multiple times. Given that they actually worked with her, I'd like to take their opinion of her over yours.

I also go by how much she's entertained me and besides doing the splits getting in the ring she hasn't done much other than put me to sleep.

If you get inspired by cheating whores then that's your business I guess, but I think that makes you more of a weirdo than me for critcizing her.


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> You don't know her. I know you like to think that you live backstage with the wrestlers, but you don't. As a fan, I judge Melina based on how she handles herself (both in the ring and in interviews and the like) and based on what people who have actually MET her say, and the accounts are overwhelmingly positive. I'm not going to pretend to know what her personal life is like, because I don't, but I can say that she never fails to impress me. I think she's inspirational, and I know plenty of other people agree with me. It's a shame she has weirdos on the internet acting like they know her inside and out and calling her 'whore' and 'slut' and w/e else, but hey, I'm sure she deals with it.


What about people like Paul London and Val Venis who actually do know her? They have absolutely nothing good to say about her.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

^ Maria called her a whore and an egotistical bitch too.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Maria said they didn't get on. The report on that shoot was totally exaggerated, as confirmed by the woman who recorded it. Paul London and Val Venis? How about Foley, Bret, Morrison, Mercury, Trish, Mickie, Jillian, Shelly Martinez, Krissy Vaine, Allison Danger, Jim Ross, Lance Storm, Michelle McCool, The Miz and everyone else who has gone out of their way to praise her? How about the reports from fans? Plenty of people have reported re: meetings with Melina, and I've yet to see one that doesn't totally praise her. 

Or wait, let me guess; she's slept with all them too, right? Lol, give me a break.

And I still don't get why you're so keen to judge her by what supposedly goes on in her personal life? You don't know her, so why do you care so much? Is your life really that empty. You can dislike her as a performer all you like, but a lot of what you post is just totally depressing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Maria said they didn't get on. The report on that shoot was totally
> exaggerated, as confirmed by the woman who recorded it.


not really sure how that's exagerrated considering I've seen her say it in her shoot interview with KFCommentaries. Maria said she liked her at first, but then she turned out to be a big bitch and whore before she left the company.



> Paul London and Val Venis?


guys known as straight shooters.



> How about Foley, Bret,


brain damage lol



> Morrison,


he let's the woman cheat on him do you really expect me to trust his judgement.




> Mercury,


she got him over



> Trish,


lolwut? Trish is speaking out on her bitchness now



> Mickie, Jillian, Shelly Martinez, Krissy Vaine, Allison Danger, Jim Ross, Lance Storm, Michelle McCool, The Miz and everyone else who has gone out of their way to praise her?


haven't seen these reports.



> How about the reports from fans? Plenty of people have reported re: meetings with Melina, and I've yet to see one that doesn't totally praise her.


doesn't make her better than Trish or change the fact that she's a boring whore.



> Or wait, let me guess; she's slept with all them too, right? Lol, give me a break.


i wouldn't put it passed her.




> And I still don't get why you're so keen to judge her by what supposedly goes on in her personal life? You don't know her, so why do you care so much?


i just think she's a slut that's all. why does it matter what i think of her to you? you don't know her so why do you care so much?



> Is your life really that empty.


says the guy clinging to defend her.



> You can dislike her as a performer all you like, but a lot of what you ost is just totally depressing.


depressing for you because you clearly can't swallow the truth that Melina isn't the greatest thing ever. keep praising the boring whore though if that's really the kind of stuff that inspires you.


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

Melina is a terrible performer who didn't belong within 100 miles of the Georgia Dome on April 3rd


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

*Question on the hating JoMo thing*

For him being a supposed coward and then a petty child over his girlfriend getting shafted. See what I did? Let's move on. First and foremost, he should NOT have shouldered Trish because the divas were displeased. We ALL agree that was utterly foolish and may be the nail in his coffin. 

Since this story has come up, people have been repeatedly bringing up the past with Batista and I have this to say; who is to say that JoMo has been mister monogamy? I mean, funny thing about girls and boys who sleep with alot of people...the ones who sleep with the most, say the least. And I would be hard pressed to believe that a number of divas have not taken note of his appearance and apparent athleticism. I hate to be a rumor pot, but who is to say that he and melina just don't see it the way that most (apparently all of you) see it. 1 man, 1 woman. Or 1 man, many women who only sleep with him to prove just how manly you are. What....does...that....have to do with what happens on film?

Who knows.....maybe he shouldered trish because he just got out of an orgy and agreed to. Ah well, one could hope. 

Sidenote, tired of Jomo being SO flippy. He used to be more vicious. Ah well, *pity pity* I rambled...

tl:dr; Who CARES Jomo let Melina bang bang dave? Hell, Jomo OWNS melina and tells her what she can and cannot do? Not to mention what history and factors are there that we are just ignoring to call jomo a pussy?


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

Scrilla, after that post, I formally nominate you for Broski of the Week


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*

The guy is pussy whipped


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> not really sure how that's exagerrated considering I've seen her say it in her shoot interview with KFCommentaries. Maria said she liked her at first, but then she turned out to be a big bitch and whore before she left the company.


Whatever. One woman doesn't nullify the praise of countless others.


> guys known as straight shooters.


London said he liked her in his initial shoot and was stoned and drunk in his second. And don't get me started on that Venis video...


> brain damage lol


Oh, right, yeah. Great argument there. God forbid they praise someone you dislike.


> he let's the woman cheat on him do you really expect me to trust his judgement.


He's praised her for years, regardless of whether they've been togehter or apart.


> she got him over


I thought she was useless?


> lolwut? Trish is speaking out on her bitchness now


No she isn't. Since this whole situation surfaced Trish hasn't mentioned Melina once. Her 'involvement' was fabricated by the internet.


> haven't seen these reports.


Convenient.


> doesn't make her better than Trish or change the fact that she's a boring whore.


A boring whore who you seem rather keen to discuss. Then again, I doubt you have anything better to do tbh.


> i wouldn't put it passed her.


Naturally. 


> i just think she's a slut that's all. why does it matter what i think of her to you? you don't know her so why do you care so much?


I'm a fan, so naturally I'm going to defend her. People are inclined to support their favourites, believe it or not. The issue isn't that I'm discussing this, because I admit that I care about her. The funny thing here is that you claim you don't, and yet you were debating her before I even entered the picture. 


> depressing for you because you clearly can't swallow the truth that Melina isn't the greatest thing ever. keep praising the boring whore though if that's really the kind of stuff that inspires you.


No, depressing because people who live through internet gossip and try to make judgement on the sex lives of people they dont know is just that: depressing.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Well now....I feel like I need to have my thread deleted and put the post in here....


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*

Once your own boss calls you a pussy it don't matter what anyone else thinks.


----------



## cab12345 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*

If JoMo is given any breaks in WWE we may have to wait a while to see it after the latest news.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*

If a bitch is fucking another guy and you're jeapordizing your career to stick up for her then you're a pussy whooped ****** with no balls. It's that simple.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*

He's a talented, attractive guy tarnishing his potential for a far less talented and kinda weird looking partner who cheats on him with less talented and attractive men. Guy must have a few screws loose tbh.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Just look at the quote in your sig. *Mick Foley and Bret Hart* praised Melina, what do those guys both have in common? Destroyed brains. Plus they are dirty old men probably looking for a quickie from the lockerroom cum dumpster.


I don't give a flying duck about Melina or Trish or Morrison, but show some respect when talking about two of the greatest wrestlers ever.

I think you'll find Foley and Bret are still two of the most intelligent people among the industry. Especially Mick who still writes bestsellers and is active in political campaigning.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I respect Foley and Bret plenty, but to pretend they are all there in the head is FOOLISH. You can't have a stroke and that many concussions and be considered reliable.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, Bret wrote a pretty darn great book for someone whose brain is apparently destroyed. I don't really get what he sees in Melina but he's still a very intelligent guy.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*



scrilla said:


> If a bitch is fucking another guy and you're jeapordizing your career to stick up for her then you're a pussy whooped ****** with no balls. It's that simple.


K, clearly there's no point in arguing with you. Good luck with being a total loser and all, mhm?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Melina would hold meetings with the girls to warn them not to flirt with whatever guy she was screwing at the time. If that doesn't tell you that she's a nutcase used condom, I don't know what will.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*



laugh-out-loud said:


> K, clearly there's no point in arguing with you. Good luck with being a total loser and all, mhm?


Yeah because disagreeing with letting your girlfriend/spouse/significant other cheat on you makes you a loser right? I think it's the other way around bucko. But continue to praise cheating conniving whorse and use them as inspiration because that's totally admirable.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> He's a talented, attractive guy tarnishing his potential for a far less talented and kinda weird looking partner who cheats on him with less talented and attractive men. Guy must have a few screws loose tbh.


I will concur that point. We are a broken type.


Amber B said:


> Melina would hold meetings with the girls to warn them not to flirt with whatever guy she was screwing at the time. If that doesn't tell you that she's a nutcase used condom, I don't know what will.


How is that not....just BEGGING them to DO it?


Superboy-Prime said:


> I've lost a lot of respect for John Morrison and it's clear that even his fellow colleagues have too, since Edge gave that jackass the cold shoulder as he was leaving.


Edge ignored Zack Ryder too. And he was an Edgehead. Your point is so biasly invalid it's funny.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Melina would hold meetings with the girls to warn them not to flirt with whatever guy she was screwing at the time. If that doesn't tell you that she's a nutcase used condom, I don't know what will.


Says Maria. No offense to the girl, but in the same interview she bitches about Kelly Kelly flirting with Punk after the two of them had broken up. Pot calling kettle black or what?

Still think it's stupid that this thread has gotten into Melina's personal life when nobody reliable has even brought her up with regards to this story since it surfaced, but no matter.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Nobody reliable? You just dismiss reliable sources because you are a blind Melina mark.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

*Re: Question on the hating JoMo thing*



scrilla said:


> Yeah because disagreeing with letting your girlfriend/spouse/significant other cheat on you makes you a loser right? I think it's the other way around bucko. But continue to praise cheating conniving whorse and use them as inspiration because that's totally admirable.


No, because all your posts consist of the same sad, hateful crap. Melina can sleep with whoever she wants. I respect her for her abilities and the way she handles herself publically, thanks. What she gets up to privately is her own business, and anyone who judges her based on what two embittered wrestlers and a couple of dirtsheets have reported needs to deal with some stuff. Goodnight.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Nobody reliable? You just dismiss reliable sources because you are a blind Melina mark.


Kk, so tell me, who are these reliable sources? The dirtsheet quoted in the OP? Because thus far that's the only thing people are basing her involvement on.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

She can sleep whoever she wants, but that makes her a whore. If you act like a whore then you get treated like one. Deal with it.

Reliable sources:
Trish
Maria
London and Kendrick
Val Venis


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Again, Trish hasn't mentioned her once, so I have no idea what you're pulling that one from. Your ass, maybe? Trish has mentioned Melina in the past, yeah. And guess what? She's given her nothing but praise.

I'm pretty sure Maria and Londrick haven't once referenced this Trish/Morrison situation. And Venis himself said that he was basing what he said off of what people had been asking him.

So no, no reliable sources have stated that Melina had anything to do with this incident. That is what this topic is about, right?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow,has anyone noticed how pathetic most Morrison marks are when something happens to their ab'd up hero? They'll say the most ignorant shit ever to protect the guy & talk shit about the person(s) involved in his de-push. It's really sad,not to go off subject,but some Orton marks dthe same thing as well.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Trish spoke on Morrison giving her the cold shoulder which is basically legitimizing the story. I wasn't aware you meant reliable sources on this story. I thought it was about Melina being a bitch in general.

Anyway Val Venis and Trish still have more credibility than you or I so I'll take it as legit.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Perhaps you should actually try to read what you're replying to in future. 

So basically, nobody has stated that Melina had anything to do with this whole situation, so 53 pages in and we can still say that her involvement here is based on pure speculation. Thanks.


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you holding out hope that Melina will read this and come find you? After all, if she is willing to have sex with Mike Knox she is probably willing to let JOMO watch while you two go at it.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Being a gay male, I'd rather have sex with her boyfriend. Nice try tho. Just deal with the fact that people respect her for her passion and talent and stop trying to be smart and/or funny, cause neither works for you.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh he's gay, figures.

MELINA IS FABULOUS AND FIERCE!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

And if ever there was a post to close this argument on, I'm pretty sure that's the one. Well done, you've just about made valid everything I've said about you.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Why because you like a slut because shes FIERCE?


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

laugh-out-loud : Melina :: Chris Crocker : Britney Spears
Leave Melina alone!


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Being a gay male, I'd rather have sex with her boyfriend. Nice try tho. Just deal with the fact that people respect her for her passion and talent and stop trying to be smart and/or funny, cause neither works for you.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Victor_J said:


> Wow,has anyone noticed how pathetic most Morrison marks are when something happens to their ab'd up hero? They'll say the most ignorant shit ever to protect the guy & talk shit about the person(s) involved in his de-push. It's really sad,not to go off subject,but some Orton marks dthe same thing as well.


Um, Miz marks do it for Morrison, Cena marks do it for Cena etc. Any strong mark goes out of his way for his favorite wreslter


scrilla said:


> I guarantee more people know who Val Venis is than John Morrison. The man has more charisma and mic skills in his pinky finger than Morrison has shown in his entire WWE stint.
> 
> Why would she have to suck them off for them to realize he's a tool for disrespecting a legend in this business? *What the fuck has John Morrison ever done?*


He's done more than Val Venis has. 


scrilla said:


> Ok well plenty of wrestlers who have met her and been backstage with her have said that she cheated on Morrison multiple times. Given that they actually worked with her, I'd like to take their opinion of her over yours.
> 
> I also go by how much she's entertained me and besides doing the splits getting in the ring she hasn't done much other than put me to sleep.
> 
> If you get inspired by cheating whores then that's your business I guess, but I think that makes you more of a weirdo than me for critcizing her.


Melina is a whore no doubt. So is 90% of the divas in the locker room. If you're willing to publicly do what divas have had to do 10-15 years you're obviously a slut. 



Agmaster said:


> I will concur that point. We are a broken type.
> 
> How is that not....just BEGGING them to DO it?
> 
> ...


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

Outkazt2k9 said:


>


Sucky song. The best gay icon is Dolly Parton.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

JonathanCoachman said:


> laugh-out-loud : Melina :: Chris Crocker : Britney Spears
> Leave Melina alone!


:hmm:


How fucking dare anyone out there make fun of Melina after all she has been through!

She lost her aunt, she went through a divorce. She had two fuckin kids.

Her boyfriend turned out to be a user pussy, a cheater, and now she's going through a custody battle. All you people care about is….. readers and making money off of her.

SHE’S A HUMAN! (ah! ooh!) What you don’t realize is that Melina is making you all this money and all you do is write a bunch of crap about her.

She hasn’t performed in the ring in years. Her theme song is called “give me more” for a reason because all you people want is MORE! MORE-MORE, MORE: MORE!.

LEAVE HER ALONE! You are lucky she even performed for you BASTARDS!
LEAVE MELINA ALONE!…..Please.

Santino Marella talked about professionalism and said if Melina was a professional she would’ve pulled it off no matter what.

Speaking of professionalism, when is it professional to publicly bash someone who is going through a hard time.

Leave Melina Alone Please…. !
Leave Melina Perez alone!…right now!….I mean it.!

Anyone that has a problem with her you deal with me, because she is not well right now.

LEAVE HER ALONE!


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

I don't get the C.C. comparison. Are all the overzealous Morrison/Miz/Cena/Orton fans comparable as well? Or is this purely on the basis that I'm gay and your last argument totally failed so you need some other stance to take? I really can't be bothered anymore though. Melina is awesome. Morrison's attitude to all of this is funny. Val Venis has never been relevant. G'night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Says Maria. No offense to the girl, but in the same interview she bitches about Kelly Kelly flirting with Punk after the two of them had broken up. Pot calling kettle black or what?
> 
> Still think it's stupid that this thread has gotten into Melina's personal life when nobody reliable has even brought her up with regards to this story since it surfaced, but no matter.



Kelly Kelly is a loose goose as well. What's your point? Maria's point about Melina was how can she call a meeting about the other girls not touching her men when everyone has been her man. 

There's nothing wrong with being a whore. Why so defensive?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Honestly, I used to be a fan of Morrison, but the last few months I've been really struggling. He put on a great performance in Elimination Chamber, but besides that, I question his motivation. It's like when you watch him, he's missing something. 

He's staler than the main eventers. He just doesn't improve.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Kel
> 
> There's nothing wrong with being a whore. Why so defensive?


Because Melina Perez is FIERCE and INSPIRES many.


----------



## JonathanCoachman (Mar 8, 2011)

Nightmare_SE said:


> :hmm:
> 
> 
> How fucking dare anyone out there make fun of Melina after all she has been through!
> ...


LOL...Good work


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I mean scrilla is basically saying that Val Venis and Londrick are credible people when both of their stories are bullshit.
Mike Knox .........that shit is so false I can't even take Sean Morley seriously anymore. Hes an idiot who probably fucked trish back in the day and is trying to get in another BJ.

The people talking shit about Melina fail to compare to the people praising her. I mean if Melina is a slut thats her personal life but I'm not about to believe some drunk morons ranting on the internet about people they haven't seen in years.

If we start judging wrestlers personal lives then lets start at the top and trash Cena for cheating on his wife like we do with Bret. Lets trash Trish for being a bitch to Victoria and calling her untalented.
Its pointless and childish but if we have to drudge up BS reports and shoots then lets have a go at everyone and not just people we like to hate on.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

So Londrick made up that Batista fucked Melina?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Just watched Venis's interview there. :lmao Buried lol. "I'm not even going to say fricking anymore. Melina, you're a fucking ho!" :lmao 

This thing just gets better and better. I think JoMo needs to burst into Vince's office and slap the taste out of his mouth one day. Either that or do something incredibly brave and manly to prove that he does in fact have balls lol. All I keep hearing is that Morrison has no balls. He's losing face here and fast.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Londrick were never the first people to come out and say that happened now were they. Batista said they hooked up in his book so wow it wasn't like they were revealing new info or anything. It was already out there that she was in a relationship with Batista.

Now if your talking about Melina cheating on Jomo with Batista then yeah that came from them first and its the same BS that Sean Morley is piping up about in that video word for word. Like I said neither of them are credible and Val Venis is an ignorant moron who took up for jeff hardy after victory road. Why are we listening to morons? because they say things we like once in a while?
nah not good enough.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> Mike Knox .........that shit is so false I can't even take Sean Morley seriously anymore. Hes an idiot who probably fucked trish back in the day and is trying to get in another BJ.


But how do you know that it is false?


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Notice btw this RAW Edge didn't mind, shake hands with Morrision. Morrison pats his back and Edge didn't even mind looking back.


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

kenjiharima said:


> Notice btw this RAW Edge didn't mind, shake hands with Morrision. Morrison pats his back and Edge didn't even mind looking back.


Probably because nobody respects Jomo in the locker room.


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

scrilla said:


> I respect Foley and Bret plenty, but to pretend they are all there in the head is FOOLISH. You can't have a stroke and that many concussions and be considered reliable.


No, you're an idiot if you think they're not all there in the head.

Foley and Bret are considered two of the most reliable authorities on the industry.

They are VERY reliable despite the trauma and injuries they've taken. And they don't praise someone unless they see genuine talent, and their eye for talent is almost unmatched.

Try reading their books, amazing stuff - written after the strokes and head trauma, there is zero credibility to your claim that they're brain dead or have damaged mental faculties. 

Don't make yourself look like more of an idiot. Just because they made comments you dont think are true about Melina doesn't make them brain dead, they know the subject matter a lot more than you ever will.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

MrWalsh said:


> Who the fuck is Val Venis? Oh yeah.........that guy
> I swear Trish must have sucked off all the dudes back in the day to get them so pissed at Morrison.
> 
> Who the fuck talks shit on the internet like that? people with no lives that who
> ...


Did it ever occur to you that maybe they simply respect Trish, A woman who never caused any problems and worked her ass off for this company.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Pervis said:


> No, you're an idiot if you think they're not all there in the head.
> 
> Foley and Bret are considered two of the most reliable authorities on the industry.
> 
> ...


You can keep relying on people with multiple concussions and severe head trauma. You can keep pretending they aren't batshit crazy son, but at the end of the day I'll form my own opinions.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

I've lost a lot of respect for Morrison. The Batista incident was new to me. If Mike Knox is not true they'll be other guys who have had her on Morrson's watch for Melina to have such a widely known reputation. I can fully believe Vince dislikes someone who gets walked all over and doesn't have the balls to step up or ditch her. 

In wrestling backstage, locker room clashes, how you carry yourself implicates your on screen persona. The stories of Jericho making a bitch out of Goldberg make you think of Chris as being credible character who can win in a real world fight. I'm not going to be able to stop thinking about how much a timid, non confrontational person Morrison really is when I watch him perform from now on.

Even it Morrison stood upto Batista and got destroyed you would admire him for having the bottle.the same I've heard Miz didn't take shit off JBL


----------



## Pervis (Dec 1, 2010)

scrilla said:


> You can keep relying on people with multiple concussions and severe head trauma. You can keep pretending they aren't batshit crazy son, but at the end of the day I'll form my own opinions.


Yeah, I'll do that. And you're opinions are yours to make, but when those clash with opinions formed by the likes of Foley and Bret, then to everyone other than you, it means jack and shit and jack just left town.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

scrilla said:


> You can keep relying on people with multiple concussions and severe head trauma. You can keep pretending they aren't batshit crazy son, but at the end of the day I'll form my own opinions.


To be fair, Foley had to have been crazy _while_ he was wrestling. He sure writes pretty damn eloquently for someone who should probably be dead.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

scrilla said:


> You can keep relying on people with multiple concussions and severe head trauma. You can keep pretending they aren't batshit crazy son, but at the end of the day I'll form my own opinions.


I don't care about this stupid Jomo debate at all, but you shut your mouth about Foley and Bret. Have you ever read Foley's books? FYI dumbass, concussions or not, there are many other things that can lead to batshit craziness. Foley is certainly there, so stop forming retarded "opinions" based on absolutely nothing and passing them off as fact. Go fuck yourself asswipe


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll bet money Melina or Morrison gets released by the end of the year. If it's Melina, Jay Lethal, it's your lucky day homie.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Trumpet Thief said:


> I don't care about this stupid Jomo debate at all, but you shut your mouth about Foley and Bret. Have you ever read Foley's books? FYI dumbass, concussions or not, there are many other things that can lead to batshit craziness. Foley is certainly there, so stop forming retarded "opinions" based on absolutely nothing and passing them off as fact. Go fuck yourself asswipe


My opinion is based on fact. Foley and Hart have both suffered a concussion more times than I've had a common cold. Foley is legitly a crazy motherfucker. I've enjoyed his books, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna take his or Bret's word as gospel. They both praise Melina and I think they've got some serious screws loose.

You can get mad and call me every name you want to, but that doesn't make your argument any stronger. You are clearly letting your emotions get the best of you.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That Venus video was fucking amazing:lmao

The black lighting in the video was perfect.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I still don't understand why people are getting to so heated over Melina being a possible yogurt dispenser. It's not that big of a deal.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

scrilla said:


> She can sleep whoever she wants, but that makes her a whore. If you act like a whore then you get treated like one. Deal with it.
> 
> Reliable sources:
> Trish
> ...


And to add to that, I remembered Candice and Melina had some personal issues stemming from some posts in their blogs that eventually got turned into a storyline, seems appropriate to add this one.



> "I had a lot of choice words for Melina. I am sick and tired of the B.S. I was so frustrated that the person who thinks she can walk all over everyone thinks that she is a true champion. I believe in working to get to the top. Melina took the easy way out. The lying, the cheating, backstabbing… Even the people she thinks like her – she treats like crap. I think Nitro lost his voice or maybe his b*lls!"


I guess we can assume that at one point, even Nitro hated Melina but didn't have the balls to say it.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

scrilla said:


> My opinion is based on fact. Foley and Hart have both suffered a concussion more times than I've had a common cold. Foley is legitly a crazy motherfucker. I've enjoyed his books, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna take his or Bret's word as gospel. They both praise Melina and I think they've got some serious screws loose.
> 
> You can get mad and call me every name you want to, but that doesn't make your argument any stronger. You are clearly letting your emotions get the best of you.


Regardless of however you feel about Melina, isn't it just better to say that they were wrong about her skill, rather than calling them "Batshit crazy?". I'm not taking their word as gospel, and I'd rather just comment on Foley, but just because he has an opinion (which I don't agree with either) that might be a little off doesn't mean that it throws his whole character out of it. So if they support her, I'm guessing you'd say that everyone who likes Melina is batshit crazy? IMO that's way too far to take it, and as the biggest Foley fan possible, you should know that his books, his involvement with political issues, and his charity work show that he has no room for being batshit crazy. Why don't you just say that he's wrong about Melina and leave it at that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

They are crazy though. You think Mick Foley isn't crazy? Really? Bret Hart has also said some crazy shit in the past. Yeah they both have damn good wrestling books, but again I'm not gonna take everything they say as gospel. It's that simple.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

M.S.I.I. said:


> I'll bet money Melina or Morrison gets released by the end of the year. If it's Melina, Jay Lethal, it's your lucky day homie.


I'd place money get gets released after the European tour with other possible cuts. At this point she gotten bad in the ring, they don't really have anything for her, she's completely insane and if she's a problem backstage why keep her when you can just get someone cheaper.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

nothing but a chump ass bitch who has zero nuts


----------



## Austinfan4life™ (Dec 29, 2004)

Morrison should of shut his yap...


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hahahahahaha. I just watched Val's shoot on Morrison and Melina.

Val, you are the man. Fuck both of them. That video is absolute gold and I agree 100% with every word. However, what was news to me was this Mike Knox business... That just makes the whole situation even better. 

Epic win Val...epic win.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Just saw the Valbowksi video as well. 

Just re-affirms what us marks already know. Melina loves Skittles and she also loves the cock.

What I wanna know is did Melina fuck Mike Knox or Mike Knox's beard? Perhaps it was a 3 way dance?


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Summary of what Val Venis said -


“I’ve always been really nice to Johnny and Melina. I’ve always been really nice to them. I don’t respect Johnny at all. And, you know, there are several reasons for that. And now, after snubbing Trish for supposedly taking Melina’s spot at WrestleMania. You know what? Screw it. The reality of the situation is Melina, it’s not your spot! It’s Vince McMahon’s spot and he’s going to put in that spot whoever will be doing the best for the company and it’s ain’t you, ah-ah! It’s Trish! You think you’re on the same level as Trish, Melina? Come on! All that respect I might have had for you, which honestly was just a little bit, is completely thrown out the freakin’ window now!

“The reality is, your boyfriend Morrison is nothing but a chump ass bitch who has zero nuts! Zero nuts! What is it? First it’s Mike Knox, then it’s Batista? And the whole time Morrison goes on like, “It’s not really happening. It’s just, she doesn’t really cheat on me.” You’re a freakin’ ho Melina! You know what, I’m not even going to say freakin’ anymore, you’re a fucking slut, period! And Morrison you wanna go out there, and Melina, and snub, my t-dot girl Trish? Come on!

“Melina, you’re not the same level as Trish. If you want that spot so much, why instead of taking it out on Trish and saying, “uhhh she took my spot,” why don’t you think, “Hmmm… Vince chose Trish for that spot. How can I better improve my charisma, my in-ring ability, my marketability. So that the next time Vince decides to choose someone for a certain spot, you’ll choose me.” It’s called competition. It’s called free market competition Melina. But no, you can’t handle that. You think you’re owed that spot, you ain’t owed nothing!

“And then Morrison, you’re going to walk around like Batista didn’t tag your girl? You’re going to walk around like Mike Knox didn’t tag your girl? By the way, how does Mike Knox taste? How does Batista taste? How does, God knows how many other guys she’s banged right under your nose. In fact, it wasn’t even under your nose! You just pretend it was under your nose! You know the whole time it was f*****g going on! God dang! So all and all, while you walk around snubbing Trish, a future Hall of Famer, you try and turn a ho into a house wife! Melina’s nothing more than a glorified ring rat. I have zero respect for you Morrison.

“And you know what? We’re going to run into each other at some point in time. I’ll walk right up to you with my chin stuck out and you either chin me, or beat it! But the reality is, you ain’t got the balls to chin me! Cause the reality is, Trish has proven time and time again, to the entire world for that matter, that she has way bigger balls than you’ll ever have.

“Keep trying to turn that ho into a house wife! F**k you Melina! F**k you Morrison! Trying to knock my t-dot girl Trish, who actually earned a spot! God dang!”


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't stand Venis but that was a great spaz out. :lmao


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Where is the video of this Val Venis shoot?


----------



## Lucasade (Feb 8, 2009)

I do like you Morrison, but seriously, harden the fuck up.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao loved that rant.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

Good ol' Val, sticking up for his fellow Torontonian. 

Before this all happened, I actually liked Morrison, and to a lesser extent, Melina. I don't anymore considering he's ball-less and sides with a giant bag of ho, over his career.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Alim said:


> Where is the video of this Val Venis shoot?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

So according to Val Venis, Melina fucked Mike Knox as well? What in the world is Melina thinking? She really is a hoe to be getting some from him. Damns, this whole situation is not looking any positive at all.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Val is a pretty solid verbal ass-kicker. Love the bit on the free market. The conversations between this guy and Kane...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Melina didn't fuck Mike Knox, that's just a myth.












She fucked the beard.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Being a gay male, I'd rather have sex with her boyfriend. Nice try tho. Just deal with the fact that people respect her for her passion and *talent* and stop trying to be smart and/or funny, cause neither works for you.


She has no talent.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't like Val but he's right bout Morrison & Melina. Trish is my fav diva since 2000, also liked Lita as well. People don't get along in WWE sometimes so get over it. I'm also huge Bret Hart mark so he can say whatever he wants so can Mick Foley, everyone has opinions.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Heh, found this on Youtube. Didn't feel like reading through the entire thread to see if someone else posted it but it does kinda look like Edge gave Morrison the cold shoulder while he was going for the side hug lol.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Heh, found this on Youtube. Didn't feel like reading through the entire thread to see if someone else posted it but it does kinda look like Edge gave Morrison the cold shoulder while he was going for the side hug lol.


TBH that didn't look intentional.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Virgil_85 said:


> TBH that didn't look intentional.


It didn't. He did the same thing to R-Truth in that video, and just about everybody else.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Amber B said:


>


That was really funny.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Virgil_85 said:


> TBH that didn't look intentional.



Maybe, maybe not. Just throwing out there. Trish is pretty well-loved and I'm sure Edge is among her friends if not at least a close associate. Morrison didn't even get acknowledged lol.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I don't care about this backstage stuff but the truth is that Morrison needs to step up his game big time if he wants to make it further. Melina too.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

At this point it doesn't even matter what the truth is, how many men Melina has fucked, or who gave the cold shoulder to who. All that matters is that Morrison is taking some heavy L's right now in the realm of smark public opinion.

And as we all know, that's the most important kind

If he keeps losing and ends up on superstars I guess we'll know the extent of how far his punishment, if any, will go. Maybe last week was enough.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Edge is a good friend of Trish. However, I'm not so sure he was ignoring Morrison, there were a lot of people around.

Morrison has made his point and needs to keep it shut now. Val's attack on Melina was excessive. Melina had split up from JoMo when she got with Batista (and allegedly Knox). Is she not allowed a sex life?


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

oh my...Mike Knox

So she really does fuck anything with a pulse.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Deshad C. said:


> At this point it doesn't even matter what the truth is, how many men Melina has fucked, or who gave the cold shoulder to who. All that matters is that Morrison is taking some heavy L's right now in the realm of smark public opinion.
> 
> And as we all know, that's the most important kind
> 
> If he keeps losing and ends up on superstars I guess we'll know the extent of how far his punishment, if any, will go. Maybe last week was enough.




Apparently it's not just the smarks who are giving him some heavy Ls.


----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

kiss the stick said:


> Morrison better pray he's not a Christian


do you mean Christian the wrestler or the religion


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

It's fair enough to talk about the Trish situation because something obviously happened. But people spending ages going on about some petty rumours about Melina, and Mike Knox, and Batista etc really do need to give it a rest. How is it any of their business what went on? It's incredible how what seems like a pretty small creative disagreement turns into a full blown Morrison and Melina bashing session brining up their sex life, cheating, Morrison being 'a pussy' or whatever. Geez, give it rest already.

Morrison will be fine, before this week there hasn't been anyone who's said anything bad about the guy but apparently now he's an 'asshole' and a 'pussy', he needs to 'grow some ball' etc. It's pretty pathetic.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like how Val addressed this promo-style.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Wow.... Val Venis is pretty sad and pathetic


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd like to offer my two cents on everyone laughing about Vince saying Morrison doesn't look like someone who could win a fight:

It's not whether or not they can take someone in a real fight, it's the APPEARANCE of being able to take someone in a fight. And before you say Miz, yeah, he doesn't really LOOK like he could beat you in a fight. But when that bell rings, he just kicks the SHIT out of the other guy. That's the difference between Miz and Morrison. Miz is actually trying to make it look like a fight, Morrison stands their like a dickweed and waits for his next chance to jump off of something.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm a massive Morrison fan but he's seeming more and more like a twat. There's no logical reason why Melina should have had Trish's spot, which means Jomo is just being a silly pussy whipped little bitch. I would bet money that the bigger he gets, the more that parasite melina will try to hijack his opinion to further her agenda, when in reality she is expendable. Unless I'm mistaken I think there was a similar situation occurring with The King and Miss Kitty?

McMahon should jump on any opportunity to fire Melina, and then make Jomo choose whether to leave in protest, or stop being a bitch and grab his career by the nuts and make himself a global sensation.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

So, according to Morrison haters, Londrick, and Val Venis, Melina has only fucked 3 guys they can name, Mike Knox(doubt it, and there's no confirmation), Batista, and Morrison himself. Now Batista says that Morrison and Melina split up when they went out, and I kinda doubt the mIke Knox thing and if it did happen, maybe that's why they broke up? SO only 3 confirmed guys, and somehow she's a slut? 

Now I don't particularly like Melina, but to deny her talent is foolish. Melina was one of the greatest heel divas when with MNM and even a while after. She was a pretty good Divas and Women's champion and had a 4 star match with Michelle McCool. Not to say she's better than Trish, but she can give her a run for her money, and tbh it seems like it would be a great match. IMO Melina is one of the better divas of all time, maybe top 5 for as long as I've been watching. That's just addressing the talentless claims.

BTW, How do we know why Morrison cold shouldered Trish? Maybe he didn't mean to at all, and had something on his mind? Maybe she did something to him or said something he didn't like? How can we assume that automatically it's because of Melina. And like I've said before, punishing him for not liking Trish is retarded. She deserves respect but not idol worship to where a slight disrespect gets you de-pushed. And lol at Morrison not being able to fight in real life, but Miz is champion. Vince is just stupid, crazy, and out of it, that's just the reality.

Honestly I'd say Morrison will win a fight before Miz, Ziggler, Rhodes, Del Rio, Mysterio, Sheamus, and Barrett off of appearances. Morrison looks like the guy who is very athletic, kicks alot and knows a good amount of Martial Arts tbh. 

Oh, and how in the hell would Val Venis know who Melina's fucked. Has he even been in the lockerroom in like 10 years? And why should I trust his word? And lol at some people saying he's more well known than Morrison, I seriously doubt it. And Morrison is better than him in every fucking category of wrestling and entertainment.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dark_Raiden said:


> BTW, How do we know why Morrison cold shouldered Trish? Maybe he didn't mean to at all, and had something on his mind? Maybe she did something to him or said something he didn't like? How can we assume that automatically it's because of Melina. And like I've said before, punishing him for not liking Trish is retarded. She deserves respect but not idol worship to where a slight disrespect gets you de-pushed. And lol at Morrison not being able to fight in real life, but Miz is champion. Vince is just stupid, crazy, and out of it, that's just the reality.


Basically I agree with this.

Everyone seems to be assuming that Morrison giving Trish the cold shoulder is automatically because of Melina...because that's what the dirt sheets reported. Has anyone actually confirmed this? No they haven't. It could be because of that, but nobody has any idea what really happened. You don't work for the WWE, so bashing Morrison based on a dirt sheet story is pretty pathetic to be honest.

Apparently people aren't allowed to disagree with Trish over anything, because apparently she's the biggest star the industry has ever seen...Trish Stratus is one of the greatest female wrestlers ever, but that doens't mean everyone has to pussyfood around her or hang on her every word. They had issues I'm sure but nobody knows what actually happened.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Dark_Raiden said:


> So, according to Morrison haters, Londrick, and Val Venis, Melina has only fucked 3 guys they can name, *Mike Knox(doubt it, and there's no confirmation)*, Batista, and Morrison himself. Now Batista says that Morrison and Melina split up when they went out, and I kinda doubt the mIke Knox thing and if it did happen, maybe that's why they broke up? SO only 3 confirmed guys, and somehow she's a slut?
> 
> Now I don't particularly like Melina, but to deny her talent is foolish. Melina was one of the greatest heel divas when with MNM and even a while after. She was a pretty good Divas and Women's champion and had a 4 star match with Michelle McCool. Not to say she's better than Trish, but she can give her a run for her money, and tbh it seems like it would be a great match. IMO Melina is one of the better divas of all time, maybe top 5 for as long as I've been watching. That's just addressing the talentless claims.
> 
> ...


It is confirmed...the boys backstage knew and Morrison wasn't MAN enough to do anything about it. That girl was scheming and fucking around on him just like Sunny was on Candido back the 90s and EVERYONE knew. Melina is a ho and Morrison is a weak sissy. That's just how it is.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> It is confirmed...the boys backstage knew and Morrison wasn't MAN enough to do anything about it. That girl was scheming and fucking around on him just like Sunny was on Candido back the 90s and EVERYONE knew. Melina is a ho and Morrison is a weak sissy. That's just how it is.


Because of course we know this as a fact...'the boys backstage' being Val Venis. The the other 'boys backstage' being London and Kendrick...even though Batista himself confirmed Morrison and Melina weren't together.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

val venis .... what an amazing shoot you may hate him but he is telling it how it is.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

bboy said:


> Morrison a bitch for letting Batista fuck Melina whilst they were together. Open relationship? That dude must be kinda fruity to let that happen, I bet he imagining Batista slamming melina and getting off on that shit.


Wait, so a guy in an open relationship "must be kinda fruity"? How do you figure, sports fan? My very good friend is in an open relationship with his wife, and he's as straight as they come. 



bboy said:


> He sounds like a fucking moron anyway, throwing away his career for a woman fpalm How pathetic is he?












An incredibly bright man, graduate of Georgetown, Oxford, and Yale, former Rhodes Scholar, et cetera et cetera. You don't have to be a "fucking moron" (your parlance) to let your relationships damage your career.



chronoxiong said:


> Looks like the push of Morrison will fade away if this report is true. He was on fire since the Royal Rumble too. How sad. Looks like he is the "Marty Jannety" of this generation.


For the love of God, people need to stop making this comparison. It's both stupid and inaccurate.



W>C said:


> I had my doubts about this being real but after reading x-pac's tweet, it makes things very interesting. Fucking drama.


At this point, X-Pac has about the same knowledge of WWE's inner workings as we do.



scrilla said:


> Only way Morrison gets on TMZ is if he comes out of the closet as the first ever openly gay active American pro wrestler.












Bi, but, you know, close enough. :side:


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Val Venis speaking the truth, albeit with lots of hostility lol. And to whoever said it doesn't matter if Morrison can't actually beat someone up in real life, he just needs to _seem_ like he can...that's the whole point, we can all tell that's the truth! The guy prances around (and I don't mean in a cocky way, ala HBK), and when he throws "punches" they're all side-armed like a girl would do. We can all tell the guy's got no testicles, and that's the problem.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> Basically I agree with this.
> 
> Everyone seems to be assuming that Morrison giving Trish the cold shoulder is automatically because of Melina...because that's what the dirt sheets reported. Has anyone actually confirmed this? No they haven't. It could be because of that, but nobody has any idea what really happened. You don't work for the WWE, so bashing Morrison based on a dirt sheet story is pretty pathetic to be honest.
> 
> Apparently people aren't allowed to disagree with Trish over anything, because apparently she's the biggest star the industry has ever seen...Trish Stratus is one of the greatest female wrestlers ever, but that doens't mean everyone has to pussyfood around her or hang on her every word. They had issues I'm sure but nobody knows what actually happened.


But there is a difference between not liking working with someone and just treating them with disgust. I'm sure there are plenty of people working together that don't like each other, but you at least are respectful to each other while you're working together. If Morrison didn't like the ideas Trish was coming up with, then instead of just ignoring her maybe he should have come up with a couple of his own or at least talk about it. Is punishing Morrison for ignoring Trish stupid? Yes, but in this line of work and all the politics involved you should steer clear of easy landmines to avoid.

And Melina may not be talentless, but in the last couple of years she has fallen off alot. But Melina and Morrison may be the perfect couple, because neither can hit their finishers correctly most of the time.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Heh, found this on Youtube. Didn't feel like reading through the entire thread to see if someone else posted it but it does kinda look like Edge gave Morrison the cold shoulder while he was going for the side hug lol.


Wow, that was amazing. The whole awkward side hug that Morrison went in for, and Edge just walked right by. Gotta love it.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey if they release Melina and Morrison they might as well release CM Punk and Del Rio as well right?
Lets get rid off all the new faces that have been getting a push.

I have to say I love the way everyone is reaching with everything.
Melina must be a whore 
I mean even Kelly Kelly and Beth Phoenix have slept with more company guys then her but she has to be the whore because Sean Morley said so right?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

M.S.I.I. said:


> I'll bet money Melina or Morrison gets released by the end of the year. If it's Melina, Jay Lethal, it's your lucky day homie.


Melina will definitely be released. Morrison isn't going anywhere unless he makes a punk move and leaves with her. With that being said, Morrison will probably leave too. lol.


----------



## Jackiz Kirey (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not surprised at this. Morrison failed THREE drug tests and he had like, what? 5 pushes? And they all failed? Wow... just wow...

John Morrison's in-ring skills are also OVERRATED. He doesn't impress me. All he does is oversell and he is slightly slow-paced. 

Oh my gosh, don't get me started with the mic skills. I think you guys know that it's bad.

I wouldn't care if Morrison gets fired. I really wouldn't. Morrison marks, be prepared for Morrison feeding (jobbing to) Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Morrison is nothing but an overrated spot monkey.Even at Mania he did 1 move and of course it was a high spot.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

MrWalsh said:


> Hey if they release Melina and Morrison they might as well release CM Punk and Del Rio as well right?
> Lets get rid off all the new faces that have been getting a push.
> 
> I have to say I love the way everyone is reaching with everything.
> ...


:lmao: wut? The last "push" Morrison got was the title match against Miz & nothing came of it,because he went to jobbing to Vickie G months later,and i can't even remember when the fuck was the last time i saw Melina on my tv,so what push are you refering to in regards to those two?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Jackiz Kirey said:


> I am not surprised at this. *Morrison failed THREE drug tests* and he had like, *what? 5 pushes? *And they all failed? Wow... just wow...
> *
> John Morrison's in-ring skills are also OVERRATED*. He doesn't impress me. All he does is oversell and he is slightly slow-paced.
> 
> ...


1. Say what! Morrison has failed ONE drug test.

2. Say what! Morrison's FIRRST proper main event style push came at the end of 2010 and he actually made the most of it, and succeeded with it.

3. No they aren't. He's in the top five ring workers in the company.

4. Nobody has any idea if Morrison is going to job out or not. He still got a stop in the opening of RAW and in the main event, doesn't matter if he didn't win.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MrWalsh said:


> Hey if they release Melina and Morrison they might as well release CM Punk and Del Rio as well right?
> Lets get rid off all the new faces that have been getting a push.


Right, because releasing two guys, one who's very talented and one who's INSANELY talented (Punk) and above everybody else in the entire company is totally the same thing as releasing a useless diva who botches every single move she's ever attempted, and a spineless pussy who has no self respect and lets his woman fuck anything with a pulse, a guy with no charisma whatsoever, a guy who's mic work is top 5 worst all time, a guy who's performed his finisher 1000 times and STILL doesn't know how to land it, and a guy who's barely gotten over in 6 goddamn years while being a top midcarder.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

> Between June 2006 and February 2007 he was prescribed somatropin, anastrozole, testosterone, stanozolol and chorionic gonadotropin, a hormone produced naturally during pregnancy. (HCG is taken by anabolic steroid users to stimulate the production of testosterone, which is suppressed as a result of steroid use.)


Hey, when The Big Valbowski said Morrison had "no goddamned balls" he might have been both figuratively and literally accurate. Thats a hell of a lot of gear.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> one who's INSANELY talented (Punk)


Just out of curiosity, what is so amazing about Punk? I'll admit, he's a good mic worker and is good in the ring, but he isn't GOD.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

They don't give him a lot of time or an entertaining guy to work with. Also, villains are only as good as the heroes and only as good as the writers allow them to be. Its a bit difficult to demonstrate talent when you have to lose 80 percent of your matches, never win clean, never win at PPVs (CM Punk hasn't won a PPV match in a full year's time), front ridiculously bad jobber stables and cower and cringe in fear to the people you are feuding with (Undertaker and Big Show).

CM Punk is quite good at the few things that are in his control, such as when he is given time in a match or a microphone.

I don't understand how Morrison could not have realized that the company is sports entertainment first and foremost, with speaking ability more valuable than wrestling ability. Shit, he's only been with OVW and this company for 7 or 8 years, you'd think he'd take some acting and character development coaching and classes or something.


----------



## Will of the D. (Nov 10, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> 1. Say what! Morrison has failed ONE drug test.
> 
> 2. Say what! Morrison's FIRRST proper main event style push came at the end of 2010 and he actually made the most of it, and succeeded with it.
> 
> ...


I disagree with the bit in bold, Morrison is great in the ring but I don't think he's one of the top 5. Top 10 most definitely.

The rest of your post I agree with.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

SPCDRI said:


> Hey, when The Big Valbowski said Morrison had "no goddamned balls" he might have been both figuratively and literally accurate. Thats a hell of a lot of gear.


Holy crap.
I hate to knock on Morrison so much I did say that he walks like he owns a vagina.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> 1. Say what! Morrison has failed ONE drug test.
> 
> 2. Say what! Morrison's FIRRST proper main event style push came at the end of 2010 and he actually made the most of it, and succeeded with it.
> 
> ...


That might be the most ridiculous comment I've heard lately. His in-ring work is hard to watch for me. Get rid of Starship Pain (which actually connects every other time) and his flips...and he's terrible. Actually watch his matches. First off, his pacing is terrible. Everything looks choreographed. Shawn Michaels has some high spots, but he had great in-ring psychology and pacing to go along with it. His selling is pretty laughable too. All of his moves look so weak. 

And even if he was decent in the ring, he'd be no where close to top 5 in the company. You have Sheamus, CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio, Cody Rhodes, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Christian, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger...come on now. If you include Triple H and Undertaker he's not even top 10. Morrison is no where near being a top 5 worker. It's about more than being a ballerina.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Hey, when The Big Valbowski said Morrison had "no goddamned balls" he might have been both figuratively and literally accurate. Thats a hell of a lot of gear.


Quoting wikipedia


> When exogenous AAS are put into the male body, natural negative-feedback loops cause the body to shut down its own production of testosterone via shutdown of the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis (HPGA). This causes testicular atrophy, among other things. hCG is commonly used during and after steroid cycles to maintain and restore testicular size as well as normal testosterone production.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NateTahGreat said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is so amazing about Punk? I'll admit, he's a good mic worker and is good in the ring, but he isn't GOD.


He's not GOD (even though with a full beard and long hair, he looks strikingly similar to him :side but he's a fantastic mic worker. Honestly, I don't like his ring work. Flawless execution of holds and moves, mind you, but I don't feel his matches are structured well. Either way, ring work is useless so that's not the point. His mic work is so ahead of anyone elses in the company's, he's hugely charismatic, he displays a huge aptitude for playing characters. Every time he talks, he enthralls people. That's why he's the only person in the company who the crowd chants for during his promos. (bar Rock, who is loved for his combination of charisma and absolutely stupid jokes) That's also why he's the only guy in the company who CANNOT be buried. He can lose and lose and lose and lose and lose and it will never affect his standing. A few bad losses would send a nobody like Cody Rhodes back to obscurity in a heartbeat, but CM Punk could lose to Yoshi Tatsu and rebound by winning the WWE Championship later that night and nobody would blink an eye, such was the same case with JBL and Chris Jericho. That's what talent does.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> That might be the most ridiculous comment I've heard lately. His in-ring work is hard to watch for me. Get rid of Starship Pain (which actually connects every other time) and his flips...and he's terrible. Actually watch his matches. First off, his pacing is terrible. Everything looks choreographed. Shawn Michaels has some high spots, but he had great in-ring psychology and pacing to go along with it. His selling is pretty laughable too. All of his moves look so weak.
> 
> And even if he was decent in the ring, he'd be no where close to top 5 in the company. You have Sheamus, CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio, Cody Rhodes, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Christian, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger...come on now. If you include Triple H and Undertaker he's not even top 10. Morrison is no where near being a top 5 worker. It's about more than being a ballerina.


I have watched many of his matches. He's had so many great (non gimmick) matches that anyone saying he isn't good in ring is a blind hater. I hate using that term but to deny his ability in ring is ridiculous. Heck in 2009 they basically made a Morrison DVD BECAUSE of his incredible TV matches all year. Watch his matches with Mysterio, Jericho, Edge (which is exceellent), Jeff Hardy, CM Punk, Tyson Kidd, Evan Bourne, Dolph Ziggler and Drew McIntyre and tell me he's shit. Just because right now he uses high spots doesn't mean he can't work. In a one on one in ring match, he's still one of the best.

Not to mention at the end of 2010 he and Sheamus went out and had one of the least spotty ladder matches I've ever seen and a match which would have been a MOTY candidiate if it wasn't for HBK/Undertaker. He then brought Miz to one of his best matches ever in the opening contest of 2011. Morrison has plenty of ring psychology, he plays a perfect face in the ring too and sells very well.

Top five in the WWE, in my opinion:

1. John Morrison
2. Dolph Ziggler
3. Daniel Bryan

Top three aren't in any particular order.

4. Jack Swagger
5. Sheamus

Alberto Del Rio has hardly shown anything in ring and isn't even in the discussion for the top five in the company. CM Punk, for all the praise he gets has never blew me away in ring, and his matches are usually solid - good. Randy Orton matches are more often than not rather boring. Christian is good but not as good as the others imo. So yeh, top five, in my top three.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO, Morrison above Bryan (and Ziggler for that matter, but especially Morrison...geez). Sheamus is horrible too, saying he's better than Christian is an insult.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NateTahGreat said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is so amazing about Punk? I'll admit, he's a good mic worker and is good in the ring, but he isn't GOD.


That's true. Ric Flair is GOD. lol


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> LMAO, Morrison above Bryan.


I didn't put Morrison ahead of Bryan, if you read, I put that the top three were in no specific order.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You clearly put Morrison on top for a reason, even if you say "no order".

Morrison isn't special. Bryan is nearly as good as Chris Benoit who's the absolute best ever.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You clearly put Morrison on top for a reason, even if you say "no order".
> 
> Morrison isn't special. Bryan is nearly as good as Chris Benoit who's the absolute best ever.


I put him at the top since this is a topic about Morrison and I was writing about him.

I obviously disagree...since I put him in my top three. I think he's a fantastic ring worker and one of the best in the company. People have different styles they like, and that's fine. I prefer the faster paced match with some nice moves/spots in them, there's nothing wrong with that. I like Bryan for a similar reason.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The guy has a good look and cut nice promos as a heel. I think the best characters are just grandiose extensions of the person himself. Morrison should play a spiteful, snubbing, aloof rockstar and in a funny twist, he ought to kayfabe dump Melina and try to steal valets and girlfriends.He doesn't necessarily need to come out and be a heel and do a bunch of evil things, but he does need some grit and bite to him.

Face Morrison, "You're a bully, Sheamus!" Morrison, Duck Billed Platypus Morrison ain't going anywhere.It doesn't matter how many good T.V. matches he has, or how many PPV spots his billed in.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> I put him at the top since this is a topic about Morrison and I was writing about him.
> 
> I obviously disagree...since I put him in my top three. I think he's a fantastic ring worker and one of the best in the company. People have different styles they like, and that's fine. I prefer the faster paced match with some nice moves/spots in them, there's nothing wrong with that. I like Bryan for a similar reason.


Or because he's your favourite wrestler. :side:

That's fine. You like that style. Having said that, talking about that style, Rey and Mistico are LEAGUES above Morrison.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Or because he's your favourite wrestler. :side:
> 
> That's fine. You like that style. Having said that, talking about that style, Rey and Mistico are LEAGUES above Morrison.


He is my favorite wrestler, but some of the time I like watching Bryan over him, some of the time I like watching Ziggler matches over him. I'm not saynig he's THE best. I'm saying my top three are interchangeable depending on what I want to watch or who's impressing me at the time. I usually put Morrison at the top at the moment since his run at the end of 2010 - start of 2011 impressed me. However Bryan hasn't been doing much in ring as of late. Ziggler also hasn't been able to show me much as of late.

I haven't seen miuuch of Mistico, and from what I have, he looks good but kind of botchy and a little bit mechanical at times. Rey is awesome, but not as good as he once was. In fact he might replace Sheamus on my list...Sheamus is good btw.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I hardly think this "heat" has much to do he whether or not Morrison was going to get pushed anyway. It's not like he was doing anything of note before this incident happened anyway. As much as I appreciate him as a wrestler...he's a pretty crappy entertainer. His move-set is to spotty, he has no screen presence, a dated gimmick, his attire is still reminiscent of a gay biker, and his mic skills are really under-developed..but that's another topic. And apparently he's unprofessional. Is this Trish incident being blown out of proportion? yes. But does it really make any sense to whine about your loose GF's lack of air and shun a highly respected performer when time when you're notorious for underachieving yourself? No.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't know that Evan Bourne wrestled as Matt Sydal for a long time in the indies. I know, silly noob me. After watching about 20 of his matches I say confidently that he's a better wrestler than Morrison.

Still, this company isn't so much about wrestling. Daniel Bryan might be the best wrestler in North America, if not the world right now, and he couldn't get on _*Wrestle*_mania in a title match. He wasn't put on *Wrestle*mania for one second, not even in a promo or backstage comedy bit, nothing.

Morrison should have taken the hints years ago and improved on the mic.


----------



## NateTahGreat (Dec 15, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> The guy has a good look and cut nice promos as a heel. I think the best characters are just grandiose extensions of the person himself. Morrison should play a spiteful, snubbing, aloof rockstar and in a funny twist, he ought to kayfabe dump Melina and try to steal valets and girlfriends.He doesn't necessarily need to come out and be a heel and do a bunch of evil things, but he does need some grit and bite to him.


I agree with making him basically a cocky, self-centered, ahole heel. (Mainly cause I liked him best when he was part of the Dirt Sheet Duo.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> Sheamus is good btw.


Nah, he can't wrestle. Really.

I don't know why you put him over Christian who's the second best worker in the company behind Bryan, but...whatever. Different opinions and all that crap. :side:


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

To sum up this thread: 

Melina and Morrison both have poor attitudes to match their poor skillsets. Also Melina and Morrison probably have the most relentless and deluded fanbase since Jeff Hardy.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Nah, he can't wrestle. Really.
> 
> I don't know why you put him over Christian who's the second best worker in the company behind Bryan, but...whatever. Different opinions and all that crap. :side:


I don't really _look forward_ to watching Christian wrestle for some reason. I enjoy his matches when I watch them, but nothing drives me to go out of my way to see them. Sheamus somehow does, his offense is great, he sells incredibly well (especially for smaller guys) and his matches entertain me. He was phenominal in all of his matches with Morrison, was great in matches with Bryan and Bourne too.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Obviously the word "wrestling" no longer means what it used to...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's because you've been conditioned into that type of thinking. Unless a guy is one of your absolute favourites, if that guy is irrelevant and not being pushed, you lose interest in them. Sheamus has unfortunately been kept at a level higher than what his poor wrestling and poor mic work warrants, so you maintain interest. It's an easy concept.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Christian is being pushed...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not what I meant. He's getting pushed NOW but he's only been getting that push for about a month. Even I have to be slightly re-conditioned into taking him seriously again and he's my second favourite performer in the company. It takes time.

Besides, is it even a real push? Once Del Rio wins the title at Extreme Rules, Christian will go back to being a jobber again like he always does.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That's because you've been conditioned into that type of thinking. Unless a guy is one of your absolute favourites, if that guy is irrelevant and not being pushed, you lose interest in them. Sheamus has unfortunately been kept at a level higher than what his poor wrestling and poor mic work warrants, so you maintain interest. It's an easy concept.


Or maybe, just maybe, people like myself and NJ88 actually like him and think he's a capable performer? More capable than some people give him credit for?

Nah...couldnt be that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I'd certainly hope not. I'd like to give you more credit than that.


----------



## ADR's Wink (Dec 30, 2010)

Hopefully Morrison's push is resumed. I want to see him feud with Miz.


----------



## Deshad C. (Jun 25, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well, I'd certainly hope not. I'd like to give you more credit than that.


Seriously, it amazes me how your level snobbery grows worse and worse every time I see you post.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

scrilla said:


> To sum up this thread:
> 
> Melina and Morrison both have poor attitudes to match their poor skillsets. Also Melina and Morrison probably have the most relentless and deluded fanbase since Jeff Hardy.


I would have to say...yes, that is very accurate.


----------



## Napoleon Bonaparte (Feb 19, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You clearly put Morrison on top for a reason, even if you say "no order".


That is the most stupid thing I have ever read.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

I dont really know if Pyro knows what a opinion is, at best he thinks that's the thing where people try to annoy him because they don't live by his Facts, which they seem to be, for him.


----------



## M.S.I.I. (Aug 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> I still don't understand why people are getting to so heated over Melina being a possible yogurt dispenser. It's not that big of a deal.


Melina's pretty awesome, even if she'll let a lacrosse team run a train on her.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Dave had so much fun with that bitch bouncing on him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Drop that bitch Johnny ! 






But in all seriousness he may truly be in love with her to stay focus with all the shit all over Melina since she was dating Batista after a break up... trying to have one relationship with people in this business must be hard and even more when you read all the dirt shit like " you're a pussy and you girl is a whore who fuck the whole locker room" 

i really don't wanna be in Morrison's shoes at this moment..


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow.

Venis was on fire at that video.

Mike Knox? REALLY? Really?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Dark_Raiden said:


> So, according to Morrison haters, Londrick, and Val Venis, Melina has only fucked 3 guys they can name, Mike Knox(doubt it, and there's no confirmation), Batista, and Morrison himself. Now Batista says that Morrison and Melina split up when they went out, and I kinda doubt the mIke Knox thing and if it did happen, maybe that's why they broke up? SO only 3 confirmed guys, and somehow she's a slut?
> 
> Now I don't particularly like Melina, but to deny her talent is foolish. Melina was one of the greatest heel divas when with MNM and even a while after. She was a pretty good Divas and Women's champion and had a 4 star match with Michelle McCool. Not to say she's better than Trish, but she can give her a run for her money, and tbh it seems like it would be a great match. IMO Melina is one of the better divas of all time, maybe top 5 for as long as I've been watching. That's just addressing the talentless claims.
> 
> ...


:lmao

He could beat ADR? A former MMA fighter and amateur wrestler? Wade Barrett, a former bareknuckle boxer? Dolph Ziggler, a former 3 time All-Mid-American Conference champion in amateur wrestling? They'd beat the shit out of Morrison. And if you want to go by appearance, Sheamus looks like he could snap Morrison like a twig.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Why in the world are people talking about Morrison legitimately beating up other wrestlers? This isn't the UFC, it's pro bloody wrestling.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

M.S.I.I. said:


> Melina's pretty awesome, even if she'll let a lacrosse team run a train on her.


A lacrosse team?










Is there anybody in WWE she hasn't fucked? Has she swoggled somebody's horn?


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> Why in the world are people talking about Morrison legitimately beating up other wrestlers? This isn't the UFC, it's pro bloody wrestling.


I would guess the poster I quoted brought it up over the reports about how Vince perceives Morrison as someone who couldn't win a real fight.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


>




Ah!! Val, you legend.

Then he plugs a website at the end.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

I remember a few years ago, I read a interview with CM Punk and he stated Melina also had a 3 week fling with Chavo. Word got out and they had a public verbal altercation with creative. Ever since then Chavo has been getting buried. I'll try and pull the interview though.

She and Mae Young also shared a hotel room, but take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Goldberg_Sir said:


> That might be the most ridiculous comment I've heard lately. His in-ring work is hard to watch for me. Get rid of Starship Pain (which actually connects every other time) and his flips...and he's terrible. Actually watch his matches. First off, his pacing is terrible. Everything looks choreographed. Shawn Michaels has some high spots, but he had great in-ring psychology and pacing to go along with it. His selling is pretty laughable too. All of his moves look so weak.
> 
> And even if he was decent in the ring, he'd be no where close to top 5 in the company. You have Sheamus, CM Punk, Alberto Del Rio, Cody Rhodes, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Christian, Dolph Ziggler, Jack Swagger...come on now. If you include Triple H and Undertaker he's not even top 10. Morrison is no where near being a top 5 worker. It's about more than being a ballerina.


So because he does flips, he's not a good wrestler? This isn't amaetur wrestling, it's the wwe.


His matches are a ton more exciting than daniel Bryan, Christian, Sheamus, Rhodes, Orton etc. Punk, Morrison, Ziggler, Del Rio are the best in the company and in a class of their own. Cena might deserve a spot there too


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

It seem most people in this thread want slow paced matches with only punches and kicks. Now spots can be bad when you pepper them all over the place. But can any of you honestly say that Morrison has a huge spot in every match? He usually saves them for the PPV imo.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Premeditated said:


> I remember a few years ago, I read a interview with CM Punk and he stated Melina also had a 3 week fling with Chavo. Word got out and they had a public verbal altercation with creative. Ever since then Chavo has been getting buried. I'll try and pull the interview though.
> 
> She and Mae Young also shared a hotel room, but take that with a grain of salt.


Yes, I remember that Punk interview re: Chavo/Melina. Rumor has it that she also had a fling with Carlito about a year before he was released. 

Okay, I think that's it for me and this thread. Feeling dirty.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, I remember that Punk interview re: Chavo/Melina. Rumor has it that she also had a fling with Carlito about a year before he was released.
> 
> Okay, I think that's it for me and this thread. Feeling dirty.


Damn man, she really is a ho.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Heh, found this on Youtube. Didn't feel like reading through the entire thread to see if someone else posted it but it does kinda look like Edge gave Morrison the cold shoulder while he was going for the side hug lol.


Best part wasn't shown when Orton laughs after Edge did it. 

Morrison's average and can be exciting when he actually hits his spots but he's not the greatest thing ever as some would have people believe.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

Damn, Morrissonned shares that girl. She's cheating on all of them.


----------



## __________________ (Apr 14, 2011)

John Morrison has balls, he would just let Melina put her career before him.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

How do you go from Batista to Chavo?

Talk about no standards.


----------



## Premeditated (Jan 15, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, I remember that Punk interview re: Chavo/Melina. Rumor has it that she also had a fling with *Carlito* about a year before he was released.
> 
> Okay, I think that's it for me and this thread. Feeling dirty.


I don't remember it being Carlito, I think you mean the other latino guy that use to leech off of Vicki Guerrero. Eric something. He got released a year and the half ago or less. But year the Chavo and Melina thing I definitely read from CM Punk.

didn't she also have a segment with Hornswoggle? 

naaaaahhh can't be possible.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> Yes, I remember that Punk interview re: Chavo/Melina. Rumor has it that she also had a fling with Carlito about a year before he was released.
> 
> Okay, I think that's it for me and this thread. Feeling dirty.


Yeah, Punk is the last person to say anything considering how many female wrestlers he's gone through. And he cheated himself once as well

At this point who cares. Ever since these backstage flings have been becoming more well known, Ive been saying that there is more DNA moving through the backstage than there is in a genetics lab.

The same people who have been blasting Melina have been saying Kelly, so she aint no saint either. And as far as being faithful, lets see who was less than so: Triple H, Kurt Angle, Edge, CM Punk, Lita, Dawn Marie, Melina and these are the ones that I remember off hand. Not alot of monogamy going on back stage.

As far as these two, from what Val said, Morrison might be a little obsessive towards Melina if he ignores the signs. If thats the case, we may be looking at another Matt Hardy. Then again, Melina could just be his beard too and does care what she does backstage. Given some of there behavior latley, this realtionship also looks kind of self distructive as well and it might be best for both if they did split up. But Im not a relationship expert. 

In the end, it don't matter. Right now its these 2, next it will be someone else. This is kind of expected when you are one the road most of your life and have little chance for a normal exsistance.

In closing this, because Morrison in this light reminds me of the character from The Room,








Your tearing me apart, Melina!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow, 67 pages of people gossiping about John Morrison and Melina's relationship. I think you guys care a little too much about this.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW, Val Venis ripped them to shreds.

I like Morrison in the ring but he is apparently a complete idiot outside of the ropes.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

TheLambOfDeth said:


> I hardly think this "heat" has much to do he whether or not Morrison was going to get pushed anyway. It's not like he was doing anything of note before this incident happened anyway. As much as I appreciate him as a wrestler...he's a pretty crappy entertainer. His move-set is to spotty, he has no screen presence, a dated gimmick, *his attire is still reminiscent of a gay biker*, and his mic skills are really under-developed..but that's another topic. And apparently he's unprofessional. Is this Trish incident being blown out of proportion? yes. But does it really make any sense to whine about your loose GF's lack of air and shun a highly respected performer when time when you're notorious for underachieving yourself? No.


Sure you're not confusing him for that old HBK guy?










THAT is a gay biker.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Nightmare_SE said:


> :lmao
> 
> He could beat ADR? A former MMA fighter and amateur wrestler? Wade Barrett, a former bareknuckle boxer? Dolph Ziggler, a former 3 time All-Mid-American Conference champion in amateur wrestling? They'd beat the shit out of Morrison. And if you want to go by appearance, Sheamus looks like he could snap Morrison like a twig.


Last I saw, ADR got KO'd immediately and pathetically, amateur wrestling does not = good at fighting, and Barrett being a bare knuckle boxer means nothing. Plus I said appearances, not real life feats. And imo Sheamus looks like a clown that can't fight for shit, which is why I said him.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Last I saw, ADR got KO'd immediately and pathetically, amateur wrestling does not = good at fighting, and Barrett being a bare knuckle boxer means nothing. Plus I said appearances, not real life feats. And imo Sheamus looks like a clown that can't fight for shit, which is why I said him.


Yeah ADR got KOed by one of the baddest men on the planet at the time, there's no shame in that, Morrison would of died against CroCop, besides ADR has over a dozen profressional MMA fights under his belt. Oh it doesn't now? I must of missed the memo on that since last I checked there are numerous elite mma fighters that come from amateur wrestling. It means everything when you're comparing a bareknuckle boxer to a freaking gynmast who allegedly has a reputation of not having any balls.

You can make fun of Sheamus' skin and redhair all you want, he's still 6'6 and 270 pounds of muscle, he's far more imitidating than the smaller Morrison.


I'll say this though, wasn't there a report a few years back that Morrison got into a fight with JBL, after he and Miz buried CM Punk while on commentary? This was back when Punk was ECW Champion.

Here we go:



> Source: PWInsider
> 
> A fight broke out backstage last night in Wichita, Kansas after Smackdown! was taped. After teh show was over, JBL gathered a number of WWE superstars together, including John Morrison, The Miz, MVP, CM Punk, and Matt Hardy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Yeah ADR got KOed by one of the baddest men on the planet at the time, there's no shame in that, Morrison would of died against CroCop, besides ADR has over a dozen profressional MMA fights under his belt. Oh it doesn't now? I must of missed the memo on that since last I checked there are numerous elite mma fighters that come from amateur wrestling. It means everything when you're comparing a bareknuckle boxer to a freaking gynmast who allegedly has a reputation of not having any balls.
> 
> You can make fun of Sheamus' skin and redhair all you want, he's still 6'6 and 270 pounds of muscle, he's far more imitidating than the smaller Morrison.
> 
> ...


meh, morrison haters will just say he's disrespecting legends or some other bs


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

LOL at Morrison being one of the "top five ring workers in the company". He's not even close.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Melina banged Mike Knox? Why is Morrison with this chick? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Mike Knox.

Honestly, if that's true, Morrison better jump ship to a lady whose legs aren't spread open 80% of the time... Think of your damn career.

Think Kelly Kelly. She's spread open only 70%! And that's because Melina is cock/vag-blocking her.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Fuck Morrison..bring this guy back


----------



## Prideisking (Feb 21, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> Fuck Morrison..bring this guy back


IM thinking Melina banged both of them as well.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

John Morrison needs to focus on John Morrison. I'm going to give Morrison the benefit of the doubt here. How do we know it wasn't Trish that said something to offend him? The bottom line is in that locker room you make a mistake with a guy higher than you and you are doomed for life. Ask Kofi Kingston.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> John Morrison needs to focus on John Morrison. I'm going to give Morrison the benefit of the doubt here. How do we know it wasn't Trish that said something to offend him? The bottom line is in that locker room you make a mistake with a guy higher than you and you are doomed for life. Ask Kofi Kingston.


Correct here. Nobody knows what went on with Trish, so it's stupid to assume or bash Morrison for something we know nothing about. Either way though, something obviously went down and at this stage Morrison does need to think about his carrer because he's as close as he ever got to making it big these past few months. Trish Stratus obviously isn't Randy Orton and I doubt that this does have much of an effect in the next couple of months but still. He needs to stay away from causing heat with others if he wants to make it big this year.

This is the first time apparently he's really had heat though, so it may just be a one time thing.


----------



## Austin & DX (Nov 27, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Correct here. Nobody knows what went on with Trish, so it's stupid to assume or bash Morrison for something we know nothing about. Either way though, something obviously went down and at this stage Morrison does need to think about his carrer because he's as close as he ever got to making it big these past few months. Trish Stratus obviously isn't Randy Orton and I doubt that this does have much of an effect in the next couple of months but still. He needs to stay away from causing heat with others if he wants to make it big this year.
> 
> This is the first time apparently he's really had heat though, so it may just be a one time thing.


I agree with that, no-one knows what happened betweemn Trish & Morrison so Morrison better stay in WWE or he'll get released, I think he owes Trish an apology after he didn't hug her at WM. So I think he didn't like this match in 1st place with Snooki involved, it was average diva match but HHH/Taker stole the show.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

No one knows? Trish painted a very clear picture and apparently Morrison doesn't have a DAMN THING to say to defend hinmself. That's why he's a nothing and Miz is on top of the whole fucking world right now.


----------



## Votan (Apr 13, 2011)

Is it really such a big deal that he didn't hug Trish or whatever. From what I can tell he didn't actually say or do anything to her. I think it's ridiculous to change plans regarding pushes for characters based on such a small backstage thing. Morrison still did his job at WM, it's not like he punched Trish or walked out. I don't like my coworker next door either, but I do my job and hey, my boss isn't demoting me for it. Novel concept.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> No one knows? Trish painted a very clear picture and apparently Morrison doesn't have a DAMN THING to say to defend hinmself. That's why he's a nothing and Miz is on top of the whole fucking world right now.


Trish said he gave her the cold shoulder...she didn't mention one single thing about why, so quit jumping to conclusions. Trish has had an interview about it, Morrison has not so of course he hasn't had much to say about it. 

Miz was on the 'top of the whole fucking world' way before this even came out so why that has anything to do with...anything, I don't know.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I honestly don't see why this topic is going 28 pages strong. 

Morrison ignored some c-star wrestling celebritiy (trish stratus) and people act like he disrespected Triple H or Cena. Trish Stratus, while still beeing the biggest female wrestling star of all time, still doesn't have such a huge standing in the wrestling business. The biggest female wrestling star of all time is equivalent to just another current upper midcarder as far as popularity goes, so JoMo and Melina showing the cold shoulder to trish is as if they were ignoring Dolph Ziggler or Kofi Kingston or the likes.

As last RAW indicated, Morrison is getting his push regardless if he is arrogant to upper midcarders or not as I mentioned. If Trish was really important, JoMo wouldn't continue his push. There's actually a higher chance of Stratus beeing dropped as TE teacher then Morrison beeing depushed speaking logically lol since she disrespected a current WWE wrestler with her interview while JoMo was just showing the cold shoulder to a trainer.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Did Trish actually said that it was because of Melina that Morrison gave her the cold shoulder?


----------



## Votan (Apr 13, 2011)

JoseBxNYC said:


> Did Trish actually said that it was because of Melina that Morrison gave her the cold shoulder?


No, that's fan speculation.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Trish said he gave her the cold shoulder...she didn't mention one single thing about why, so quit jumping to conclusions. Trish has had an interview about it, Morrison has not so of course he hasn't had much to say about it.
> 
> Miz was on the 'top of the whole fucking world' way before this even came out so why that has anything to do with...anything, I don't know.


If something went on, don't you think Morrison would have mentioned it on twitter, rather than a lame ass comment about how he is Trish's enemy or some shit?

Morrison has no one to blame for this except himself.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> If something went on, don't you think Morrison would have mentioned it on twitter, rather than a lame ass comment about how he is Trish's enemy or some shit?
> 
> Morrison has no one to blame for this except himself.


Trish didn't mention anything on her twitter but got an interview and mentioned it there. If Morrison got asked the question in an interview, maybe he would elaborate. Trish obviously didn't want to expand on why he gave her the cold shoulder either since nobody knows.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

NJ88 said:


> Trish didn't mention anything on her twitter but got an interview and mentioned it there. If Morrison got asked the question in an interview, maybe he would elaborate. Trish obviously didn't want to expand on why he gave her the cold shoulder either since nobody knows.


That's a load of crap. If there is more to the story then we are being told, then why wouldn't Morrison look to defend himself, rather than being dragged through the mud?

If he has enough time to say she is his enemy, then there is enough time to say, "everything isn't as straightforward as you are led to believe" or some shit.

At the end of the day, you're just looking for any little excuse for him, because you go nuts for him. Had this had happened to someone like Santino, you would have probably said Santino is wrong.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

Joel said:


> If something went on, don't you think Morrison would have mentioned it on twitter, rather than a lame ass comment about how he is Trish's enemy or some shit?
> 
> Morrison has no one to blame for this except himself.


See, that's my problem. People go on about this topic as if Trish Stratus is an authority figure while she's Morrisons equal at best.

In reality, JoMo has a high status like her. How many people can honestly say that a diva legend is bigger then an upper midcarder? If I remember correctly, Trish only mainevented RAW once and never a PPV. 

JoMo mainevented several RAWs and SDs and is on his way maineventing PPVs sometime in the future. Basically, JoMo has more input if Trish is staying in WWE then Trish has if JoMo is staying in WWE. Nobody needs Trish in 2011, but on the other hand people care about Morrison. This is where it comes down to it. While Trish will be gaining a few 5 figure checks for training TE guys, JoMo will be having another high five digit pay while getting pushed to the top eventually.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> That's a load of crap. If there is more to the story then we are being told, then why wouldn't Morrison look to defend himself, rather than being dragged through the mud?


He's only being 'dragged through the mud' by random internet dirt sheets and internet fans who want to bury the guy as soon as they have the chance. Maybe he really doesn't care much? All he did was make a few twitter comments which seemed like more of a joke than anything else.



> At the end of the day, you're just looking for any little excuse for him, because you go nuts for him. Had this had happened to someone like Santino, you would have probably said Santino is wrong.


If it was Santino or someone, I wouldn't make the effort to take any notice but obviously if I'm a fan of the guy I'll notice. I'm not making excuses for him, because I don't know anything. I'm saying that people on here are wrong to crucify the guy over things they know nothing about, jumping to conclusions, bashing him for no reason just because there's a hint he might have been in the wrong. Maybe he was in the wrong, maybe it was about Melina, maybe it wasn't, who the hell knows. I'm defending him because if it was about Melina, it's not the massive deal people are making out in the slightest. 

If it was for that reason, he would have been in the wrong and should have acted differently but it's not the end of the world. It's not like he took a shit in someones bag. They had a disagreement. People need to chill out and stop blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## laugh-out-loud (Nov 29, 2009)

RealMelina:
"In Dublin.Such a beautiful day.Listening2 TI-Live Your Life. There R hateful people trying 2hurt others 2make themselves feel better. People... Just live Ur life. Enjoy today peeps and love the people who are there for you to the fullest."

Glad she took the high road. She could have bitten back, but evidently she's better than that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Goatlord said:


> See, that's my problem. People go on about this topic as if Trish Stratus is an authority figure while she's Morrisons equal at best.


It doesn't matter about how you, I and other people on this forum see it. It matters how Vince and the writers see it. We'll have to wait and see what happens. But I think it's fair to say that he would have been in the WWE title match at Extreme Rules had this not happened.

I honestly don't give a shit. I just think it's lame when I see desperate comments of "maybe Trish did something".



NJ88 said:


> He's only being 'dragged through the mud' by random internet dirt sheets and internet fans who want to bury the guy as soon as they have the chance. Maybe he really doesn't care much? All he did was make a few twitter comments which seemed like more of a joke than anything else.


I'm sorry, but if someone is ready to speak about me and not tell the whole story, then I'm going to defend myself. I'm not going to sit down, making lame comments.

It just sounds like desperation from the Morrison fans. "Oh please don't bash my favourite superstar, we don't know the full story". Yeah, whatever. He's had enough time to say what he needed to say, and he chose to say Trish is his enemy.



NJ88 said:


> If it was Santino or someone, I wouldn't make the effort to take any notice but obviously if I'm a fan of the guy I'll notice. I'm not making excuses for him, because I don't know anything. I'm saying that people on here are wrong to crucify the guy over things they know nothing about, jumping to conclusions, bashing him for no reason just because there's a hint he might have been in the wrong. Maybe he was in the wrong, maybe it was about Melina, maybe it wasn't, who the hell knows. I'm defending him because if it was about Melina, it's not the massive deal people are making out in the slightest.


It's not a "hint" that he was in the wrong. Trish has said what has happened. Morrison said nothing to rubbish her claims. R-Truth was given the PPV title match, in a time when he has barely been seen and while Morrison has been the #1 upper midcard face.

Hell, even Sean Waltman said he was being unprofessional. This is a guy who has fucked up so many times, yet he takes issue with someone else's behaviour.

Again, it just sounds like desperation from Morrison fans. He was wrong. Why is it so hard to admit?

Is it worthy of people crucifying him? Probably not. But this is a forum. Members entitled to post whatever they want as long as it is within the guidelines/rules. A lot of people don't like Morrison. So maybe this whole situation gives them another reason to bash him.

But you know, whatever. We'll see what happens with him in the coming weeks.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Goatlord said:


> See, that's my problem. People go on about this topic as if Trish Stratus is an authority figure while she's Morrisons equal at best.
> 
> In reality, JoMo has a high status like her. How many people can honestly say that a diva legend is bigger then an upper midcarder? If I remember correctly, Trish only mainevented RAW once and never a PPV.
> 
> JoMo mainevented several RAWs and SDs and is on his way maineventing PPVs sometime in the future. Basically, JoMo has more input if Trish is staying in WWE then Trish has if JoMo is staying in WWE. Nobody needs Trish in 2011, but on the other hand people care about Morrison. This is where it comes down to it. While Trish will be gaining a few 5 figure checks for training TE guys, JoMo will be having another high five digit pay while getting pushed to the top eventually.


Trish is bigger and more important than Morrison ever will be.


----------



## Votan (Apr 13, 2011)

Sean Waltman needs to keep his mouth shut about this kind of thing. You see it as "if somebody as bad as Waltman thinks he's doing something wrong.." while I see it as "Waltman screwed up so many times, how can he even think he can talk about anybody else."


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Goatlord said:


> I honestly don't see why this topic is going 28 pages strong.
> 
> Morrison ignored some c-star wrestling celebritiy (trish stratus) and people act like he disrespected Triple H or Cena. Trish Stratus, while still beeing the biggest female wrestling star of all time, still doesn't have such a huge standing in the wrestling business. The biggest female wrestling star of all time is equivalent to just another current upper midcarder as far as popularity goes, so JoMo and Melina showing the cold shoulder to trish is as if they were ignoring Dolph Ziggler or Kofi Kingston or the likes.
> 
> As last RAW indicated, Morrison is getting his push regardless if he is arrogant to upper midcarders or not as I mentioned. If Trish was really important, JoMo wouldn't continue his push. There's actually a higher chance of Stratus beeing dropped as TE teacher then Morrison beeing depushed speaking logically lol since she disrespected a current WWE wrestler with her interview while JoMo was just showing the cold shoulder to a trainer.


LMAO. Are you serious??


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

@ Joel

The only reason Truth is maineventing Extreme Rules is to take a fall. Morrison is probably going to go up against Ziggler so their feud can be finished since it wasn't at Wrestlemania or the Raw afterward.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread is fucking ridiculous but at the same time massively entertaining lol. 

Keep it up! :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

daemonicwanderer said:


> @ Joel
> 
> *The only reason Truth is maineventing Extreme Rules is to take a fall.* Morrison is probably going to go up against Ziggler so their feud can be finished since it wasn't at Wrestlemania or the Raw afterward.


How is that negative though? He's wrestling for the "biggest prize in the industry" on PPV. He's not going to get squashed, as it's a PPV mian event and that's not how WWE operates. He's getting main event exposure regardless of whether he takes the fall or not.

This could have been a big step forward for Morrison. The only PPV main events he has been in so far, are the Elimination Chamber ones - but so has Mike Knox, R-Truth and a whole host of midcarders.


----------



## Target 02 (Sep 11, 2007)

You really think they are going to punish Trish in any sort of way before "de-pushing" Morrison? What push was Morrison all of a sudden having? He is, and perhaps forever will be, a midcard guy as far I say. He doesn't talk without somebody busting out laughing, and he isn't anything but a spot monkey. Only guys like Jeff Hardy got away with that, and he didn't piss people backstage.

And maybe if he stops acting like a child he could stop getting treated like one.


----------



## Eddie Jericho (Jan 31, 2011)

Trish need to go back to Canada and stop being so childish. Morrison didn't want to do an angle with wah wah. Shut up Trish!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

TankOfRate said:


> Trish is bigger and more important than Morrison ever will be.


Trish is retired since 2006 jackass. 

If Morrison was bored to work that stupid Mixed Match where the only thing he had to is a clothesline and a Starship Pain i can't blame him for that.

Some people make me laugh.... if one day CM Punk give Triple H the cold shoulder everybody will be " wow he damn right "


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

4hisdamnself said:


> *Trish is retired since 2006 jackass. *
> 
> If Morrison was bored to work that stupid Mixed Match where the only thing he had to is a clothesline and a Starship Pain i can't blame him for that.
> 
> Some people make me laugh.... if one day CM Punk give Triple H the cold shoulder everybody will be " wow he damn right "


...That's the point, douchewad.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

Wasn't Morrison technically maineventing one or two of the PPVs when Nexus was actually a threat too? While Truth isn't going to be "squashed"; he isn't going to get much elevation either. Besides, JoMo hasn't had a real "blow off" match one-on-one with Ziggler and Wrestlemania didn't close the book on them.

Besides, I'm still of the mind that JoMo would have been punished the next night on Raw if Vince and Co. were really concerned about Trish's hurt feelings (I really doubt it was all that big of a deal. Messy people noticed and blew it up), not a week later. Plus, it wasn't like Morrison get squashed losing to Truth... he went for the flash and failed. Morrison and Creative would be wise to work a character tweak in there--JoMo really starts gunning for the title and start dropping his insistance on looking cool while doing so.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Joel said:


> This could have been a big step forward for Morrison. The only PPV main events he has been in so far, are the Elimination Chamber ones - but so has Mike Knox, R-Truth and a whole host of midcarders.


Disagee with this. If your in a WWE Title match to take the pinfall and that's it, it can b nothing but negative for the guy. You might be in a title match but AFTER you take the pin, and AFTER Miz and Cena start a feud of their own again. Where do you go, being the one guy who lost in the title match? You wouldn't have anywhere to go.

If it were a one on one match and he lost, then fine. The attention would be on him and whoever the champion is. But in a feud with Cena and Miz, where your basically the afterthoughs, only there to take the pin, that's not a positive and you'd be back to where you were before aftert the match,


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Disagee with this. If your in a WWE Title match to take the pinfall and that's it, it can b nothing but negative for the guy. You might be in a title match but AFTER you take the pin, and AFTER Miz and Cena start a feud of their own again. Where do you go, being the one guy who lost in the title match? You wouldn't have anywhere to go.
> 
> If it were a one on one match and he lost, then fine. The attention would be on him and whoever the champion is. But in a feud with Cena and Miz, where your basically the afterthoughs, only there to take the pin, that's not a positive and you'd be back to where you were before aftert the match,


While I disagree with Joel that it would be a big step forward for Morrison, I don't think it will be all negative for Morrison as well if he did appear. Morrison does have the history with Miz for him to remain relevant in a feud despite the presence of Cena. In my opinion this Cena vs Miz feud has not been very good and I cannot see them stepping up the intensity between Cena and Miz. I think Cena will be leaving the title picture soon with secondary feuds anyway. Morrison needs to appear in more main events and title matches, it will help him gain more over and credible despite losing, he can have a build he always comes so close to winning the WWE title but just misses out, to get the fans behind him and have a great moment when he finally succeeds.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

70 + pages? jeez. 

He's not being buried, if he was it would have been last week in the mixed tag team match. As far as I'm concerned if he IS being punished, it was only for this month anyway. The company isn't stupid, they know fans are starting to get behind Morrison more than ever. People on here are acting like he's the biggest douche in the entire world and that is probably not the case at all. I don't care about his personal life because frankly, it's none of my business. It's called a PERSONAL life for a reason, what he does in his own time has no bearings on how I see him as a performer. So he gave Trish the cold shoulder? He still went out there and if this dirt sheet report never came up, NOBODY would have ever noticed this. Everyone ragging on Morrison is extremely pathetic. He's not fully in the wrong, but I 100% agree when I believe he should've acted a bit differently. I don't think it was anything unbecoming of a current superstar. If this was in a more serious program with a bigger guy (Ex: Cena, Orton, Triple H) then you'd have a problem. This was for a WM side show attraction of Snooki for more viewers and Trish to appease the older crowd and new people who plan on following Tough Enough. That's it. Does he deserve a little punishment? Yeah, probably. It looks like he's gotten it already and I think the guy will be fine. He goes out every week and performs well and all I see on Facebook, Twitter and live shows is how this guy is loved, so I don't think it's all that bad.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

laugh-out-loud said:


> RealMelina:
> "In Dublin.Such a beautiful day.Listening2 TI-Live Your Life. There R hateful people trying 2hurt others 2make themselves feel better. People... Just live Ur life. Enjoy today peeps and love the people who are there for you to the fullest."
> 
> Glad she took the high road. She could have bitten back, but evidently she's better than that.


I don't think you understand what the high road is; she's clearly having a dig.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

I really hope the whole locker room knows now not to fuck around because Vince McMahon is willing to do bullshit like this with R-Truth to prove a point.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

starship.paint said:


> While I disagree with Joel that it would be a big step forward for Morrison, I don't think it will be all negative for Morrison as well if he did appear. Morrison does have the history with Miz for him to remain relevant in a feud despite the presence of Cena. In my opinion this Cena vs Miz feud has not been very good and I cannot see them stepping up the intensity between Cena and Miz. I think Cena will be leaving the title picture soon with secondary feuds anyway. Morrison needs to appear in more main events and title matches, it will help him gain more over and credible despite losing, he can have a build he always comes so close to winning the WWE title but just misses out, to get the fans behind him and have a great moment when he finally succeeds.


Being in a title match would be a positive I guess, but the result of the title match, and the aftermath of the title match would be a massive detrement to Morrison. Morrison was build up in a big way the end of last year in order to challenge for the title, he even won a PPV ladder match to face the champion. He gets his title shot, he loses clean and...his push drastically slows down. It would be the exact same thing. Big effort to get him there, in a title match and make no mistake about it, he would be the one taking that pin, just like R-Truth will. And then what?

Let me put it this way. If he was in the title match then yeh, great, he would be on PPV in a title match and while that might be good, by the end of it, he won't have any momentum and would have lost ANOTHER title match without any fanfare, They probably wouldn't even go for the 'Morrison was so close' storyline, he would just lose and that would be it, just like his other title matches.

However, if they put him in a PPV match with Dolph Ziggler, a good gimmick match like Falls Count Anywhere. 1. If he lost, it would likely not be clean and would likely be due to Vickey therefore he would save face in that respect. Or 2. If he won (which I think he will) he would have the spotlight, and a good win to propell him forward to possibly facing the Miz.

If you think about it. After Extreme Rules I believe Miz and Cena may be done (becuase Miz will retain and Cena can't get ANOTHER title shot), I beleive R-Truth may turn heel and feud with Cena therefore taking up his time. They now need another face to feud with Miz. Randy Orton just did that. Morrison may have just came off a big win vs. Dolph Ziggler (a former world champion) and that in itself would put him in a good position to either challenge for the title (since they would be out of faces) or move over to Smackdown with momentum.

Maybe it's just I'm a positive person in regards to Morrison (usually) but the way I see it. Him being in a one on one match with Dolph on PPV would leave Morrison with far more positives than losing in a title match in the long run.

Wowza...I didn't mean to go for so long!


----------



## TheLuchador129 (Mar 13, 2010)

Even IF all of this is true, and even IF Morrison is being punished, it's not like it's the end of his career or his push. Remember HHH was supposed to be groomed for the main event after winning the King of the Ring but then the Madison Square Garden even happened and his push was put on hold while he jobbed and had DQ finishes for a while. Then, once his punishment was over, he went on to become, well, HHH.

Vince isn't stupid, Morrison has a style and look that can sell to both genders, and I'm not entirely convinced JoMo is being "kept out" of the ER main event anyway. He still has unfinished business with Ziggler and Truth is just there to take the pin so maybe this is how Vince wanted things to go anyway. I admit Truth is a bit of a red flag but hey, remember Jerry Lawler has wrestled for the WWE title this year too so maybe it's not as strange at it seems.


----------



## Pareshx (Nov 6, 2006)

When they turned Morrison face, I was never convinced. I think he's a more natural heel because that's closer to his real persona. 
R-Truth will work, he's quite experienced pro


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> Being in a title match would be a positive I guess, but the result of the title match, and the aftermath of the title match would be a massive detrement to Morrison. Morrison was build up in a big way the end of last year in order to challenge for the title, he even won a PPV ladder match to face the champion. He gets his title shot, he loses clean and...his push drastically slows down. It would be the exact same thing. Big effort to get him there, in a title match and make no mistake about it, he would be the one taking that pin, just like R-Truth will. And then what?
> 
> Let me put it this way. If he was in the title match then yeh, great, he would be on PPV in a title match and while that might be good, by the end of it, he won't have any momentum and would have lost ANOTHER title match without any fanfare, They probably wouldn't even go for the 'Morrison was so close' storyline, he would just lose and that would be it, just like his other title matches.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Well of course a win over Dolph Ziggler would be good for him, but we really have no guarantees on that. Even if they don't give that match enough time there will be a limit as to how much he will benefit from a win. But this is assuming he is on the PPV, and he wins. Who knows with the Draft coming up WWE might just send faces like Big Show or Mysterio to RAW to feud with Miz, so Morrison could very well lose. WWE should push Morrison because they need faces but we all know that WWE doesn't always follow the logical option. I would take a loss to Miz over a loss to Ziggler.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

starship.paint said:


> Hmm. Well of course a win over Dolph Ziggler would be good for him, but we really have no guarantees on that. Even if they don't give that match enough time there will be a limit as to how much he will benefit from a win. But this is assuming he is on the PPV, and he wins. Who knows with the Draft coming up WWE might just send faces like Big Show or Mysterio to RAW to feud with Miz, so Morrison could very well lose. WWE should push Morrison because they need faces but we all know that WWE doesn't always follow the logical option.* I would take a loss to Miz over a loss to Ziggler.*


Both would probably be pretty bad.

I guess we'll just have to wait and see. With Edge reitiring, maybe it will give them a kick up the ass to push Morrison as thye need faces. I think he would win against Ziggler, and if he didnt...it wouldn't be clean. However he would lose clean to Miz in the main event and that might be more damaging.

I would definatly take a win over Ziggler, as opposed to a loss to Miz.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Interesting note from one of the house show matches last night if anyone wants to read anything into it: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/57...d-morrison-vs-miz-and-riley-and-more.html?p=1



> *WWE champ The Miz vs. John Cena vs. John Morrison


(of course as the usual in the past few days the match never ended and was changed into a tag match which Cena and Morrison won)


----------



## Goldberg_Sir (Aug 5, 2009)

NJ88 said:


> Both would probably be pretty bad.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait and see. With Edge reitiring, maybe it will give them a kick up the ass to push Morrison as thye need faces. I think he would win against Ziggler, and if he didnt...it wouldn't be clean. However he would lose clean to Miz in the main event and that might be more damaging.
> 
> I would definatly take a win over Ziggler, as opposed to a loss to Miz.


He got pinned by Vickie Guerrero, regardless of the circumstances. We're not talking about the Undertaker here, we're talking about Morrison. He can get pinned by anyone on the roster.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

D.M.N. said:


> Interesting note from one of the house show matches last night if anyone wants to read anything into it: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/57...d-morrison-vs-miz-and-riley-and-more.html?p=1
> 
> 
> 
> (of course as the usual in the past few days the match never ended and was changed into a tag match which Cena and Morrison won)


That's very interesting, maybe he is not getting depushed after all.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

D.M.N. said:


> Interesting note from one of the house show matches last night if anyone wants to read anything into it: http://www.pwinsider.com/article/57...d-morrison-vs-miz-and-riley-and-more.html?p=1
> 
> (of course as the usual in the past few days the match never ended and was changed into a tag match which Cena and Morrison won)


Good news, hopefully it means Morrison isn't getting 'buried' like many speculate.


----------



## J5Howa (Apr 16, 2011)

laugh-out-loud said:


> Maria said they didn't get on. The report on that shoot was totally exaggerated, as confirmed by the woman who recorded it. Paul London and Val Venis? How about Foley, Bret, Morrison, Mercury, Trish, Mickie, Jillian, Shelly Martinez, Krissy Vaine, Allison Danger, Jim Ross, Lance Storm, Michelle McCool, The Miz and everyone else who has gone out of their way to praise her? How about the reports from fans? Plenty of people have reported re: meetings with Melina, and I've yet to see one that doesn't totally praise her.
> 
> Or wait, let me guess; she's slept with all them too, right? Lol, give me a break.
> 
> And I still don't get why you're so keen to judge her by what supposedly goes on in her personal life? You don't know her, so why do you care so much? Is your life really that empty. You can dislike her as a performer all you like, but a lot of what you post is just totally depressing.



Umm to the People that put Melina Perez on a pedistal because of what her co-workers say to praise her. Let me let you guys in on a little information: Melina Perez,Foley, Bret, Morrison, Mercury, Mickie, Jillian, Shelly Martinez, Krissy Vaine, Allison Danger, Jim Ross, Lance Storm, Michelle McCool, and The Miz are or were part of a multi-billion dollar international corporation known as WWE,INC. Praising your co-workers help them keep a job, Praising your co-workers seem like a good idea. WWE is just like China. Over there people won't critisize their nation because they will be dealt with. The same in WWE. Foley praised Perez while he was in the company. I bet he won't say one damn good thing about Melina now. Melina Perez's whore news ia all over the internet. Yes she has been in a short-term relationship with former WWE talent David Bautista AKA Batista. Paul London, Brian Kendrick, Mike Knox? I haven't that knowledge but I wouldn't doubt it. Again it is called company loyalty and that's why she has received praise from many of those people. The WWE doesn't want a bad reputation for thier employees insulting each other right? I don't think so. Physically and Performance wise yes I like her but that doesnt change the fact that what she has done as of recent and not recent is wrong. Yes I'll vouch for those who think Melina Perez is a backstage whore or " employed ring rat ". I am an aspiring WWE Superstar and I dont want to be part of a locker room where one of my female co-workers happens to be a a whore.


----------



## TheCodeBreaker Y2J (Apr 4, 2011)

Morrison is a good wrestler with great moves and is looking out for his GF and Trish is a diva need i say more.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't believe I'm just finding out about this now. 

How fucking stupid can Morrison get? I seriously wouldn't give a shit if both of them were future endeavoured for this shit. They deserve it.


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has thought of this but...
Maybe John Morrison was just going to continue his feud with Ziggler? It'd be great for both guys to get air time and might help Jomo and Ziggles improve on the mic.
But no, there's no way logic could be a part of it, it has to be a burial.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Oh he's gay, figures.
> 
> MELINA IS FABULOUS AND FIERCE!


I lol'd so hard at this comment.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

citricopinions said:


> I don't know if anyone has thought of this but...
> Maybe John Morrison was just going to continue his feud with Ziggler? It'd be great for both guys to get air time and might help Jomo and Ziggles improve on the mic.
> But no, there's no way logic could be a part of it, it has to be a burial.


Yeah some of us have said he might just continue to feud with Ziggler... and lose.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheLuchador129 said:


> Even IF all of this is true, and even IF Morrison is being punished, it's not like it's the end of his career or his push. Remember HHH was supposed to be groomed for the main event after winning the King of the Ring but then the Madison Square Garden even happened and his push was put on hold while he jobbed and had DQ finishes for a while. Then, once his punishment was over, he went on to become, well, HHH.


Morrison ain't no and never will be no HHH. Trips got pushed after his punishment because Vince knew he had the talent to go as far as he has. Morrison? Well, we all know what Vince thinks of him lol.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Well, we all know what Vince thinks of him lol.


Quite a lot apparently, considering he is the only new face to get even anywhere close to the main event since Jeff Hardy.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Morrison ain't no and never will be no HHH. Trips got pushed after his punishment because Vince knew he had the talent to go as far as he has. *Morrison? Well, we all know what Vince thinks of him lol.*


...No we don't.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

> Source: Pro Wrestling Torch
> 
> Former WWE creative team member John Piermarini stated in a blog post earlier this year that Vince McMahon believes John Morrison "can't kick anyone's ass in a real fight" and therefore won't achieve the success many feel he's destined for. That's not the only criticism being levied towards "The Prince of Parkour" as many people within WWE feel he comes off as if he's performing in his matches, as opposed to fighting. This holds him back, as does his relationship with Melina and the belief that his promo ability is subpar.
> 
> Character aside, it's been said that McMahon doesn't respect Morrison as a man. Years ago, he allowed Melina to engage in a sexual relationship with former WWE talent Dave Bautista (a/k/a Batista) while the two were dating. Morrison opted to be professional instead of confrontational and therefore lost brownie points with the WWE CEO. For some reason or another, Vince has always been a fan of confrontations. Of course, WWE management feels differently.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/0410/538472/john-morrison/

Yeah I read this on pwtorch actually but I can't find that article so this'll have to do


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

of course he would have punished had he confronted batista.. lol

it's a double edge sword. unless he goes to tna or something, i can't see him winning the world title in wwe. 

trish is waste of time, imo. should have just let it go instead of being a pussy and ruining the guy's biggest push yet. i hope you enjoyed your worthy payday trish.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

So being professional gets you punished? Funny how he acted unprofessional with Trish...and still gets punished


Oh yea, its the same company that builds A guy who's shitted in a woman's bag, trashed hotel rooms and failed 2 drug tests be the #2 guy in the company


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Swag said:


> So being professional gets you punished?
> 
> 
> Oh yea, its the same company that builds A guy who's shitted in a woman's bag, trashed hotel rooms and failed 2 drug tests be the #2 guy in the company


You realise he was suspended and went to counselling. Along with there has been no backstage instances since right?

Of course you dont.


----------



## Kcired (Jan 31, 2011)

starship.paint said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2011/0410/538472/john-morrison/
> 
> Yeah I read this on pwtorch actually but I can't find that article so this'll have to do


So many contradictions, it's sickening...

1 [Vince McMahon believes John Morrison "can't kick anyone's ass in a real fight"]
- and The Miz can? or if you wanna argue "he's a heel! it doesn't matter!" Fine. Then how about Shawn Michaels?

2 [WWE feel he comes off as if he's performing in his matches, as opposed to fighting]
- Well what the hell? I thought WWE was trying so hard to distance themselves from being a "wrestling" show to being an "Entertainment" show. He is being very entertaining in his performances, so he must be doing a good job.

3 [Morrison opted to be professional instead of confrontational and therefore lost brownie points with the WWE CEO]
- Well he was unprofessional this time soooo does that mean he gained brownie points? (I found that statement very weird)


Honestly, I think people are making way too big a deal with this. You make it sound like Morrison killed someone.


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

Kcired said:


> So many contradictions, it's sickening...
> 
> 1 [Vince McMahon believes John Morrison "can't kick anyone's ass in a real fight"]
> - and The Miz can? or if you wanna argue "he's a heel! it doesn't matter!" Fine. Then how about Shawn Michaels?
> ...


This. Morrison isn't being punished he is going to Smackdown.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

superspear said:


> You realise he was suspended and went to counselling. Along with there has been no backstage instances since right?
> 
> Of course you dont.


I don't care he's had his 3 offenses, and if his last name wasnt Orton his ass would be out the door by now.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Swag said:


> I don't care he's had his 3 offenses, and if his last name wasnt Orton his ass would be out the door by now.


Have I stepped back in time 5 years ago or so or something


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

superspear said:


> Have I stepped back in time 5 years ago or so or something


Nope, Orton is still as boring as ever, so these facts remain relevant.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

superspear said:


> Have I stepped back in time 5 years ago or so or something


No because 5 years ago he wasnt as bad. His moveset was bigger back then, and his promos were somewhat enjoyable


----------



## LAOCH (Jan 3, 2011)

I've lost a lot of respect for Morrison after all of these reports. Melina, too. What a way to be immature.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

Swag said:


> No because 5 years ago he wasnt as bad. His moveset was bigger back then, and his promos were somewhat enjoyable



Movesets only exist in video games


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

LAOCH said:


> I've lost a lot of respect for Morrison after all of these reports. Melina, too. What a way to be immature.


Blah blah blah respect blah blah. Why are people just spewing the same uninsightful comments over and over?

Morrison entertains me I don't care what he does in his personal life.


----------



## AG541 (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah I liked the guy like six years ago but since then I have given up on him. He got his first major title, if you can call it that, due to a death and still fell back into nothing land after that pushed died. He has a spot in the business cause he is good but he really shouldn't be going out of his way to cause issues backstage. He isn't that important to the business that he can be an issue with in it and still be secure that he will always have a job there.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vince McMahon finding a guy letting his girl screw around to be disrespectful? Didn't Vince have a dozen affairs himself behind Linda's back? If Vince finds the Morrison/Melina situation offensive maybe he needs to look in a mirror, he's lucky Linda didn't kick his butt to the curb.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Vince McMahon finding a guy letting his girl screw around to be disrespectful? Didn't Vince have a dozen affairs himself behind Linda's back? If Vince finds the Morrison/Melina situation offensive maybe he needs to look in a mirror, he's lucky Linda didn't kick his butt to the curb.


How are you making a comparison between Vince having affairs and Melina not being able to keep her legs closed? If he let Linda get banged by Russo then you could say something. Vince doesn't like non confrontation pussies like Morrison who don't stand up for themselves or at least drop the bitch.

If all the happened during the 90's when fans could only pass on backstage rumours through word of mouth this would be less of a concern but today, forums, twitter, podcasts, we know what goes on behind the certain.

Morrison's character as a potential World Champion comes into question and becomes less believable in the make believe world of WWE. John comes across as someone more interested in practicing Yoga than being in the same league as even someone like Miz. 

He's been in WWE for seven years now and still hasn't proven himself as being able to hold the top belt.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

How do people even know Melina is involved in this? Trish hasn't mentioned Melina, Morrison hasn't mentioned Melina, Melina hasn't mentioned herself so as far as I'm concerned Melina isn't involved.


----------



## wrestlingfan91 (Aug 16, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Vince McMahon finding a guy letting his girl screw around to be disrespectful? Didn't Vince have a dozen affairs himself behind Linda's back? If Vince finds the Morrison/Melina situation offensive maybe he needs to look in a mirror, he's lucky Linda didn't kick his butt to the curb.


WOW, KAYFABE LIVES.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Vince cheating on Linda isn't kayfabe read Vince's Playboy interview he admits to a dozen flings.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

NJ88 said:


> ...No we don't.


Twas a joke lol. Although its very plausible. Wouldn't be surprised if it was true, ha!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

P.Smith said:


> How do people even know Melina is involved in this? Trish hasn't mentioned Melina, Morrison hasn't mentioned Melina, Melina hasn't mentioned herself so as far as I'm concerned Melina isn't involved.



The IWC hate Melina with passion so Everybody's got their little story to write


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Thread of the year :lmao (and it's only April)


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I kinda wonder how that whole consensual affair thing with Batista and Melina worked. Would Batista walk into their hotel room and go to tell Morrison to wait in the hallway or what?


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I kinda wonder how that whole consensual affair thing with Batista and Melina worked. Would Batista walk into their hotel room and go to tell Morrison to wait in the hallway or what?


No infact Morrison and Melina weren't even together when it happened.


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I kinda wonder how that whole consensual affair thing with Batista and Melina worked. Would Batista walk into their hotel room and go to tell Morrison to wait in the hallway or what?


Nah, Morrison would actually be filming it through a two-way mirror to enjoy at a later date. And when he gets tired of it, he sells it on the hardcore porn market.
What a freak.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

P.Smith said:


> No infact Morrison and Melina weren't even together when it happened.


That's fairly contrary to pretty much everything everyone has ever said about it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I kinda wonder how that whole consensual affair thing with Batista and Melina worked. Would Batista walk into their hotel room and go to tell Morrison to wait in the hallway or what?


Morrison hangs head in shame. "Yes sir Mr Batista." Walks away and painfully waits outside while Melina primal screams all night long. 

:lmao


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Cynic said:


> That's fairly contrary to pretty much everything everyone has ever said about it.


That's because people love to hate, especially on Morrison when they actually know nothing about the situation.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

The Morrison fans in denial here are pretty embarrassing, seriously. There's simply no defending his behaviour.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

X-Pac knows more than any of us, and he says JoMo acted like a proper cunt.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Cynic said:


> That's fairly contrary to pretty much everything everyone has ever said about it.


Oh, well then. 

It's just gossip. Neither Morrison, Melina, or Batista have said this happened while Morrison and Melina were dating.


----------



## P.Smith (Jan 24, 2010)

Samee said:


> The Morrison fans in denial here are pretty embarrassing, seriously. There's simply no defending his behaviour.


Well I don't think you know the reasoning behind his behaviour do you?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

They must have broken up some point between the time frame because Melina has said on twitter she got back with Morrison in 08 during her ankle injury


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Samee said:


> The Morrison fans in denial here are pretty embarrassing, seriously. There's simply no defending his behaviour.


I hardly think you know what 'his behaviour' was, or why he behaved in a certain way.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I hardly think you know what 'his behaviour' was, or why he behaved in a certain way.


I wanted to post the same two arguments, and once again, you do it before me. You must be the voice of reason around here, I guess.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

A positive thing about Morrison Marks: They are dedicated to defend him no matter what.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

THE Assassin™;9592495 said:


> A positive thing about Morrison Marks: They are dedicated to defend him no matter what.


A positive thing about the world: there'll always be dedicated cuckold pussywhips ready to give up their balls/woman/job/pride on behalf of the undefendable.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

So after reading the spoilers....


:lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> X-Pac knows more than any of us, and he says JoMo acted like a proper cunt.


Who?


----------



## Tonnmiister (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel so sorry for Morrison, he's just STUCK in the doghouse, I don't know how he's gonna get out of this one, I mean seriously, main event at Extreme Rules, guys stop burying him! He was wrong, yes, but this could be fatal for his career!

Lol


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)

*
WWE has changed the Extreme Rules main event, taking R-Truth out and replacing him with John Morrison. The match will now be a triple threat cage match with Morrison vs. John Cena vs. The Miz for the WWE Championship.

This was the original plan for the match but was changed because of John Morrison having backstage heat. Vince McMahon made the decision to revert back to the original plan over the weekend.*


----------



## Rated-RKO™ (Apr 15, 2011)

Walls Of Mike said:


> *
> WWE has changed the Extreme Rules main event, taking R-Truth out and replacing him with John Morrison. The match will now be a triple threat cage match with Morrison vs. John Cena vs. The Miz for the WWE Championship.
> 
> This was the original plan for the match but was changed because of John Morrison having backstage heat. Vince McMahon made the decision to revert back to the original plan over the weekend.*


I can confirm this after just getting home from RAW


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

Well, he isn't winning the title we know that much.. he might come out looking worse after the match for all we know. His sole purpose of being there might be to get pinned cleanly by Miz' shitty finisher, which wouldn't get a clean 3-count on Mae Young.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

So after last night....










_Backstage heat? Buried? Really ??? _


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Obviously Vince had a massive change of heart over the weekend. He no longer considered Morrison less than a man and all is forgiven...

OR, this thread was mostly a load of made up bullshit.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

^^^^^

Actually, he read your comments that Morrison simply being in the WWE Championship match at Extreme Rules to take the loss for Cena would hurt him more than not being in the match at all, so he altered the plan accordingly.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

^^^I would have maybe thought like that if it wasn't a cage match and Miz could just climb over to win.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He's taking another pin for the Miz. Fuck Morrison. Guy is complete garbage. [email protected] outshined by R Truth of all people.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

This thread is worse than JoMo's mic skills.

Just die already!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

In retrospect, the speculations in this thread were a tad hasty. 



As bad as CM Punk "being in the doghouse" and winning the WWE title a week later.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Walls Of Mike said:


> *
> WWE has changed the Extreme Rules main event, taking R-Truth out and replacing him with John Morrison. The match will now be a triple threat cage match with Morrison vs. John Cena vs. The Miz for the WWE Championship.
> 
> This was the original plan for the match but was changed because of John Morrison having backstage heat. Vince McMahon made the decision to revert back to the original plan over the weekend.*


Thank You Steph' ?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nexus One said:


> He's taking another pin for the Miz. Fuck Morrison. Guy is complete garbage. [email protected] outshined by R Truth of all people.


I think the grapes are a little on the sour side.

Morrison is in the main event match and Miz will win via escape of the cage. Deal with it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NJ88 said:


> I think the grapes are a little on the sour side.
> 
> Morrison is in the main event match and Miz will win via escape of the cage. Deal with it.


Deal with it, lol. You don't even know how the match is going to go. Why would Morrison be in the match though if it's NOT to take the pin? It wouldn't make any sense.

Either way, Morrison's losing which will mean the match didn't colossally fail.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Deal with it, lol. You don't even know how the match is going to go. Why would Morrison be in the match though if it's NOT to take the pin? It wouldn't make any sense.


What WOULDNT make sense is Miz winning via pinfall. His entire reign has been based on him barely escaping with the title, therefore what does make perfect sense is him leterally 'escaping' with the title. Over the top of the cage.


----------



## Nomad (May 19, 2005)

Morrison is in the match to let him main event a PPV without pressure to show what he can do. Miz will sneak out over the top of the cage (or at a push, Cena wins) or out of it. I think this is pretty clear.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess Morrison wasn't buried after all. So much for that.


----------



## King Wilson (Apr 20, 2011)

Awful lot of people throwing rocks in regards to Melina & Morrison's sex life who probably live in glass houses. We have Melina quasi confirmed as having slept with 3 men. Any guys here who have been with less women than that who want to admit it? Didn't think so.

Now, I'm not even responding because I'm a Morrison mark. Meh, he's ok. In my opinion a lifetime mid carder who may get lucky enough to be a transitional champion someday. He doesn't even crack my WWE top ten.

But, wow, a lot of people showing 5th grade level maturity when it comes to sexuality. So John Morrison gave Melina a mulligan to go screw Batista. Why is that an issue to you and why do you get to judge the people involved? If, say, Beth Phoenix gave CM Punk permission to go screw Layla would you all be calling him a whore?

Sorry to break it to people, but some people don't live the same sex life that you do. Some people are in open relationships. Some people like to bring a third into the bedroom. And so on. And it isn't really anyone's business. How about worrying about the quality of your own life rather than worrying about everyone else. Obviously there had to of been some kind of understanding at the time because the two are back together now and doing just fine. For all we know Melina's occasional Mike Knox'ing is answered by John Morrison enjoying girl after girl with permission and he isn't responding to this nonsense because he has nothing to be sorry about. Just, some people aren't total freaks and think they have to share every intimate detail of their lives with people.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Huge report on the whole thing, some interesting facts in here



> Partial Source: The Pro Wrestling Torch
> 
> To follow up on the story of John Morrison snubbing Trish Stratus at WrestleMania XXVII, friends of the RAW Superstar were shocked by his cold behavior. The assumption of many within WWE is that real-life girlfriend Melina was in his ear all week because she believed Stratus was taking her spot at the pay-per-view event.
> 
> ...



lmao at Melina in the wrestlers court


----------



## citricopinions (Jan 16, 2011)

King Wilson said:


> Awful lot of people throwing rocks in regards to Melina & Morrison's sex life who probably live in glass houses. We have Melina quasi confirmed as having slept with 3 men. Any guys here who have been with less women than that who want to admit it? Didn't think so.
> 
> Now, I'm not even responding because I'm a Morrison mark. Meh, he's ok. In my opinion a lifetime mid carder who may get lucky enough to be a transitional champion someday. He doesn't even crack my WWE top ten.
> 
> ...


Woah theres no logics allowed on ze internetz!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Swag said:


> Huge report on the whole thing, some interesting facts in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmao @ 'wrestlers court'


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

The new main event for Wrestlemania 28:

The Undertaker will defend the streak...AGAINST MELINA!!!

Book it Vince.


----------

